# Easystraight will destroy your hair



## DeadHair

Please do not use the new product Easystraight. My hair has been wrecked and I feel compeled to warn others. Search other discussion boards and you will see similar results. You will not find a single good review.


----------



## maiho

thanks for the warning, but what is this product? is it shampoo? conditioner? or a hair straightener?

Originally Posted by *DeadHair* Please do not use the new product Easystraight. My hair has been wrecked and I feel compeled to warn others. Search other discussion boards and you will see similar results. You will not find a single good review.


----------



## HarleyMom

Count me in has another Easystraight disaster. I am still kicking myself for believing the imformation advertised on the box about how it is so easy and safe to use, I followed the directions to a T and like others I also rinsed it out earlier. I had to have about 3 inches cut off of my hair and also had to pay for a deep conditioning treatment and my hair is still fried, I will probably have to wear a bandana or scarf for quite a while and continue to have dead hair cut away, my hair length was almost midway down my back but now it is up to my shoulders and will probably have to have more cut off, I just want to cry everytime I look into the mirror now. Please spread the word and do not use this product, the results cause nothing but heartache.


----------



## allisong

Originally Posted by *DeadHair* Please do not use the new product Easystraight. My hair has been wrecked and I feel compeled to warn others. Search other discussion boards and you will see similar results. You will not find a single good review. Have either of you thought about calling the Better Business Bureau or the FDA to report this product??Sounds like it needs to be pulled off the shelves


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Welcome HarleyMom! Glad to have you here!


----------



## HarleyMom

Hi again, Actually I did go to both the FDA and BBB web sites, with the FDA you have to write a letter explaining your problem via snail mail with matters concerning cosmetics, etc., and with the BBB they recommend that you try to notify the company that makes the product first. From what I read on another post with the link to a story about the woman who is an assistant for Cosmogirl magazine, I am curious has to how they will respond to a complaint. I am going to try and do a search on the New York Post/Cosmogirl story and see if there are any follow ups.


----------



## allisong

Originally Posted by *Harleymom10860* Hi again, Actually I did go to both the FDA and BBB web sites, with the FDA you have to write a letter explaining your problem via snail mail with matters concerning cosmetics, etc., and with the BBB they recommend that you try to notify the company that makes the product first. From what I read on another post with the link to a story about the woman who is an assistant for Cosmogirl magazine, I am curious has to how they will respond to a complaint. I am going to try and do a search on the New York Post/Cosmogirl story and see if there are any follow ups. Have you contacted the company directly??You might want to try that..If the feel they are in jeapordy of being sued,etc they might just bend over backwards to help you..It's a start..Sorry for you dilemma


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *allisong* Have you contacted the company directly??You might want to try that..If the feel they are in jeapordy of being sued,etc they might just bend over backwards to help you..It's a start..Sorry for you dilemma Thanks Allison, I am definetly going to call them, I just got off the phone with Walgreens corporate offices and was told that they will notify their product buyers. I did receive a refund from the Walgreens where I purchased the Easystraight, they were very apologetic and 2 of the women in the cosmetics dept. said they will refuse to sell it but they unfortunetly can't make the decision to pull it off the shelves.


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *Harleymom10860* Hi again,Actually I did go to both the FDA and BBB web sites, with the FDA you have to write a letter explaining your problem via snail mail with matters concerning cosmetics, etc., and with the BBB they recommend that you try to notify the company that makes the product first. From what I read on another post with the link to a story about the woman who is an assistant for Cosmogirl magazine, I am curious has to how they will respond to a complaint. I am going to try and do a search on the New York Post/Cosmogirl story and see if there are any follow ups.

*Major high 5's to the proactive and astute Harleymom. You rock!!!**

** I bet this is a multi-tasker woman! *


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *Harleymom10860* Thanks Allison,I am definetly going to call them, I just got off the phone with Walgreens corporate offices and was told that they will notify their product buyers. I did receive a refund from the Walgreens where I purchased the Easystraight, they were very apologetic and 2 of the women in the cosmetics dept. said they will refuse to sell it but they unfortunetly can't make the decision to pull it off the shelves.

If you ever have a serious complaint about a product, here is a short governmental form to fill out so that *the makers will be responsible for their products* and so that you can get the word out. 

 *Go here: * http://www.consumeraffairs.com/php/a_report.php


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *Californian* If you ever have a serious complaint about a product, here is a short governmental form to fill out so that *the makers will be responsible for their products* and so that you can get the word out. 

 *Go here: *http://www.consumeraffairs.com/php/a_report.php

Thanks so much for the link Californian, I just sent them an email and I will be sure to post any information I receive. I just really want to get the word out on this stuff so hopefully no one else will have to go through what I am right now, just tried a highly recommended Keratin conditioner in hopes it might tame my hair, no luck



Thanks again though.


----------



## Shoediva

Originally Posted by *Californian* *Major high 5's to the proactive and astute Harleymom. You rock!!!**

** I bet this is a multi-tasker woman! *

great icon Cali!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *Harleymom10860* Thanks so much for the link Californian, I just sent them an email and I will be sure to post any information I receive. I just really want to get the word out on this stuff so hopefully no one else will have to go through what I am right now, just tried a highly recommended Keratin conditioner in hopes it might tame my hair, no luck



Thanks again though. You're very welcome. One time I dyed my hair and it turned out green so I kind of know how you feel. It was an expensive mistake.How about a cute, short do for you? Get a tan, play up your rosey cheeks and hook on some big, cute earrings and look stylish while you repair your hair. What do you think? You know it will be much easier to comb out after a ride on your Harley!

I'm thinking of something like any of the following. Summer is here, after all!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *shoediva* great icon Cali! Heh heh heh... shoediva, you must go to smileycentral and download these fun icons too! Look at this one:
&lt;TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD noWrap align=middle&gt;*ShoeDiva*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;





*or if you are into the movie, The Matrix, check this out: **

*


----------



## GR8FISCH

Cal, You Rock!!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *GR8FISCH* Cal, You Rock!! Aw Thanks for writing that! lol You made my day brighter. Thank you!


----------



## GR8FISCH

!!


----------



## Geek

Oh, hmmm We have tried to make the registration process simple. Sorry if it seemed ardeous.

*Anyhow, WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!



*





Originally Posted by *E. Stone* 

I went through all the crap of registering so I could tell you: Next time, try Ogilvie's "Defrizzer" treatment (about $10). They also make a Straightener (which, I suppose, is stronger). Anyway, my hair wasn't in such great condition, so I just went with the Defrizzer, and 6 months later, I can still see the difference. It's much silkier and smoother. I was very satisfied.


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *E. Stone* I went through all the crap of registering so I could tell you: Next time, try Ogilvie's "Defrizzer" treatment (about $10). They also make a Straightener (which, I suppose, is stronger). Anyway, my hair wasn't in such great condition, so I just went with the Defrizzer, and 6 months later, I can still see the difference. It's much silkier and smoother. I was very satisfied. Aw, thanks for going through "all the crap of registering" because your post is very helpful. See? Going through some crap has benefitted us all! I wish more people like you would go through "all the crap of registering" since it makes this site even _funner_, more _enlightening_ and _diverse_.
*In that case, Viva LA 'CRAP'!!!*


----------



## Shoediva

Cali--Is "Funner" really a word??, cause I just love to say it and my guy insists its not......I'll look it up......although if its not I dont think I'll stop sayign it LOL


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *shoediva* Cali--Is "Funner" really a word??, cause I just love to say it and my guy insists its not......I'll look it up......although if its not I dont think I'll stop sayign it LOL *Well the rule is this:* If a word has one syllable such as the word, "sad" then you use the suffixes "er" and "est" as in, "that is the saddest word I've ever heard."If the word has MORE than one syllable such as the word "stellar" then you use 'more' and 'most' in front of it like this: "That is the most stellar word that I've ever heard."

*So the long winded answer to your question is this:* fun (one syllable word)=funner, funnest is the *correct *way to put it.

'More fun' is *incorrect* since "fun" has only one syllable.

'MuT is funner than a bowl of cherries' is correct and you win the argument with your beloved. Now you can tell him that Merriam Webster says:

Main Entry: *&lt;SUP&gt;3&lt;/SUP&gt;fun*

Function: _adjective_

Inflected Form(s): _sometimes_ *funÂ·ner* _sometimes_ *funÂ·nest*

*... and he owes you a funner dinner and a funner back rub for losing this argument!!*


----------



## Shoediva

HAHA, I knew you would help me win this one!!!! LOL


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *shoediva* HAHA, I knew you would help me win this one!!!! LOL HAHahahhahaha!!! You got it!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Welcome E. Stone! Thanks for going "through all the crap of registering," and for posting about that! It was really quite helpful! Hope you'll share more with us here at MakeupTalk!





Originally Posted by *E. Stone* I went through all the crap of registering so I could tell you: Next time, try Ogilvie's "Defrizzer" treatment (about $10). They also make a Straightener (which, I suppose, is stronger). Anyway, my hair wasn't in such great condition, so I just went with the Defrizzer, and 6 months later, I can still see the difference. It's much silkier and smoother. I was very satisfied.


----------



## Shoediva

Hi Kage- do you believe still no word from Mark/Avon Rep. I'm going on vacation on Sat. so I guess I will pursue them further when I get back. I just think its weird they would take so long.


----------



## DeadHair

Thanks for the info. For now I just need to let my recover for awhile.


----------



## creek

Hi, My hair is wavy, colored {twice a month with Hydrience light ash brown}, and as the freezy days of Summer approaches I decided to get my hair chemically straighten for the first time. I always use an extra large round brush and a flat brush to dry my hair straight and it takes me 15 minutes, which is a pain in the neck. Yesterday I went to Eckerd, it used to be Genovese here in Long Island, NY. I bought Easy Straight for $30.00 and went home to try my new experiment. I followed the directions using all products that came with the kit: First I applied the moisturizing oil to protect my hair, Then I divided my hair into 4 parts using the hair clips included, Then I added oil to the relaxer cream and place the cream jar in the microwave for 1 minute, Then I mixed and applied to hair as quickly as I could using my hands protected by the gloves provided by kit, I made sure all hair was saturated with cream, As soon as I finished applying the cream, I jumped in the shower to get all that cream out of my hair because I did not want ANY hair damage. I did not wait not even 1 second, I applied the cream to my hair and removed it with warm water. Then, I rinsed my hair for 5 minutes to make sure all that stinky amonia cream was off every strand of my hair, Then I &lt;NOBR&gt;shampoo&lt;/NOBR&gt; and conditioned as usual. Then I applied a liquid that was included, it closes the pores of hair, Then without rinsing the liquid I carefully combed hair as instructed, I noticed I could comb my hair easely and hair felt moisturized, Then just as instructed, after 10 minutes of combing I rinsed hair and applied their heavy duty &lt;NOBR&gt;moisturizer&lt;/NOBR&gt; leave in &lt;NOBR&gt;conditioner&lt;/NOBR&gt;, but just to be in the safe side I also added my own leave in moisturizer to the ends of hair so it would be extra protected, soft and shiny. Then I combed hair, towel dry, and applied my usual silicone Frizz-out from middle to ends of my hair. I did that because I always used it to prevent frizz and I think it will help my hair if it got dry from the chemicals in the relaxer cream. Then I let my hair air dry. I did not use a blow dryer as usual. As I was waiting for my hair to become a frizz ball I noticed it retained its straightness. I could not believe, after dry my hair was straight, but a normal straight, nor sticking out or unnatural but all waves were gone. It looked like I had my hair blowed dryed with a flat brush. My hair was healthy, shiny and STRAIGHT! I am happy, it worked for me.


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Californian* 

You're very welcome. One time I dyed my hair and it turned out green so I kind of know how you feel. It was an expensive mistake.How about a cute, short do for you? Get a tan, play up your rosey cheeks and hook on some big, cute earrings and look stylish while you repair your hair. What do you think? You know it will be much easier to comb out after a ride on your Harley!

I'm thinking of something like any of the following. Summer is here, after all!































Is this you?


----------



## GR8FISCH

ALMOST. One of these days I'll have a current pic &amp; camera to post with...


----------



## Laura

OMG, thanks for the warning.. Thats seriously bad. Ye should make sure your complaint gets followed through.


----------



## allisong

Originally Posted by *holly77az* I just wanted to say that I used easystraight last night (before I found this site



) and It was horrable!! It has totally fried my hair and I have now spent $60 on conditionors to try and help save my hair so with the $30 for the easystraight and the $60 for conditionors i shoulda went to a salon! oh and if you call easystraight you have to leave a msg. I'll keep ya all posted on what I end up doing



Hey holly..Welcome to MuT..Glad you found us but sorry it was under such wrotten pretenses..Keep us posted on your hair and if you hear anything from Easy straight


----------



## creek

Can we all just test this Easystraight on a lock of hair before distributing the amonia cream all over our heads????





I bet she left it on for 5 minutes.


----------



## creek

Unfortunatly our girls can't file the complaint form due to severe lack of direction following skills.


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *creek* Unfortunatly our girls can't file the complaint form due to severe lack of direction following skills.



Then follow the darn directions!!!!!! Grrrrrrrr! If you cannot, have a friend do it for you.
Sheesh. Maybe they should just sell the products to professional salons? Do you mean to tell me that all of these folks have fried hair because they did not follow directions? Or is there a chance that this product truly sucks?


----------



## creek

We will wait for your conclusive proper testing on Easystraight. Let us know if your hair spontaneously exploded.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Originally Posted by *shoediva* Hi Kage- do you believe still no word from Mark/Avon Rep. I'm going on vacation on Sat. so I guess I will pursue them further when I get back. I just think its weird they would take so long. Heard anything else, Shoediva? Have you tried calling their 800 number to find the closest district manager to sign you up? It is worth it once you get started...just can be an annoying wait.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Creek, and everyone:

Being someone who has been on the side of a product that has severely affected me, I must say that it is possible that there is something wrong with the use of this product for certain people.

I've recently been involved in a discussion about birth control pills, a particular one actually. I referred someone to a message board that has hundreds of horrible experiences listed, many similar to my own life-threatening experience last summer. However, other women have been commenting, saying that they believe many who posted those complaints are delusional, that they themselves are on that pill and they love it. I have no problem believing that it does work for some, but after having such a horrible experience, it's good to know that i'm not the only one with complaints on that other message board. Before all of that happened last summer, I was really starting to believe I was going crazy, or that my body was shutting down, especially after my doctor had the audactiy to say "It's not the pill...it's YOU!" Too many women have had the same complaint, and that's enough to tell me to stay far away.

It may work for some, but you must take into consideration all of these complaints, and understand that it doesn't work for everyone. Most of these ladies are more than competent to fill out a formal complaint, or to read directions on how to use this. I use Nair for my legs, and I never leave it on for longer than the bottle says. It's not _that_ difficult to follow directions, and I highly doubt that many women here misread the directions.

Originally Posted by *creek* Can we all just test this Easystraight on a lock of hair before distributing the amonia cream all over our heads????I bet she left it on for 5 minutes.

Originally Posted by *creek* Unfortunatly our girls can't file the complaint form due to severe lack of direction following skills.



Originally Posted by *Californian* Then follow the darn directions!!!!!! Grrrrrrrr! If you cannot, have a friend do it for you.
Sheesh. Maybe they should just sell the products to professional salons? Do you mean to tell me that all of these folks have fried hair because they did not follow directions? Or is there a chance that this product truly sucks?


----------



## creek

Did you read my Easystraight review on May 14, 2004?

I used it and I am very happy with the results.

I don't know who you are talking about but I love Easystraight!

My hair is freeze free.





&lt;TABLE class=tborder id=post9932 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=thead&gt;



Today, 09:28 AM &lt;!-- / status icon and date --&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"&gt;&lt;!-- user info --&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=alt2&gt;https://forum.makeuptalk.com/image.php?u=325&amp;dateline=1079244329&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD noWrap&gt;Californian &lt;!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: postbit_onlinestatus --&gt;



&lt;!-- END TEMPLATE: postbit_onlinestatus --&gt;&lt;SCRIPT type=text/javascript&gt; vbmenu_register("postmenu_9932", true); &lt;/SCRIPT&gt;

Moderator






&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width="100%"&gt; &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top noWrap&gt;Join Date: Feb 2004

Posts: 1,149

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;!-- / user info --&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=alt1&gt;&lt;!-- message, attachments, sig --&gt;&lt;!-- message --&gt;&lt;!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: bbcode_quote --&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="70%" align=center border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=bottom width=75&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=50 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=28&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(images/misc/quotes/quote-bg.gif)" vAlign=center width="100%"&gt;Quote:&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=14&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(images/misc/quotes/quot-lr-bg.gif)" vAlign=bottom align=left width=15&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=bottom align=left width=0&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=200 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=bottom width=72&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(images/misc/quotes/quot-bye-bg.gif)" vAlign=center noWrap align=left width="100%"&gt;Originally Posted by: _*creek*_ &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=bottom width=0&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=bottom align=right width="100%"&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width="100%"&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(images/misc/quotes/quot-top-bg.gif)" vAlign=center width="100%"&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=center align=left width=10&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(images/misc/quotes/quoting-left.gif)" width=10&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(images/misc/quotes/quoting-right.gif)" width=10&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(images/misc/quotes/quot-left-bg.gif)" width=10&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=smallfont vAlign=top width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff&gt;_We will wait for your conclusive proper testing on Easystraight._

Let us know if your hair spontaneously exploded. &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(images/misc/quotes/quot-right-bg.gif)" width=10&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width=10&gt;https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-left.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-bg.gif)" width="100%"&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width=10&gt;https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-right.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

&lt;!-- END TEMPLATE: bbcode_quote --&gt;HAHAhhaa. No thanks. I have straight hair in the first place. No need to fry it. Sorry you made yourself look like Buckwheat. I will pray for your hair to go back down.

Love and good hair wishes,

Californian

https://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_files/editor_images/buckwheat.jpg

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

PS. I thought your post showing the picture of an African American and mentioning fried Buckwheat hair was racist and politically incorrect.

Who placed you as a moderator???

Shame on you!


----------



## creek

I am talking about the directions on my Easystraight review, where I recommend no waiting time. If our ladies prefer to leave the product on a wavy hair for 5 minutes it is there decision. That is the reason why I posted the review so that everyone could learn from it.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

It would greatly help if you chose the option to quote whomever you're replying to. Did you mean my post? I never said anything about your review - I felt that you were demeaning the fact that others have indeed had problems with Easy Straight. There have been others who rinsed it immediately, and still had problems with it. Every person's hair and body reacts differently. That's obvious here.

I don't see the need for comments like this: _If our ladies prefer to leave the product on a wavy hair for 5 minutes it is there decision._

Originally Posted by *creek* I am talking about the directions on my Easystraight review, where I recommend no waiting time. If our ladies prefer to leave the product on a wavy hair for 5 minutes it is there decision. That is the reason why I posted the review so that everyone could learn from it.


----------



## creek

Originally Posted by *Kage_sCupotea* It would greatly help if you chose the option to quote whomever you're replying to. Did you mean my post? I never said anything about your review - I felt that you were demeaning the fact that others have indeed had problems with Easy Straight. There have been others who rinsed it immediately, and still had problems with it. Every person's hair and body reacts differently. That's obvious here.
I don't see the need for comments like this: _If our ladies prefer to leave the product on a wavy hair for 5 minutes it is there decision._

I have not read one post which stated that hair was rinsed immediately.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Why is there such hostility here? It's _just_ a hair product - not the end of the world or salvation. Good for you that it worked, but it doesn't work for everyone. Please read my above comment about birth control, and you'll see what I mean.

Originally Posted by *creek* I have not read one post which stated that hair was rinsed immediately.


----------



## creek

There have been others who rinsed it immediately, and still had problems with it. Could you please direct me to a post where it is stated that hair was rinsed immediately and STILL became damaged.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

I think anyone who has replied to your posts has read your review for Easystraight. I'm not sure who exactly you're referring to, as there is no quote for the post you're replying to. I know that I mentioned that different products work for different people - you may want to read my above post about different views of the dangers of birth control, and how those views also differ on hair products. Everyone has a different experience - just because someone had a bad experience with EasyStraight does not mean that they have

[*]_"severe lack of direction following skills"_

[*]_"they left it on for 5 minutes,"_

[*]or even that their hair would_ "spontaneously explode."_

However, this is what you think - and I think it's sad that you'd group everyone who's had a bad experience together in such a demeaning way. I had a bad experience on birth control - does that make me ignorant or make it my fault?

If you want to make a point, or rave about the stuff, can't it be done in a positive way, without making others look ignorant or stupid?

Californian was obviously responding to the girl's post who did indeed fry her hair, not yours, and made reference to Buckwheat because Cali is a silly light-hearted girl, and meant no offense.

Lastly, _even if she was_ being politically incorrect, it is _just as shameful_ to make sarcastic comments about conclusive proper testing to see if hair spontaneously explodes, and to say that other ladies here:

[*]lack direction-following skills

[*]left it on for 5 minutes (even if they did, that's no reason to mock them or make fun. They made a mistake - they don't need to be laughed at for it.)

Everyone is different. That's what makes us, "us." I don't think ridiculing others about what they've done right or wrong is very fair.

I'm sorry if I've offended anyone - I just cannot stand it when I see others being talked about this way. If I had tried it, and left it on longer than I was supposed to, I'd be offended that someone thought these things about me. Just because someone does it wrong, doesn't mean they're a horrible, ignorant person. Let's have some positivity here! Good for the good reviews, but not good for the name-calling.

Originally Posted by *creek* Did you read my Easystraight review on May 14, 2004? I used it and I am very happy with the results.

I don't know who you are talking about but I love Easystraight!

My hair is freeze free.






PS. I thought your post showing the picture of an African American and mentioning fried Buckwheat hair was racist and politically incorrect.

Who placed you as a moderator???

Shame on you!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

I'm sorry if I misjudged your comments as sarcastic, if they weren't meant that way. It just seemed to be very sarcastic to me, and I didn't think it was fair to the other ladies here. If I was wrong, and you were light-heartedly joking, I apologize.

Originally Posted by *creek* There have been others who rinsed it immediately, and still had problems with it. Could you please direct me to a post where it is stated that hair was rinsed immediately and STILL became damaged.


----------



## creek

Originally Posted by *Kage_sCupotea* It would greatly help if you chose the option to quote whomever you're replying to. Did you mean my post? I never said anything about your review - I felt that you were demeaning the fact that others have indeed had problems with Easy Straight. There have been others who rinsed it immediately, and still had problems with it. Every person's hair and body reacts differently. That's obvious here.
I don't see the need for comments like this: _If our ladies prefer to leave the product on a wavy hair for 5 minutes it is there decision._

The only hostility here comes from the moderator Californian towards African Americans.Could you please direct me to a previous post which states that hair was damaged after rinsed immediately?

Thanks.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Can you direct me to a post where someone admitted to leaving it on an extended period of time? Actually, I cannot find many posts even detailing how exactly they applied and removed it, so I don't think they can be pre-judged without knowing those bits. For all we know, they may have rinsed immediately, like this girl did: Here's a link that is very informative, however: http://entertainment.iwon.com/celebg...12_2004_5.html NOTE to fashion lemmings: if you want to straighten your hair, go to a salon! *Sarah Hooper*, *an editorial assistant at CosmoGirl! Magazine*, is threatening to sue *Haime Munoz*, whose namesake salon has appeared in Allure as one of the "best," because his do-it-yourself straightening solution left her balding and burned. "I was trying out the product for the magazine," Hooper told PAGE SIX. *"I followed the instructions explicitly and even took the solution off earlier than it said, but when I washed it out, my hair started falling out in clumps.* When I tried to contact Haime he was rude and insinuated I didn't follow instructions properly. He insisted I come to his salon, but I told him I had already missed a day of work due to the trauma and I would rather him come see me. I have spent over $100 on hats now. The hair that didn't fall out is frizzy and burned. I told him he could talk to my lawyer." But Munoz said: "[Hooper] did a bad application. I must see her hair. I have used this product for 12 years and it has been on the market for three months with no complaints. I can't be responsible if she doesn't come see me."

Originally Posted by *creek* There have been others who rinsed it immediately, and still had problems with it. Could you please direct me to a post where it is stated that hair was rinsed immediately and STILL became damaged.


----------



## creek

I believe that this is being hostil.





Originally Posted by *Californian* HAHAhhaa. No thanks. I have straight hair in the first place. No need to fry it. Sorry you made yourself look like Buckwheat. I will pray for your hair to go back down.Love and good hair wishes,

Californian


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

What about your statements referring to other ladies here - how are these meant to be taken? I think they sound outrageously sarcastic:

Originally Posted by *creek* Can we all just test this Easystraight on a lock of hair before distributing the amonia cream all over our heads????



I bet she left it on for 5 minutes.





Originally Posted by *creek* Unfortunatly our girls can't file the complaint form due to severe lack of direction following skills.



Originally Posted by *creek* We will wait for your conclusive proper testing on Easystraight.Let us know if your hair spontaneously exploded.

And can you refer me to a post where someone even states how long they left it in for? Most have not given those details, so we cannot judge whether they "can read directions" or not. So, we don't know if they rinsed immediatly or not, and therefore cannot judge them as ignorant, correct?
I don't see the need for this great debate. It works for some, not for others. Simple as that.

Originally Posted by *creek* The only hostility here comes from the moderator Californian towards African Americans.Could you please direct me to a previous post which states that hair was damaged after rinsed immediately?

Thanks.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Now, can we please get back on topic? We're supposed to be a loving community here at MuT.





Thanks!


----------



## creek

Originally Posted by *Kage_sCupotea* Can you direct me to a post where someone admitted to leaving it on an extended period of time? Actually, I cannot find many posts even detailing how exactly they applied and removed it, so I don't think they can be pre-judged without knowing those bits. For all we know, they may have rinsed immediately, like this girl did: Here's a link that is very informative, however: http://entertainment.iwon.com/celebg...12_2004_5.html NOTE to fashion lemmings: if you want to straighten your hair, go to a salon! *Sarah Hooper*, *an editorial assistant at CosmoGirl! Magazine*, is threatening to sue *Haime Munoz*, whose namesake salon has appeared in Allure as one of the "best," because his do-it-yourself straightening solution left her balding and burned. "I was trying out the product for the magazine," Hooper told PAGE SIX. *"I followed the instructions explicitly and even took the solution off earlier than it said, but when I washed it out, my hair started falling out in clumps.* When I tried to contact Haime he was rude and insinuated I didn't follow instructions properly. He insisted I come to his salon, but I told him I had already missed a day of work due to the trauma and I would rather him come see me. I have spent over $100 on hats now. The hair that didn't fall out is frizzy and burned. I told him he could talk to my lawyer." But Munoz said: "[Hooper] did a bad application. I must see her hair. I have used this product for 12 years and it has been on the market for three months with no complaints. I can't be responsible if she doesn't come see me." That is the problem. Removing the solution earlier is not removing the solution immediately. As I caution in my review. I believe that HM Mane solutions (the distributors) should give precise instructions, they did not. In consequence many customers have damaged their hair because the solution is strong. Wavy hair should not be exposed to the product for more than 3 seconds. Curly course hair maybe 5 seconds. Rinse immediately.


----------



## creek

. *"I followed the instructions explicitly and even took the solution off earlier than it said, but when I washed it out, my hair started falling out in clumps.* That is the problem. Removing the solution earlier is not removing the solution immediately. As I caution in my review. I believe that HM Mane solutions (the distributors) should give precise instructions, they did not. In consequence many customers have damaged their hair because the solution is strong. Wavy hair should not be exposed to the product for more than 3 seconds. Curly course hair maybe 5 seconds. Rinse immediately.&lt;!-- / message --&gt;


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Unless the packaging says "remove immediately" the customers are not to blame for "rinsing early." I agree with you - HM should have more clear instructions on their products. The editorial assistant at Cosmogirl magazine obviously followed directions, _("I followed the instructions *explicitly* and even took the solution off earlier than it said, but when I washed it out, my hair started falling out in clumps.")_ but she still ended up with damaged hair. If one is supposed to rinse immediately (which seems difficult - I can't imagine my best friend, who has the curliest hair ever, applying it in less than 30 seconds, and yet by the time she's just applying it, it needs to be removed), then how does one apply all over so quickly and evenly? I guess I'm glad I don't need straightener. LOL

Anyway, I'm glad we got to agree on this.





Originally Posted by *creek* That is the problem. Removing the solution earlier is not removing the solution immediately.

As I caution in my review.

I believe that HM Mane solutions (the distributors) should give precise instructions, they did not. In consequence many customers have damaged their hair because the solution is strong. Wavy hair should not be exposed to the product for more than 3 seconds. Curly course hair maybe 5 seconds.

Rinse immediately.


----------



## allisong

Originally Posted by *creek* The only hostility here comes from the moderator Californian towards African Americans. Could you please direct me to a previous post which states that hair was damaged after rinsed immediately? Thanks. I feel the need to make a comment here since you don't know Californian.The statement she made ,though probably not the most PC thing to say,was not meant in malice nor was it hostile..It was a stereotype,Yes..was it correct?Well, probably not.... but let's not start slinging words like Racist or Hostile because it was neither


----------



## Geek

I know Cali-girl and I am doubting that she has been hostile towards blacks. If it was in this thread, I am not seeing it.





Originally Posted by *creek* 

The only hostility here comes from the moderator Californian towards African Americans. Could you please direct me to a previous post which states that hair was damaged after rinsed immediately? Thanks.


----------



## allisong

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I know Cali-girl and I am doubting that she has been hostile towards blacks. If it was in this thread, I am not seeing it. Tone..She referring to the Buckwheat comparison


----------



## Geek

Ah i see it now. I still am confident that she never meant anything* hostile* by it....just using it as a reference as BAD HAIR. She is just not like that





Originally Posted by *allisong* 

Tone..She referring to the Buckwheat comparison


----------



## allisong

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Ah i see it now. I still am confident that she never meant anything* hostile* by it....just using it as a reference as BAD HAIR. She is just not like that Agreed


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *allisong* I feel the need to make a comment here since you don't know Californian.The statement she made ,though probably not the most PC thing to say,was not meant in malice nor was it hostile..It was a stereotype,Yes..was it correct?Well, probably not.... but let's not start slinging words like Racist or Hostile because it was neither *True and ty, Alison, Kage_scup, and Tony. Part of Buckwheats' appeal is his wild hair; it's funny and exaggerated. I have lots of Little Rascals clipart. That's all that I'm going to add. *


----------



## Californian

Now that I have erased my posts, this thread can get back on the topic of EasyStraight. Ty Calif


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *Nina* EASYSTRAIGHT - Hey, I actually did it anyway... My hair feels soft and looks straight, even my bangs, without using a brush, I don't see any breakage at the ends or roots. (I applied it 1/4 to 1/2 inch from my scalp). My hair is almost to my waist, thick and fine (plus color). It took 8 minutes to apply the cream and I left it on anouther 5 minutes. I didn't have anymore hair loss than normal, I didn't like the combing part for the 10 minutes, it took me longer than that to get all of my hair combed out just one time, and I had to use some of the leave in conditioner to get the tangles out at that point also. I only had half of it left for the leave in part at the end, so I just used some Infusium 23 leave in conditioner, it seemed to be about the same thing. I also conditioned at the last shampoo and rinsed, before towel drying and using the leave in conditioner. I will use it again when I need to. I love it! Woah! 

That's good to hear! Thanks for the input. So what is the result- it makes your hair super super straight? Is it sort of like a perm only in reverse?


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

I wonder how my best friend Cortney would fair if she used it. She's got the kinkiest curls ever, all natural!!! But I don't think she'd want to straigten it.

_It took 8 minutes to apply the cream and I left it on anouther 5 minutes._

It's great to hear some good reviews, and especially from someone who did leave it on and it still didn't do any damage.

I think it just works for some people, and not for others, honestly. But I'm glad it does work for some!


----------



## rowantree

I am intelligent &amp; followed EasyStraight's directions perfectly and ended up with fried hair that is breaking off. I also have sections on my head where the hair broke off at the roots &amp; now there is just "stubs". I called EasyStraight (leave a message). I emailed EasyStraight (twice). I finally received a phone call. They claimed the "frizz" would be gone in a couple weeks (it's been 2) and they thought I hadn't left the product on long enough, despite the fact that my hair is breaking off. They sent me a check for $30 and requested I send pics of my hair. They said they would call me as soon as they got the pics. I sent the pics on Tuesday and today is Thursday &amp; I haven't heard a word. EasyStraight may work wonders for some people, but it looks like for the majority, it doesn't work. They need to put this on the box. They need to let people know that it WILL remove semi-permanent haircolor and that it MAY cause hair breakage and frizz. By the way, the refund check they sent me looked like a personal check. I looked the check over &amp; found out they purchased the checks from "Checks Unlimited", the same place I buy my checks from. I have a feeling this company doesn't have a whole lot of money and they're about to have less. Thanks for sending the link for the Consumer Complaint, I am leaving now to fill it out!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* I am intelligent &amp; followed EasyStraight's directions perfectly and ended up with fried hair that is breaking off. I also have sections on my head where the hair broke off at the roots &amp; now there is just "stubs". I called EasyStraight (leave a message). I emailed EasyStraight (twice). I finally received a phone call. They claimed the "frizz" would be gone in a couple weeks (it's been 2) and they thought I hadn't left the product on long enough, despite the fact that my hair is breaking off. They sent me a check for $30 and requested I send pics of my hair. They said they would call me as soon as they got the pics. I sent the pics on Tuesday and today is Thursday &amp; I haven't heard a word. EasyStraight may work wonders for some people, but it looks like for the majority, it doesn't work. They need to put this on the box. They need to let people know that it WILL remove semi-permanent haircolor and that it MAY cause hair breakage and frizz. By the way, the refund check they sent me looked like a personal check. I looked the check over &amp; found out they purchased the checks from "Checks Unlimited", the same place I buy my checks from. I have a feeling this company doesn't have a whole lot of money and they're about to have less. Thanks for sending the link for the Consumer Complaint, I am leaving now to fill it out! Dear Rowantree, Well if you decide to pursue any further claim, just mention the word law suit and print out and send this entire thread. That will get you all that you deserve for what their product did. It will pay for your hair cut and products, damage, etc. Just make sure you read the label from top to bottom and see if there are any such disclaimers. If not, they owe you. This is absolutely a valid claim. I am sorry for you. I know that you must be really pissed off. I hope, also, that you filed that Better Biz Bureaut complaint. If they get enough complaints, they will pull the plug on a particular business.


----------



## Californian

*To report Easystraight to the FDA: see this*

*How do I report non-emergencies about cosmetics?* FDA urges consumers to report any problems with cosmetics by writing to FDA's Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition, Adverse Events Reporting System (CAERS) by phone at 301-436-2405 or by e-mail at [email protected] Problems also can be reported to the nearest FDA district office (found in the blue pages of your phone directory).

*What should I include in my report?*

[*]Report what happened as soon as possible. Give names, addresses and phone numbers of persons affected. Include your name, address and phone number, as well as that of the doctor or hospital if emergency treatment was provided. _[Describe damage]_

[*]State the problem clearly. Describe the product as completely as possible, including any codes or identifying marks on the label or container. Give the name and address of the store where the product was purchased and the date of purchase.

[*]You also should report the problem to the manufacturer or distributor shown on the label and to the store where you purchased the product.

This way other people will not have to go through the same thing and you will get your due.


----------



## rowantree

Thanks for the FDA info. I did mention looking into some type of lawsuit action to the company - that's how I got them to reply to my emails and to refund me my $30. Now that they've refunded me the $30, they're ignoring all of my emails.


----------



## Shoediva

Gosh, this is why I'm soooo glad that I found this forum. A couple of months ago I was at CVS and almost bought this product. Thank you all for the heads up. Before you know if you hair will be growing back healthy and beautiful!!!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Thanks for the FDA info. I did mention looking into some type of lawsuit action to the company - that's how I got them to reply to my emails and to refund me my $30. Now that they've refunded me the $30, they're ignoring all of my emails. Hi Rowantree,The company would not shell out any money at all if they didn't know they were in violation of FDA regulations. I'd definately pursue it since you will need more than $30.00 for damages.

You might be able to take this to small claims court. Document everything. Take pics of your hair NOW, take pics of whatever has fallen in the drain, what is in your brush, on the counter, on your sheets, or whatever damage that shows evidence that this product severely damaged your hair. I'd also get a written statement from a hair dresser. Make sure you know the date, time, and store of purchase. I'm sure you're capable. I'm just gung-ho for you after reading all of these terrible reviews on this product.

*BEST of luck*! If you need any help, let me know.

Bye!

Calif.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

They definitely need to have a warning on the box that it could cause hair damage - in the very least!!! I'm amazed about the checks - it sounds like they know they're going down. I second everything Californian has said. I wish you the best!

Originally Posted by *rowantree* I am intelligent &amp; followed EasyStraight's directions perfectly and ended up with fried hair that is breaking off. I also have sections on my head where the hair broke off at the roots &amp; now there is just "stubs". I called EasyStraight (leave a message). I emailed EasyStraight (twice). I finally received a phone call. They claimed the "frizz" would be gone in a couple weeks (it's been 2) and they thought I hadn't left the product on long enough, despite the fact that my hair is breaking off. They sent me a check for $30 and requested I send pics of my hair. They said they would call me as soon as they got the pics. I sent the pics on Tuesday and today is Thursday &amp; I haven't heard a word. EasyStraight may work wonders for some people, but it looks like for the majority, it doesn't work. They need to put this on the box. They need to let people know that it WILL remove semi-permanent haircolor and that it MAY cause hair breakage and frizz. By the way, the refund check they sent me looked like a personal check. I looked the check over &amp; found out they purchased the checks from "Checks Unlimited", the same place I buy my checks from. I have a feeling this company doesn't have a whole lot of money and they're about to have less. Thanks for sending the link for the Consumer Complaint, I am leaving now to fill it out!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Welcome Ana (sadeyes81)! I'm sorry that you found us here at Makeuptalk.com under such bad circumstaces, but definitely read through this thread and contact EasyStraight. They need to know that a majority of users are experiencing hair damage. If there's anything we can do to help, don't hesitate to ask! We're here for you!

Originally Posted by *sadeyes81* I used this product last week. I have thick course frizzy curly hair. So can you imagine what my hair looks like when it air dries! So I bought easystraight and followed the directions. When i was done, it said that i could gently blow dry my hair with out any tugging, so i did. When my hair was finally dry, I noticed that my hair was about 60% less frizzy, but still it was frizzy. I also noticed that my split ends were more noticable than ever. You see I had died my hair once and decided to let it grow out naturally so 2 inches of the bottom of my hair was a slightly different color then the rest of my hair. Anyway, I didn't wash my hair for the next two days, but i noticed that all the hair close to my scalp are extremly hard. It sort of feels burned or like tiny little spike all around my scalp. So I got on the web and searched to find answeres to see if someone might have experienced this with their hair and to my amazment i find all sorts of disasters. Now i'm afraid that my hair will fall out! I so hope not. I feel like crying because my hair doesn't curl right to have them nice and curly with out smothering my hair with mouse or gel and anti frizz oils and products and it takes me 45 minutes just to blow dry it straight which still didn't do it so i had to go over it with a straightening iron, so i usually always had my hair in a pony tail which causes my hair to fall out when i take it down, but that's normal for me i guess. Now that I'm wearing my hair down it looks real dry especially at the ends, but if you touch my hair it's soft untill you dig deeper and feel the spikes. What should i do now???? Can anyone recommend a good deep conditioning treatment for my hair?? By the way, the drying time when i blow dried my hair this morning cut down to just 30 minutes but i still had to use the straightening iron just a little bit to get it to the way i wanted it. So please anyone give me any advice or comment on my experience i really need it. Thanks for reading, Ana


----------



## HarleyMom

Hi Ana,

I'm glad you found this board, it has been a big help to me just having somewhere to go and try to inform others, I have also gotten some good advice on here too. Unfortunetly it seems like the number of people who have had terrible results from using easystraight is growing, count me in has one of them. I used it on May 1st. and it really did a number on my hair, it's pretty much fried and there is a lot of breakage, the nubs at my part line are not has bad feeling has they were but I still have a place at the nape of my neck that is almost like a brillo pad. I ended up getting about 3 inches cut off and have spent a fortune on conditioners, the people at easystraight are not very helpful at all either, it took them almost 3 weeks to respond to an email and I never could get through on the phone, I sent them another email going on 2 weeks ago and have yet to hear anything. Of all the products I have been using to try and at least mask the damage I have found that a protein treatment called Nexxus Emergencee has helped, I had to order it online though, I also have been using a oil free glosser by ION, it smoothes the frizz without making it too greasy and weighed down feeling. If you are like me you will feel a lot better about coming to this board too, the ladies here are very nice. By the way, thank you Californian and Kage for sticking up for us ladies who did follow the directions


----------



## Californian

I knew I liked you, Harley.

In light of this thread, I have read a lot about jojoba oil for damaged hair. It is supposed to really help out the hair (damaged hair especially) and the scalp.

_Please check out this informational website, here is an excerpt:_

"*Extremely damaged hair or hair that tends to break, split or tangle will often respond very well to jojoba oil. Jojoba is a very healing and moisturizing oil for the hair.* I have found over the years that jojoba oil will work for just about all types of hair."

*Click **here** to read more and about the aplication processes etc...*

*



*


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Awww thanks Harleymom! We're just keeping this board real - a friendly, drama-free place where everyone's opinions are respected and valued. We appreciate you!!!

*hugs*

Originally Posted by *Harleymom10860* By the way, thank you Californian and Kage for sticking up for us ladies who did follow the directions


----------



## Geek

Does everyone realize that this is MakeupTalk #1 replied to post?


----------



## HarleyMom

Thanks so much for the jojobo link, I saw it at Sally beauty supply last week but ended up grabbing several tubes of the Cholesterol hot oil, after reading about the jojobo I'll be sure to stock up on it next time I head down to Sally,which will be soon, has they are moving into a brand new and much bigger store next week (still haven't figured out why my hubby gets this nervous flinch whenever one of my favorite shopping places moves to town or expands



)

P.S.-I saw the photos of your new hair cut and highlights and all I can say is "Wow" you look fantastic!


----------



## allisong

Originally Posted by *cyan0acrylate* Yes this product is horrible. I plan on going to consumer affairs with this. My hair feels like its fried and is breaking off. It is totally frizzy and I feel I cant do anything with it because they say not to brush it because it is too fragile. Im scared. I have long hair and now its ruined. The company offered a refund but I dont want a damned refund, I want my hair restored. Any suggestions? Feel free to email me because I want to bombard the Better Business Bureau with complaints. Thanks. Cyan..First off,Welcome to MuT..I'm so sorry Easystraight claimed you as a victim also..Just a thought..Have you thought about maybe contacting the US attorney generals office?Perhaps if you PM'd the other members here that have complained,get their names,and present these along with your complaint,maybe the attorney generals office will investigate..I smell class action lawsuit.Not too far fetched to work


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *cyan0acrylate* Yes this product is horrible. I plan on going to consumer affairs with this. My hair feels like its fried and is breaking off. It is totally frizzy and I feel I cant do anything with it because they say not to brush it because it is too fragile. Im scared. I have long hair and now its ruined. The company offered a refund but I dont want a damned refund, I want my hair restored. Any suggestions? Feel free to email me because I want to bombard the Better Business Bureau with complaints. Thanks. *My best suggests are:*
- Notify the FDA as well as the BBB since the FDA is a step up (and yes, it does meet the FDA violations listed)

- Post warnings on any appropriate hair-related internet boards (including and especially Ebay's health and beauty board)

- If you are so inclined, file a case at small claims court (many lawyers grant a free meeting to see if you have a case.) Then if you decide to pursue this in court, you will not need a lawyer for small claims ct. and it only costs a minimal amount to file a claim.

- Document everything about your hair in pics and get written statements from a pro beautician, dermatologist, etc. In case you will need it.

- If you can start an online petition, do so. Then make sure all of the major women's magazines such as Cosmo, Glamour, etc see it. Or simply print out this entire thread and mail it to the editors.

Best of luck to you and I am sorry,

Cali


----------



## Rouge047

Well you have one. I wish I had found this forum before I used EasyStraight. I have talked to the company. They gave me advice as to what to do and are sending me my money back. I could kick myself good for using this product. I have lost 1/2 or more of my hair in the top of my head. I feel like I have a flattop when I touch my head. It has been 2 weeks now and it is continuing to fall out daily. I have used chemical straightners for years and have never had this happen. I too followed everything to the letter and did not leave it on as long as it suggested in fear that something like this may happen.............I just never believed that it would. Live and learn, but take this crap off the market!


----------



## Geek

*Welcome to **[email protected]@!#[email protected]#!#$* 



Originally Posted by *Rouge047* 

Well you have one. I wish I had found this forum before I used EasyStraight. I have talked to the company. They gave me advice as to what to do and are sending me my money back. I could kick myself good for using this product. I have lost 1/2 or more of my hair in the top of my head. I feel like I have a flattop when I touch my head. It has been 2 weeks now and it is continuing to fall out daily. I have used chemical straightners for years and have never had this happen. I too followed everything to the letter and did not leave it on as long as it suggested in fear that something like this may happen.............I just never believed that it would. Live and learn, but take this crap off the market!


----------



## Geek

Can you all beleive that this post is the TOP thread on Makeuptalk?

89 replies

and viewed almost 2,000 times!!?





Originally Posted by *Californian* 

*My best suggests are:*
- Notify the FDA as well as the BBB since the FDA is a step up (and yes, it does meet the FDA violations listed)

- Post warnings on any appropriate hair-related internet boards (including and especially Ebay's health and beauty board)

- If you are so inclined, file a case at small claims court (many lawyers grant a free meeting to see if you have a case.) Then if you decide to pursue this in court, you will not need a lawyer for small claims ct. and it only costs a minimal amount to file a claim.

- Document everything about your hair in pics and get written statements from a pro beautician, dermatologist, etc. In case you will need it.

- If you can start an online petition, do so. Then make sure all of the major women's magazines such as Cosmo, Glamour, etc see it. Or simply print out this entire thread and mail it to the editors.

Best of luck to you and I am sorry,

Cali


----------



## HarleyMom

I'm just really glad that there is a place like Makeuptalk where people can come and share ideas and information, I just wish I had found it before I used easystraight, but that was my mistake for not researching first. I have been getting some good ideas on here about all the different products out there for damaged hair and which ones really work. I am just hoping that more people will take the time to check out products like easystraight, find this site and then make up their minds from there if this is something they really want to use on their hair and what the consequences could very well be if they do. So thanks again to the folks at Makeuptalk for providing a place for us to come to.


----------



## rowantree

I feel so bad for everyone who has used EasyStraight, myself included. A few years ago a hairdresser recommended using jojoba oil to bring back the shine in my hair and it works. This is what she told me to do &amp; it really does work. Before you go to bed, put enough jojoba oil in your hair to make it look wet. Work it through your hair. Use a towel on your pillow because jojoba oil will stain! In the morning, shampoo &amp; condition as usual. I found that after shampooing, while my hair is still wet, using 4-5 drops of jojoba oil smooths the hair. I also would wait until my hair was dry and then work another 4-5 drops in. You can overdo it with the oil though &amp; end up with greasy looking hair, so experiment with how many drops you need. It really made my hair healthy looking and very shiny. It doesn't work overnight and it did take a couple of months before the shine came back, but it does work. Of course the damage from EasyStraight is a whole lot worse...

Good luck to everyone and we all need to remember that we're not alone in this. Thanks to Makeuptalk for getting us all together!


----------



## rowantree

My hair has been damaged by EasyStraight and it was looking a little better. I bought Nexxus Emergencee to use on my hair and I've used it twice. Now my hair is looking worse - more crimpy, more frizzy. I'm wondering if anyone knows if the Nexxus Emergencee would do this? Maybe it's putting the curl back in my hair but because it's been damaged, it comes out looking more crimpy frizzy than curly? I'm afraid to continue using the Nexxus.


----------



## rowantree

I emailed and let's all hope that they can do something.


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *rowantree* I emailed and let's all hope that they can do something. Same here, keep your fingers crossed. I was just down at Walgreens and they have it out on a display shelf has an avertised special again, I almost felt like standing by it and scaring people away that look interested. The lady that works there told me again that if someone goes to purchase it on her shift that she will warn them about using it.


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *aquanet* class action, ladies! this stuff messed me up too. i found this on another site and thought i would share it with you. i called them and it seems legit. apparently someone got it from her company's pr department and tried it. it wrecked her hair, so she is starting a class action suit. who knows, it might be that editor we are reading about.
ATTENTION ANY AND ALL USERS OF EASY STRAIGHT HAIR STRAIGHTENING SYSTEM:

You may be eligible to participate in a class action law suit against the maker of Easy Straight hair straightener.

This firm represents a client who used Easy Straight on her then healthy hair. She alleges that product severely damaged her hair.

We have information which leads us to believe that there are many, many other women who have had similar experiences with Easy Straight. Rest assured that your injuries are not without recourse. This firm is currently in the process of putting together a class action against Easy Straight and it's maker. In many situations, dangerously designed and manufactured products injure consumers, but due to the limited nature of their injuries these consumers do not find it economical or efficient to sue individually. A class action is a mechanism whereby a large number of injured parties may sue for common injuries and obtain a recovery for their injuries and loss, at very little or no up-front cost to the individuals.

If you have been damaged or injured as a result of the use of Easy Straight Hair Straightening System and are interested in participating in a class action lawsuit, please contact this firm, as listed below:

SHAFRAN &amp; MOSLEY, P.C.

350 Fifth Avenue, Suite 2310

Empire State Building

New York, New York 10018

Phone: (212) 631-7000

Fax



212) 239-6900

Or by email at [email protected]

We are looking to proceed with this lawsuit shortly, and the earlier that you contact this firm, the more likely the chances that we will be able to obtain a recovery on your behalf.

Thank you for your time and interest.

Very truly yours,

Shafran &amp; Mosley, P.C.

*Let's keep this thread alive so that anyone interested in the class action suit, will see this. Please let us know if you have emailed the law firm and have received a response so we can make sure it's legit avenue of complaint. Thanks!!!! (I'm not sure how many lawyers use yahoo email accounts rather than ones with their own firm's name... lol)*


----------



## rowantree

I received an email from them. Here's what they had to say: "This firm is still attempting to contact more women in your position who have been injured by Easy Straight. Simultaneously, we have drafted a summons and complaint, which is the first step in beginning a lawsuit. Once the summons and complaint is filed and served on the defendants, we will make a petition for class certification. A class action against Easy Straight will require minimal participation on your part. Essentially, what will happen is that we will sue Easy Straight on behalf of our client and everyone else similarly situated, which includes you. If we are able to obtain a favorable judgment or settlement, you will be entitled to collect a share of the recovery. Your role will be purely passive. Right now I would simply ask that you email me an account of what happened when you used the product, including any pictures if you have them. We will be sending out emails and updating everyone who is interested in participating in this action on a regular basis. Additionally, if you can think of any way that we could locate and contact more people who have had a similar experience (e.g. websites, chatrooms, ect.) we would greatly appreciate the feedback. Thank you for your response and willingness to participate in this action." Please, if you've used EasyStraight and it's damaged your hair, email them at [email protected]


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *Californian* *Let's keep this thread alive so that anyone interested in the class action suit, will see this. Please let us know if you have emailed the law firm and have received a response so we can make sure it's legit avenue of complaint. Thanks!!!! (I'm not sure how many lawyers use yahoo email accounts rather than ones with their own firm's name... lol)*






Will do Cali, I was wondering about the @yahoo.com also, I did a search on _Shafran &amp; Mosley, P.C._ and there is a law firm with that name, they represented someone with a complaint against Morgan Stanley, the address for their office is different on the Morgan Stanley lawsuit papers so I guess we will see.


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* I received an email from them. Here's what they had to say:
"This firm is still attempting to contact more women in your position who have been injured by Easy Straight. Simultaneously, we have drafted a summons and complaint, which is the first step in beginning a lawsuit. Once the summons and complaint is filed and served on the defendants, we will make a petition for class certification. 

A class action against Easy Straight will require minimal participation on your part. Essentially, what will happen is that we will sue Easy Straight on behalf of our client and everyone else similarly situated, which includes you. If we are able to obtain a favorable judgment or settlement, you will be entitled to collect a share of the recovery. Your role will be purely passive. Right now I would simply ask that you email me an account of what happened when you used the product, including any pictures if you have them.

We will be sending out emails and updating everyone who is interested in participating in this action on a regular basis. Additionally, if you can think of any way that we could locate and contact more people who have had a similar experience (e.g. websites, chatrooms, ect.) we would greatly appreciate the feedback. Thank you for your response and willingness to participate in this action."

Please, if you've used EasyStraight and it's damaged your hair, email them at [email protected]

*YOU RULE, Rowantree! Please send them the URL of this entire thread.

 They can contact all of the people on here who've had disastrous experiences with EasyStraight.*


----------



## rowantree

Little worried about the post here asking for people to contact them. You can't contact "aquanet" by email. What type of law firm would have an employee search message boards on the net for clients? I think I made a major mistake emailing them but I can block them from emailing me any further. Figures, doesn't it? Isn't it bad enough that we're all sitting here with FRIED hair? Oh no, there's people out there that want to scam us some more...


----------



## rowantree

just a quick p.s. to my previous post here. Can anyone tell me what time the law office closes in New York? It's 4:30pm here, so it's 5:30pm in NYC. Do they pay Aquanet to surf this message board, because Aquanet's been online on this board for quite a while now.


----------



## HarleyMom

I would love to make use of the Makeuptalk chat room if anyone else is interested, maybe some of us easystraight ladies could get together and share information and well heck, just cry on eachothers shoulders if one of us should feel the need


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* I received an email from them. Here's what they had to say: "This firm is still attempting to contact more women in your position who have been injured by Easy Straight. Simultaneously, we have drafted a summons and complaint, which is the first step in beginning a lawsuit. Once the summons and complaint is filed and served on the defendants, we will make a petition for class certification. A class action against Easy Straight will require minimal participation on your part. Essentially, what will happen is that we will sue Easy Straight on behalf of our client and everyone else similarly situated, which includes you. If we are able to obtain a favorable judgment or settlement, you will be entitled to collect a share of the recovery. Your role will be purely passive. Right now I would simply ask that you email me an account of what happened when you used the product, including any pictures if you have them. We will be sending out emails and updating everyone who is interested in participating in this action on a regular basis. Additionally, if you can think of any way that we could locate and contact more people who have had a similar experience (e.g. websites, chatrooms, ect.) we would greatly appreciate the feedback. Thank you for your response and willingness to participate in this action." Please, if you've used EasyStraight and it's damaged your hair, email them at [email protected] Did I miss something?


----------



## rowantree

Well I had read their post here, emailed them, received a reply very quickly from them, then came back here. Where I read the posts about them using a yahoo email address. So that got me wondering. I did check and their phone # and address are legit. But it got me thinking about what type of law firm would post a message here. Then I noticed that "Aquanet" was online and viewing the thread. Which I thought was pretty strange, especially when "Aquanet" didn't reply to any of the posts I had written. So while the law firm itself is legit, I do have a concern about this "Aquanet" person who posted the law firm's info. I am completely serious about getting EasyStraight taken off the shelves though, so I am going to call the law firm myself today to speak to someone about why they would place a post here.


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Well I had read their post here, emailed them, received a reply very quickly from them, then came back here. Where I read the posts about them using a yahoo email address. So that got me wondering. I did check and their phone # and address are legit. But it got me thinking about what type of law firm would post a message here. Then I noticed that "Aquanet" was online and viewing the thread. Which I thought was pretty strange, especially when "Aquanet" didn't reply to any of the posts I had written. So while the law firm itself is legit, I do have a concern about this "Aquanet" person who posted the law firm's info. I am completely serious about getting EasyStraight taken off the shelves though, so I am going to call the law firm myself today to speak to someone about why they would place a post here. HI, I didn't think they placed the post here. I thought it was a member who'd cut and pasted a message she'd received from the law firm via email. Now I am thoroughly confused. Please let us know the results of your phone call. I am glad you are so proactive. Keep in touch! Cali


----------



## rowantree

Oh, well that makes a whole lot more sense to me. Thank you so very much for clearing that up, Cali! I will be emailing them pics of my hair &amp; a detailed version of my experience then. I just want the company to have to put a warning on the box &amp; on the instructions. I think that's fair. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *aquanet* please don't be suspicious of me. i TOO have lost a ton of hair to easystraight. i just thought i would come on here and help people out. i saw the law firm's post on craigslist so i called them and talked to a guy named jesse. i emailed him a letter i sent to easy straight and pictures of the damage. i just thought i would share the craigslist post with you all.
if someone here thinks i am some shady character, so be it, but rest assured i am not. i am just another person who foolishly believed that easy straight might work.

*I believe you and thank you. What is "craigslist"? With so many "shady characters" in the world, it's not wonder we all become suspicious at times. But I have no ill feelings -at all- about you. You are just providing info and it is helping! We've all got to be careful and I believe that you are in this too!**Thanks so much for taking this time to help others, Aqua!!!*

*Sincerely,*

*Cali*


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *aquanet* also, i am NOT in new york. i am on the west coast. i really don't feel comfortable being called out as being a possible employee of this firm and painted as some weirdo who stalks message boards looking for clients. ever since easy straight damaged my hair, i have searched the internet left and right for answers. i just signed up for this site yesterday since i saw a long thread on the subject, so there is no way i have been on this board for a long time. and if i was on for a long time at one sitting, it is probably because i didn't log off. 
i just thought i would sign up here and share the word. the reason i don't post my email address is because i don't know any of you and am very protective of that information. i am just terribly annoyed that i came on here to talk to people who have dealt with what i have and to share something i found that might help us. it may go somewhere, it may not. i don't know. that is the risk i am willing to take though, since i have lost hundreds because of this crap product and i have nothing to lose at this point.

I apologize on behalf of any users who misconstrued your message. I believe the offense to your credibility was not intentional (especially in light of this situation). Rowantree misunderstood your post and your intention. I think it was an honest mistake. Please hang around as we really appreciate the help for others who may have suffered like you have.
I know that you are not some "weirdo" and I am sure that anyone who understood your posts and your intentions knows that you are here for the right reasons. Please do not take another user's mistrust so personally. I think Rowantree's skepticism really is a reflection of having so many manipulators in our society, period! I bet you can understand where she's coming from.

In any case, please stay with us here at MuT. We are really all on the same side of this EasyStraight issue. No attacks are necessary on any of our users. I do not believe Rowantree meant ill- she was suspicious from being victimized. I can understand your frustration in light of your intentions and hope that you will forgive and understand.

Sincerely,

Californian (MuT Mod)


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Oh, well that makes a whole lot more sense to me. Thank you so very much for clearing that up, Cali! I will be emailing them pics of my hair &amp; a detailed version of my experience then. I just want the company to have to put a warning on the box &amp; on the instructions. I think that's fair. Will keep you posted!



*Right On, Rowantree! See ... it was a simple misunderstanding. It can get confusing without faces and names and titles.**NP. Keep us posted as usual.*

*I like your good attitude.*


----------



## Californian

*Dear, Snafuish,*

*After hearing from so many people complain about EasyStraight who have had VERY similar experiences to yours, I must say that I believe you 100%. At first I was skeptical, thinking, "did these women follow the directions??!" and I see that you have. You have done even better than that and tailored the treatment (as directed) specifically to your own hair type and needs. I have heard of people who have followed directions to a T, only to have a disaster as well.*

*You have my trust in your ability to follow directions! I am sorry if I ever implied otherwise. Oftentimes, the first thing we do is blame the victim. This is another case. It's obvious by how you articulate yourself, that you are not dumb. I just want to tell you that you are NOT crazy and that I believe you and the others on this board. I am grateful that you are here to share despite some personal attacks or hurtful comments.*

*I have learned from this experience and from my own judgements. Thank you, sincerely, for coming back to this site and setting anyone who needs it, straight. I hope you get your beautiful, long hair back asap. I can only say that I know how bad it feels to not like the way you look. Please do everything possible to get your self-esteem back in tact and to use that anger and frustration to bust the ass of EasyStraight until they take responsibility for their actions.*

*I am glad to have you here as are others, I'm sure!*

*Sincerely,*

*Californian (MuT mod)*






Even after following their instruction and erring on the safe side, my hair broke off like crazy. Over 30% of my hair has broken off already and my hair continues to shed each and every day, despite my weekly protein and deep conditioner treatments.

At first I thought I was strong enough to brave the critics and I spread the words on every board I can find. After a while, I got really tired of people thinking that I'm an idiot and retrieved to only one hair board. (Sorry not this one cos there were some bashing going on here, not on me directly, but aimed at people who had EasyStraight damage).

At one point EasyStraight tried to contact me I guess cos I was giving them a bad rep. If you Googleâ€™d â€œEasyStraightâ€, my screen name would come up on some these complaints. I think they gave up after I repeated told them their instruction caused the breakage on my hair.

Anyway, my hair is growing slowly and I had no choice but to learn to live with what hair I have left. I've made friends on various boards that has been comforting me through this. Even though they didn't have an EasyStraight nightmare, they had other hair horror to understand what I'm going through.

Harleymom, I apologize if I didn't get back to your email. I hope you can understand why. I promise, anyone that needs a shoulder to cry on, someone to vent to, or share hair product and hairstyle ideas, please contact me.



To all the moderators, thank you for defending us on the topic of instruction and that not all products will work for everyone. I must have read the instruction at least 10 times prior to proceeding and even looked glanced at it again and again while the mixture was in my hair. I am not stupid. I am not an idiot. And yes, I know how to read. &lt;O =""&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

I hope this lawsuit works out. I did not contact the new class-action lawsuit post fearing another let down. Back in April, I responded to Sarah Hooperâ€™s post Craigslist on a possible class-action lawsuit against EasyStraight. I have not heard anything from her or her lawyers since. I will be more than happy to respond if itâ€™s a legit lawsuit.&lt;O =""&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

Thank you for listening and good luck to everyone.

&lt;O =""&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

Best,&lt;!--[endif]--&gt;&lt;O =""&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

Snafuish&lt;O =""&gt;&lt;/O&gt;


----------



## Rouge047

Good Morning Everyone - Each day I come back to this forum to continue to find more heart renching encounters with this product. It has been 3 weeks for me now and each morning I get up knowing that my bathroom floor is going to be full of hair. It has become hard to even pick up a comb or brush knowing that each time I do it will cause more hair loss. I truly thought it would stop by now. I also have been conditioning the heck out of my hair - obviously to no avail. I know that my hair will grow back (I hope) - but it will take time, lots of time. I have taken pictures of my disaster if any one would like to compare "head shots" - but they are pretty brutal (not for the weak at heart). I took them in case I needed them for future use. Also I went to my local Walgreenâ€™s where I purchased the product to let them beware of this product- the manager was very nice and insisted on giving me my money back. I told her that was not my intent on coming in that I wanted them to be aware of what has happened and I suggested she look up the thread on this forum. She says she would - she was also horrified at my loss of hair. But she also said that so far I was the only one to complain. I told her I truly hope that no else has too. My question to this company would be "What is your hair worth to you" - then compensate each of us based on that question. Good luck to everyone, and Harley I would be glad to start a chat room!


----------



## rowantree

Aquanet, I am SO sorry! I misread your original post - thought you were from the law firm. Please forgive me for jumping to conclusions. I'm an idiot. The only thing I can say in my defense is that I've been really suspicious of companies, including law firms, since this happened with EasyStraight. I really appreciate you posting the law firm's info &amp; I emailed them. I'm supposed to send pics of my hair &amp; my story...have you heard anything more from them? I'm really sorry I confused you with the law firm. Thanks for posting &amp; thanks for posting the address for craigslist. I hadn't seen that board yet. I've had bad experiences with hair color before, but it was always fixable. This is the first time I've used an at home product that has just completely ruined my hair. I hate seeing myself in the mirror or in the reflection of a window. I haven't been able to get an appointment at the salon to get it all cut off yet but am going that route soon and it's so upsetting! My hair is all different lengths and just looks awful - well, all of you here know how that is. And I'm finding that my family thinks I'm a complete idiot for buying it in the first place and that since I used an "at home" product instead of spending $$$ at a salon, this is all my fault. Once again, Aquanet, I am so sorry that I misjudged you and jumped to conclusions. I hope that I haven't upset you to the point that you won't post here anymore. I hope that you do continue to post here and that you let me and all of us know how things are going for you!


----------



## rowantree

Snafuish, I'm glad you're here. I followed directions too. I know we all followed the directions, to the letter. And I know we are all buying up products left and right to try to stop our hair from falling out and breaking and that nothing is working. I talked to my sister last night and she told me about a conditioner that worked for her. She had a colorist at a salon destroy her hair. It was breaking off and they recommended Kerastase conditioner. It's in a yellow tube, sells at drugstore.com for $30. To me, that is outrageous for a tube of hair conditioner, but she told me that it stopped the breakage. She went to a different salon to get the color corrected and they were amazed at the condition her hair was in - it was in really good condition and they wanted to know what she'd been using. Well, it was the Kerastase. I'm going to try it, I've tried other stuff and it hasn't worked. It's expensive but if it works it will be worth it. Thanks so much for posting here, it's really great to hear from one of the first users of EasyStraight, you're our voice of experience!


----------



## Shoediva

My gosh, its unbelievable how much grief this product has caused for so many of you. I am really sorry to hear all of your stories. I sense the frustation and anger. Lets just remember that we should all stay united in order to fight a common foe. To think that not too long ago I thought of using this. Well I live in NYC and work in Mid-town Manhattan -so if any of you need me to investigate and see if this law firm is credible please let me know. I would be happy to.


----------



## HarleyMom

I am so glad you came back to this board Snafuish and it's OK about not getting back to me, I understand. I had someone on the Craigslist board get nasty with me about easystraight, she swore up and down that she had been a customer of Mr. Munoz for years and that she had just used easystraight at home and just looooooved it, she basically called the people with complaints nothing but whiners who are just trying to start trouble, well, I am not a whiner and will avoid trouble when possible. She was sooooo rude and defensive that I almost wondered if she was maybe an employee for the company. I agree with you completly Rouge about how it seems like everytime you come back to check the message board there are new people with sad stories about what this stuff has done to their hair. I just sent an e-mail along with pictures to the Shafron &amp; Mosely law firm so we will see what happens, I also got an e-mail this morning from Sarah Hooper, she is the woman who was in the New York Post story, I think it is Cosmogirl magazine where she works and she decided to test easystraight for a magazine review but ended up with her hair being so damaged that she decided to do something about it. A few folks were in chat last night, it was nice chatting with Cali, Tony, Reija and Aquanet, I will check back often and hopefully get to meet others, maybe this time I won't have this teenage fly buzzing around the room wanting me off the computer so she can have it LOL Take care all and hang in there.


----------



## rowantree

Hi Eve,

Were the lawyers at the other message board Shafran &amp; Mosely? That's who I contacted. Your description of EasyStraight as being "a nightmare in a box" is so dead on. I've heard Kerastase hair conditioner (yellow tube, at drugstore.com for $30) will stop hair breakage but I haven't gotten it yet, ordering it today. I agree with you about making the company have to use EasyStraight themselves. It would make me feel soooo much better if I could see pictures of Maria Dempsey &amp; Haime Munoz with fried hair! LOL


----------



## HarleyMom

Yep she's the one, I just read the story again from the New York Post that Snafuish had put a link to on one of her earlier post. Here it is again. http://entertainment.iwon.com/celebg...12_2004_5.html


----------



## Californian

Here's the article in print from the Cosmo employee:

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="65%"&gt;





April 12, 2004&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=right width="35%"&gt; &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD bgColor=#e2e2e2&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD height=3&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;*BURNED UP OVER HAIR HORROR*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;NOTE to fashion lemmings: if you want to straighten your hair, go to a salon! *Sarah Hooper*, an editorial assistant at CosmoGirl! Magazine, is threatening to sue *Haime Munoz*, whose namesake salon has appeared in Allure as one of the "best," because his do-it-yourself straightening solution left her balding and burned. "I was trying out the product for the magazine," Hooper told PAGE SIX. "I followed the instructions explicitly and even took the solution off earlier than it said, but when I washed it out, my hair started falling out in clumps. When I tried to contact Haime he was rude and insinuated I didn't follow instructions properly. He insisted I come to his salon, but I told him I had already missed a day of work due to the trauma and I would rather him come see me. I have spent over $100 on hats now. The hair that didn't fall out is frizzy and burned. I told him he could talk to my lawyer." But Munoz said: "[Hooper] did a bad application. I must see her hair. I have used this product for 12 years and it has been on the market for three months with no complaints. I can't be responsible if she doesn't come see me." &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## Californian

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TD class=bigblack width="100%"&gt;*Haime Munoz (maker of EasyStraight) "Hair Straightening Expert"*

_- Here's his contact information if you'd like it:_

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=bottom align=right&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;





&lt;!-- targeted profile ad --&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width="100%" bgColor=#e6e6e6&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TD width="100%" bgColor=#e6e6e6 colSpan=3&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="1%"&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=reg vAlign=top width="99%"&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TD class=sbig&gt;146 E 74th St

New York, NY 10021

*Phone:* (212) 861-9933

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TD class=reg&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TD class=reg&gt;

*Map* 

*Website* &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TD class=reg&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## HarleyMom

*Haime Munoz "Hair Straightening Expert from Hell"



*


----------



## Californian

Hello everyone,

Allow me to introduce myself. I am Pablo Munoz, brother to hair terror expert, Haime Munoz. *I have taken it upon myself to redesign my brother's EasyStraight box to more carefully reflect the delicacy of it's properties*. But before you view my new work, I must beg of you to listen.

Please do not sue my brother, Haime. He has always been the family underdog. Ever since we were 5 years old, Haime has been jealous of my long hair. You see, my lover, Francois, used to be Haime's lover. When Haime cut his own hair, Francois came to me and admired my long hair. One thing let to another and now... well.. Francois are I are lovers living in exile. Haime has a multitude of personality disorders and other problems that I cannot go into here (forgive me mi madre, hay!)

Long story short, Haime has taken our family fortune and turned it into a terrorist hair empire in order to get back at being spurned by Francois. He has avowed to seek revenge on every woman in the states until he gets his lover back. I am so sorry. We tried to encourage Haime to take his meds, but he is angry at the world and refuses to take responsibility for anything unless Francois returns to him again.

Please forgive my brother, Haime Munoz, as he is no longer with us in mind.

Sincerely,

Pablo Munoz (in hiding)

Remember: _"Don't hate us because we're beautiful."_

*Here is my new box design:*


----------



## HarleyMom

OMG, when I first started reading that I thought it was for real. LMBOOOOOO


----------



## Geek

MakeupTalk's posts are like #2 or #3 when searchign for Easystraight









Originally Posted by *snafuish* 

Good one, Californian! I hope it'll show up when you Google "EasyStraight" in their image search!


----------



## Laura

Originally Posted by *Californian* Hello everyone,
Allow me to introduce myself. I am Pablo Munoz, brother to hair terror expert, Haime Munoz. *I have taken it upon myself to redesign my brother's EasyStraight box to more carefully reflect the delicacy of it's properties*. But before you view my new work, I must beg of you to listen.

Please do not sue my brother, Haime. He has always been the family underdog. Ever since we were 5 years old, Haime has been jealous of my long hair. You see, my lover, Francois, used to be Haime's lover. When Haime cut his own hair, Francois came to me and admired my long hair. One thing let to another and now... well.. Francois are I are lovers living in exile. Haime has a multitude of personality disorders and other problems that I cannot go into here (forgive me mi madre, hay!)

Long story short, Haime has taken our family fortune and turned it into a terrorist hair empire in order to get back at being spurned by Francois. He has avowed to seek revenge on every woman in the states until he gets his lover back. I am so sorry. We tried to encourage Haime to take his meds, but he is angry at the world and refuses to take responsibility for anything unless Francois returns to him again.

Please forgive my brother, Haime Munoz, as he is no longer with us in mind.

Sincerely,

Pablo Munoz (in hiding)

Remember: _"Don't hate us because we're beautiful."_

*Here is my new box design:*






ROTFLMAO!!!! All i can say is thank god this product isnt available in Ireland coz i know i would have been one of the victims


----------



## rowantree

My sister swears by the Bain Satin #3 shampoo. She says they used to have a conditioner that had the #3 on it too but I think she's thinking of the shampoo. So you would recommend the ciment anti usure conditioner over the lait vital? Thanks for the comment about the protein - I used Nexxus Emergencee and it made my hair worse. I didn't know it was a protein treatment until after I had used it. So no more protein treatments for me! Kerastase is so expensive that I just can't believe that they're able to sell it. I'm trying to find a salon in my area that carries it because they say the stuff sold at drugstore.com is counterfeit.


----------



## rowantree

Has anyone colored their hair since using EasyStraight? Did you get it done at a salon or did you do it at home? If you did it at home, what did you use and what were the results?

The grays are taking over &amp; I am afraid to use my regular haircolor (Natural Instincts)!!!


----------



## HarleyMom

I am really sorry that the Nexxus didn't work out for you Rowantree, I guess maybe my hair needed the protein. My roots are looking just lovely also (NOT) I have a big gray streak that runs down both sides of my head from the part line, sort of like Lilly Munster LOL. I usually color my roots every couple of months with L'oreal preference light ash blond, I think I will be OK just doing my roots but I am still a bit hesitant to do anything with my hair at this point, except be extremly gentle with it, I was thinking about just using a more gentle hair color on all of my hair and just going back to the medium brown that my hair naturally is, I know that damaged hair will take color differenty so wasn't sure if that was a good idea, anyone have any suggestions? Part of me is still debating on wether I should just go and get my hair cut short, I haven't had my hair short in about 17 years and never thought I looked good with it, but having to do everything that I am now with all these conditioners, treatments, etc. is getting kind of old and not to mention expensive, especially when I look at my hair now that it's been almost 2 months since the easystraight and it still looks like hell if I don't use a bunch of stuff to calm it down, I never had to take this much time on my hair just to try to make it look half way decent. Any help with color ideas would be great.


----------



## rowantree

I need to email you about the Nexxus, Harleymom. Don't worry about it, so it didn't work for me, that's no big deal. I agree with you about spending so much time trying to get your hair to look ok. I never was a hair person &amp; never spent that much time on my hair &amp; now I am so fed up! I never used any products in my hair besides shampoo &amp; conditioner &amp; occasionally one of those hair smoother serums. I didn't even use hairspray. My hair is getting a little bit better since using the Nexxus, but I still have that famous EasyStraight Crimp style frizz. What is super bad is that the right side of my hair is shorter than my left and I STILL haven't gone in to get it cut! Today is my 1 month anniversary since using EasyStraight.

I had really short hair about 15 yrs ago &amp; I loved the no maintenance but hated the look. I know when I can finally get a hold of the hairdresser that I want to go to that I will end up with super short hair. My hair is dark like Snafuish and the ends are lighter too. My hair always ends up with red tones, which I hate. The EasyStraight took all of the semi-perm haircolor out &amp; left my hair this horrible reddish color. So I have dark brown roots, gray &amp; this weird red/brown color &amp; then of course, the lighter color at the ends.





Thanks to Snafuish for the tip about putting conditioner in the haircolor, duh, I can't believe I never thought of that, it seems so simple &amp; easy! I never tried Revlon Colorsilk because I thought it had to be bad because it was so cheap - ROFLMAO. When I do color my hair, it's going to have to be my whole head &amp; I think I'm going to do it this weekend. I wanted to try L'Oreal's True Brunettes haircolor but it says it lifts the color 3 times more than regular and I know that is definitely not good for your hair, even if it's healthy. So I'll be picking up the Colorsilk at Target (my favorite store). Harleymom, I think if you put conditioner in with the haircolor &amp; just do the roots, you'll be ok. Thanks for the tips, Snafuish!


----------



## Geek

Welcome to [email protected]#$%@





Originally Posted by *Homeskizz* 

Hey everyone...I just found this website while searching for reviews on EasyStraight...I just used it tonight and am not totally upset about it. My hair is softer and less frizzy then it would normally be with me just letting it air dry, but it is not straight like I was expecting, it's still wavy. I actually think I maybe didn't leave it on long enough...maybe I misdiagnosed my hair.I see most of you saying that it messed up your hair and now I'm worried that it might do the same to me later on....when you all used it was it bad right away or was it nice at first? I'm so sorry that none of you have good experiences with it, it would have been nice to have straight hair for $30 though huh?


----------



## Californian

I've been hearing more and more about the expensive (but worth it) *Japanese Hair Straightening* process. I will post a link on it for anyone who might be interested. We also have a user here named Gail who has had great luck with it. She has before and after pics too. This process is NOT done at home; it's done by a professional.

Here are Gail's pics:

*Before:*





*After J.H.S: *





Originally Posted by *Homeskizz* Hey everyone...I just found this website while searching for reviews on EasyStraight...I just used it tonight and am not totally upset about it. My hair is softer and less frizzy then it would normally be with me just letting it air dry, but it is not straight like I was expecting, it's still wavy. I actually think I maybe didn't leave it on long enough...maybe I misdiagnosed my hair.I see most of you saying that it messed up your hair and now I'm worried that it might do the same to me later on....when you all used it was it bad right away or was it nice at first? I'm so sorry that none of you have good experiences with it, it would have been nice to have straight hair for $30 though huh?


----------



## Laura

If i was to get my hair straightened PERMANENTLY i honestly wouldnt try it DIY at home style. Much prefer to spend the money in the hairdressers with the professionals.. Whatever about dying your hair etc.. but never something so severe as straightened


----------



## HarleyMom

> Hey everyone...I just found this website while searching for reviews on EasyStraight...I just used it tonight and am not totally upset about it. My hair is softer and less frizzy then it would normally be with me just letting it air dry' date=' but it is not straight like I was expecting, it's still wavy. I actually think I maybe didn't leave it on long enough...maybe I misdiagnosed my hair.I see most of you saying that it messed up your hair and now I'm worried that it might do the same to me later on....when you all used it was it bad right away or was it nice at first? I'm so sorry that none of you have good experiences with it, it would have been nice to have straight hair for $30 though huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> /QUOTE']
> 
> I can't speak for everone but I think most of us noticed damage immedietly, I let mine air dry after using easystraight and right away I could see where my hair was burned and breaking off. I think if I were you I would just make sure I kept my hair conditioned and be gentle with it for awhile. I think you are OK though if the only problem is that your hair is still wavy but otherwise soft, I really don't think I would try the easystraight again though, that seems to be one of the big problems, you just can't be sure about the timing with this stuff. It may cost a lot but believe me having your hair straightened by a professional is a much better (and safer) idea. I only wish I could go back in time and know what I do now about easystraight, I would have turned away and left it on the store shelf, I have probably spent more on conditioners and an emergency salon trip since I used it, then what I would have had to pay to have had my hair straightened in a salon by a pro. I reeeeeeally miss my hair the way it was before easystraight


----------



## Rouge047

Well this weekend would be my one month anniversary for using EasyStraight. Last week I used a jojoba oil treatment. I happened to remember that I had a bottle (I make all natural home made soaps) and well......... it did not help, at least it did not help my hair. I continue to get up each morning and run my fingers though my "lovely"



hair only still to find many many strands between my fingers. It just so happens that I have a lot of hair, mine is red, very thick, and course curly (naturally I mean), so had I not had a lot of hair seriously at the rate it is falling out I would be bald by now. I have 4 weeks of growth popping though now, it too looks very lovely



. But at this point I guess I just should be grateful it is growing back. I just truly wish that it would stop falling out. I have hair everywhere in my house. I cleaned out the lint trap in my dryer the other day - it was full of my hair........showing that it is all over my clothes when they are washed. We don't even want to talk about my vacuum cleaner! Oh joy.

It is good to hear that some people have had good luck with it - but I would never, never recommend it to anyone to use.

Well still wishing everyone good luck, and thankfully there is a forum here for us to vent. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *juliebark* I had great results. I spent $300 last summer because my hair is crazy when the humidity kicks in. I was nervous because of some of these posts, but I tried it anyway because of the price. After reading the directions it seemed the important part was diagnosing my hair. I called the help line and they were great. I feel bad for the people who had a bad experience, but mine was very good, worth every penny and more.



_*Hi Julie. Thank God someone had successful results. Please keep in contact- we want to make SURE your hair is still okay in about 1 month . This will be a good test. Thanks for posting!*_


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *Rouge047* Well this weekend would be my one month anniversary for using EasyStraight. Last week I used a jojoba oil treatment. I happened to remember that I had a bottle (I make all natural home made soaps) and well......... it did not help, at least it did not help my hair. I continue to get up each morning and run my fingers though my "lovely"



hair only still to find many many strands between my fingers. It just so happens that I have a lot of hair, mine is red, very thick, and course curly (naturally I mean), so had I not had a lot of hair seriously at the rate it is falling out I would be bald by now. I have 4 weeks of growth popping though now, it too looks very lovely



. But at this point I guess I just should be grateful it is growing back. I just truly wish that it would stop falling out. I have hair everywhere in my house. I cleaned out the lint trap in my dryer the other day - it was full of my hair........showing that it is all over my clothes when they are washed. We don't even want to talk about my vacuum cleaner! Oh joy.
It is good to hear that some people have had good luck with it - but I would never, never recommend it to anyone to use.

Well still wishing everyone good luck, and thankfully there is a forum here for us to vent. Thanks for listening!





*Hi Rouge,**Have you checked into the class action law suits as posted on this thread? Thank you for your post. I am sorry for you. Hugs (and due revenge too while we're at it!)*


----------



## Rouge047

I did send an email to the email address that was posted on the thread and got the same response everyone else has mentioned. Although I have not sent my case information. Has anyone else done so and has there been any progess in the suit that anyone knows of. Thanks for caring Cali! Rouge


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *Rouge047* I did send an email to the email address that was posted on the thread and got the same response everyone else has mentioned. Although I have not sent my case information. Has anyone else done so and has there been any progess in the suit that anyone knows of. 
Thanks for caring Cali!

Rouge

I went ahead and sent them an e-mail describing what happened when I used the easystraight and what my hair is like now (trashed), I also sent some pictures to them, that was last week and I hadn't heard anything so called this morning and spoke to a gentleman named Jesse Schwartz, he is the one that I also received an e-mail from (probably the same one you got). He said that they were going to be sending out information by e-mail and possibly also by snail mail. I haven't recieved anything by e-mail yet but I will let you know when I do. I just hope that they can get somewhere with this, at the very least make the company put warnings on the package and quit with the "It's easy and safe and good for your hair" stuff that they have on the box now. Hang in there


----------



## rowantree

I just wanted to mention that I did check with a hairdresser relative of mine &amp; she said to definitely NOT use anything over the counter to color your hair after it's been damaged by EasyStraight. She recommends Shades EQ. She's going to do my hair next week - color, gloss &amp; cut &amp; also recommend some products for me to use. I've been using Queen Helene "Cholesterol" and she said that's a great thing for me to use right now, since my hair needs moisture. She recommends moisture treatments over protein treatments. My hair underneath looks pretty good now, it's the top layer that is completely fried. Of course it's all different lengths at the ends! I've also been using olive oil (in the shampoo/conditioner aisle, there's other oils mixed in with it) and that has really helped.


----------



## rowantree

I sent an email detailing my experience with EasyStraight &amp; pictures to the law firm and mentioned that we all would like to know what's going on with the lawsuit, but I haven't heard anything from them. I don't know if I should email EasyStraight or not. I'd like them to refund the money I have spent and will be spending but if I do this, I think it will void my participation in the lawsuit. Has anyone heard from the law firm?


----------



## SmartStyle437

Dear Eve I am so sorry to hear about your nightmare, I see this type of damage on a daily basis. To be honest with you hun, you can never fix damaged hair. You can only take very very good care of it until if grows out and just get little by little cut off at a time. As far as products are concern I would look for products with human kertein in them. This is the main protein in your hair and you need as much of it as possible. Tons of professional products have it, but my favorite in Joico's K-Pak Line, Biolage also has this and Nioxin does as well. Now about your wig trouble, as long as you don't wear it all day everyday, it will not hurt your hair. But the best ones to get are the ones with the mesh lining. i would also look into taking supplements for your hair as well, Biotin is great, and Nioxin also makes a supplement but it is pricey. Just try not to add to much stress to your hair. Oh yeah and your redken that you are using it great for damaged hair but not for your hair, it has to many protein's that just coat the hair instead of going into the hair a rebuilding the it. Again I am sorry to hear of your nightmare, but keep us in touch on how things are going. Tiffany

Originally Posted by *Geve34* Ok, it has been 5 weeks since the hair nightmare in a box. The bends are now growing out a little over 1/2 inch from my scalp. They are still breaking off like crazy. I got my hair cut two weeks ago and you could never tell it. The ends are so fried it is not funny. Saturday is my birthday and I just want to stay home and hide. My hair looks so bad I may go buy a wig, seriously. I am using the Redkin Extreme line of hair repair products, protien occassionaly and tons of moisture and moisture treatments. The hair feels silkier and has more body but still looks like crap. I guess I will have to cut it all off and let new grow in to get my old hair back again. If I cut it really short and wear a wig will the wig hurt my hair or stunt the growth? I am looking at the kind that the scalp is mostly thin mesh with a band around the hair line. I am overweight and refuse to go with super short hair, just do not like the way I look at all with it that short. HELP!!! I really want to make these people use their own product, in fact I volunteer to put it on them! Evelyn, nearly Hairless in Houston....


----------



## SmartStyle437

Hey Eve where do ou live? Do you have tons of humidity? Nioxin has styling products that are humidity resistant, you should try them out.

Originally Posted by *Geve34* I am using the Redken by suggestion of a salon... great. I was using Nioxin but ran out. I guess I will be going to get more Nioxin. Thanks for your comments and help. I am seriously thinking of cutting it short and wearing a wig to work (mesh lined) until it grows out. I spend a lot of time to get it looking ok and then as soon as I get to work 1 hour later it is frizzing so bad on the ends I look like I put my finger in a light socket. People are starting to ask, what happened to your hair, or what did I do to my hair... :-( I know it has to grow out, I just hope it does it FAST!!! Evelyn


----------



## HarleyMom

*Hi Eve,* * Can I be there when you use the easystraight on the easystraight people? I bet we could sell tickets, maybe even do a pay-perview deal LOL. My hair is looking a little bit better since my own nightmare with this stuff began on May 1st. as Smartstyle mentioned, basically once hair is damaged that is pretty much it, it is possible to mask some of the damage though, my hair was midway down my back before I used easystraight and I did have about 3 inches cut off afterwards, it definetly takes more time to get it to look good now but it is possible, I don't know how bad your hair was damaged so what works for me might not work for you, but mine was fried pretty bad and I am just very determined not to cut anymore off (except trims). Smartstyle mentioned K-Pak products and Biolage which are 2 that I have been using and they really do work well, I use the Biolage conditioning balm, it cost about $22.00 for a jar but even with my thick hair it lasted me almost 2 months. I hope you can find something that works well for you and cheer up Eve, I promice it well get better, just hang in there and continue to be gentle with your hair and keep it conditioned. You don't have to feel alone either, you are not the only one this has happened to, the Makeuptalk boards have been a God send for me. Take care.*


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *Harleymom10860* *Hi Eve,*
* Can I be there when you use the easystraight on the easystraight people? I bet we could sell tickets, maybe even do a pay-perview deal LOL. My hair is looking a little bit better since my own nightmare with this stuff began on May 1st. as Smartstyle mentioned, basically once hair is damaged that is pretty much it, it is possible to mask some of the damage though, my hair was midway down my back before I used easystraight and I did have about 3 inches cut off afterwards, it definetly takes more time to get it to look good now but it is possible, I don't know how bad your hair was damaged so what works for me might not work for you, but mine was fried pretty bad and I am just very determined not to cut anymore off (except trims). Smartstyle mentioned K-Pak products and Biolage which are 2 that I have been using and they really do work well, I use the Biolage conditioning balm, it cost about $22.00 for a jar but even with my thick hair it lasted me almost 2 months. I hope you can find something that works well for you and cheer up Eve, I promice it well get better, just hang in there and continue to be gentle with your hair and keep it conditioned. You don't have to feel alone either, you are not the only one this has happened to, the Makeuptalk boards have been a God send for me. Take care.*

Yes to Harley! Absolutely. And don't forget to check out my lovely post below.
Hello everyone,

Allow me to introduce myself. I am Pablo Munoz, brother to hair terror expert, Haime Munoz. *I have taken it upon myself to redesign my brother's EasyStraight box to more carefully reflect the delicacy of it's properties*. But before you view my new work, I must beg of you to listen.

Please do not sue my brother, Haime. He has always been the family underdog. Ever since we were 5 years old, Haime has been jealous of my long hair. You see, my lover, Francois, used to be Haime's lover. When Haime cut his own hair, Francois came to me and admired my long hair. One thing let to another and now... well.. Francois are I are lovers living in exile. Haime has a multitude of personality disorders and other problems that I cannot go into here (forgive me mi madre, hay!)

Long story short, Haime has taken our family fortune and turned it into a terrorist hair empire in order to get back at being spurned by Francois. He has avowed to seek revenge on every woman in the states until he gets his lover back. I am so sorry. We tried to encourage Haime to take his meds, but he is angry at the world and refuses to take responsibility for anything unless Francois returns to him again.

Please forgive my brother, Haime Munoz, as he is no longer with us in mind.

Sincerely,

Pablo Munoz (in hiding)

Remember: _"Don't hate us because we're beautiful."_

*Here is my new box design:*






&lt;!-- / message --&gt;


----------



## NYAngel98

Hi Guys!

I wish I had seen this website before I bought EasyStraight.... now I too, am another casualty of fried hair. =0(

I used the stuff about 5 days ago.... Watched the online video 2x, read the instructions first.... seemed simple enough - I should've known something was wrong from the get-go during the first 5 minutes of having this stuff on my head when I could've sworn that the once white cream was now looking rather RED! I have medium-dark brown hair (with some natural red undertones) I sometimes have to dye it back to dark brown after it always lightens up to this reddish color... (I'm 24, with no greys yet - but the reddish color is horrible!) Anyway... according to the box and site, this stuff wasn't supposed to do anything to alter your color. But it did lighten mine - I would guess about 2-3 shades! (Now it's back to that nasty reddish-orange) and everything from the ears down (my hair is about mid-back length) is totally frizzed out and fried beyond belief. My hair was wavy before, but healthy and shiny. I got this stuff because I figured it would save me some time in the morning before work blow-drying and would help out alot during the summer and humid weather. Now I would gladly take back that 30 min. of blowdry time straightening just to have my healthy hair back. It's like a broom now.... total straw sticks. I haven't really noticed any abnormal hair loss (YET) - and have been doing some deep conditioning... I used to be a hairdresser, and a friend I used to work with recommended that I use the Paul Mitchell Hair Repair. - I picked it up today w/ her... so I'll let you know how much it helps. If at all. I've been just throwing on whatever conditioner I have - hopefully something will help. I don't even remember my hair being this fried when i used to have it permed - about 10 years ago. But this stuff is something that I would NEVER use again! Yeah, it's straighter... but some parts are so stick straight that it makes my haircut look choppy. I have some long layers just at the bottom, and angles around my face. Now if I try to use a round brush to make the angles 'wisp' toward my face... an hour later I'm left with sticks again. maybe I shouldn't have put this on my ends at all. Who knows. But, I know what everyone on here is going through, trust me. I too emailed that law firm after seeing a post about them earlier. And I also emailed the customer support at EasyStraight about my problems. Maybe at least they'll send my money back - I don't think Walgreens will give a refund if I used the product and opened the box

Oh well... guess I better go condition again!!! (UGH)

Good luck everyone... and keep posting updates!


----------



## HarleyMom

*Hi Angel,*

*I am so sorry that you have become another easystraight victim, I too wish I had done some checking on the net before I used this garbage. I used it 2 months ago and it just fried my hair. Since you used to be a hairdresser you probably have a good idea on how to care for your hair to prevent further damage, lots of TLC and conditioning. I was able to get a full refund from the Walgreens where I purchased it, so you could give that a try, I know the ladies in the cosmetic department there so they were all very sweet. A lot of us had a problem getting through to the easystraight people, I finally spoke to a woman named Randy a couple of weeks ago and she told me that they were trying to revamp the customer service dept. so maybe you will have an easier time getting through than some of us did early on. One thing you need to know is that there is a woman who tested easystraight for the magazine she works for which is Glamourgirl, her hair was destroyed and she has been in touch with a law firm to start a class action lawsuit against the makers of easystraight, be sure to take pictures of your hair and keep all receits for products you have had to purchase because of easystraight. I have listed a link to the story on Sarah Hooper below and also the letter that the law firm that is representing her sent out. Good luck too you and check back here on Makeuptalk often, there are a lot of us here who have expierenced what you are going through so we are here for you.*

ATTENTION ANY AND ALL USERS OF EASY STRAIGHT HAIR STRAIGHTENING SYSTEM:

You may be eligible to participate in a class action law suit against the maker of Easy Straight hair straightener.

This firm represents a client who used Easy Straight on her then healthy hair. She alleges that product severely damaged her hair.

We have information which leads us to believe that there are many, many other women who have had similar experiences with Easy Straight. Rest assured that your injuries are not without recourse. This firm is currently in the process of putting together a class action against Easy Straight and it's maker. In many situations, dangerously designed and manufactured products injure consumers, but due to the limited nature of their injuries these consumers do not find it economical or efficient to sue individually. A class action is a mechanism whereby a large number of injured parties may sue for common injuries and obtain a recovery for their injuries and loss, at very little or no up-front cost to the individuals.

If you have been damaged or injured as a result of the use of Easy Straight Hair Straightening System and are interested in participating in a class action lawsuit, please contact this firm, as listed below:

SHAFRAN &amp; MOSLEY, P.C.

350 Fifth Avenue, Suite 2310

Empire State Building

New York, New York 10018

Phone: (212) 631-7000

Fax



212) 239-6900

Or by email at [email protected]

*iWon - Page Six*


----------



## Geek

Welcome NYAngel! How are you? Glad you found us. Welcome from the programming dept of MakeupTalk.





Why don't you introduce yourself in the regular general chit/chat forum here. Everyone will welcome you formally!









Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Hi Guys!I wish I had seen this website before I bought EasyStraight.... now I too, am another casualty of fried hair. =0(

I used the stuff about 5 days ago.... Watched the online video 2x, read the instructions first.... seemed simple enough - I should've known something was wrong from the get-go during the first 5 minutes of having this stuff on my head when I could've sworn that the once white cream was now looking rather RED! I have medium-dark brown hair (with some natural red undertones) I sometimes have to dye it back to dark brown after it always lightens up to this reddish color... (I'm 24, with no greys yet - but the reddish color is horrible!) Anyway... according to the box and site, this stuff wasn't supposed to do anything to alter your color. But it did lighten mine - I would guess about 2-3 shades! (Now it's back to that nasty reddish-orange) and everything from the ears down (my hair is about mid-back length) is totally frizzed out and fried beyond belief. My hair was wavy before, but healthy and shiny. I got this stuff because I figured it would save me some time in the morning before work blow-drying and would help out alot during the summer and humid weather. Now I would gladly take back that 30 min. of blowdry time straightening just to have my healthy hair back. It's like a broom now.... total straw sticks. I haven't really noticed any abnormal hair loss (YET) - and have been doing some deep conditioning... I used to be a hairdresser, and a friend I used to work with recommended that I use the Paul Mitchell Hair Repair. - I picked it up today w/ her... so I'll let you know how much it helps. If at all. I've been just throwing on whatever conditioner I have - hopefully something will help. I don't even remember my hair being this fried when i used to have it permed - about 10 years ago. But this stuff is something that I would NEVER use again! Yeah, it's straighter... but some parts are so stick straight that it makes my haircut look choppy. I have some long layers just at the bottom, and angles around my face. Now if I try to use a round brush to make the angles 'wisp' toward my face... an hour later I'm left with sticks again. maybe I shouldn't have put this on my ends at all. Who knows. But, I know what everyone on here is going through, trust me. I too emailed that law firm after seeing a post about them earlier. And I also emailed the customer support at EasyStraight about my problems. Maybe at least they'll send my money back - I don't think Walgreens will give a refund if I used the product and opened the box

Oh well... guess I better go condition again!!! (UGH)

Good luck everyone... and keep posting updates!


----------



## Rouge047

First off happy 4th everyone!

Well I made my 4th trip to Sally's yesterday and was in there what seemed to be hours looking at all the products that may just help my hair. I decided upon

L'oreal Natures therapy - I bought 3 things -Mega Repair (for weakened hair suffering from protein loss and prone to breakage) Mega Moisture (for very dry chemically processed hair) and Heat Control (protects against heat damage generated by styling appliances). I had a friend cut another inch off my hair then used all three products last night. My hair actually feels lots better today! Let's pray it's not a fluke.

It is still coming out mind you, but that seems to be better also. I hope that I am not speaking too soon, but you gals may want to give it a try. It really seems to be great stuff. I even went through a drive through to get me something to eat today, and the guy (or 20 yrs old or so)told me (47 yrs old) I looked awesome! Either he says that to all the girls or wanted a tip



. Oh if he only knew what we were all going though.

NY, I went to Walgreens and told them what happened, not meaning to get my money back and they insisted, so they should refund your $30, no problem. Now if only the EasyStraight people had the ....



.... to fess up and see what their product is doing and compensate each of us for AT LEAST












our out of pocket money to try and correct the damage to our hair.

Oh by the way I was in Walgreens yesterday and EasyStraight was nowhere to be found - lets just hope they were just out of it!

Well continue good luck ladies and try the L'oreal products, hopefully they will continue to work for me and will for you too!

Blessings, Rouge


----------



## HarleyMom

*Hi Rouge,*

*Happy 4th. to you and thanks for sharing your list of products you've had success with, I think all of us easystraight ladies have been on a desperate quest for a miracle. My hair is looking a bit better too but it sure hasn't been easy. I just started using K-Pak and also Bed Head "Control freak" for frizzy hair, I like the K-Pak but not sure about the Bed Head yet, I know one thing, this stuff sure isn't cheap, Biolage conditioning balm has been great too. I am planning a trip to Sally on Tuesday, they have just moved into a brand new, much larger store so I will be sure to look for the items you mentioned. By the way, I'm 43 and it does do a girl good to be flirted with every once in a while doesn't it?



*


----------



## Geek

Hi and WELCOME to MakeupTalk!





Originally Posted by *Rouge047* 

First off happy 4th everyone!
Well I made my 4th trip to Sally's yesterday and was in there what seemed to be hours looking at all the products that may just help my hair. I decided upon

L'oreal Natures therapy - I bought 3 things -Mega Repair (for weakened hair suffering from protein loss and prone to breakage) Mega Moisture (for very dry chemically processed hair) and Heat Control (protects against heat damage generated by styling appliances). I had a friend cut another inch off my hair then used all three products last night. My hair actually feels lots better today! Let's pray it's not a fluke.

It is still coming out mind you, but that seems to be better also. I hope that I am not speaking too soon, but you gals may want to give it a try. It really seems to be great stuff. I even went through a drive through to get me something to eat today, and the guy (or 20 yrs old or so)told me (47 yrs old) I looked awesome! Either he says that to all the girls or wanted a tip



. Oh if he only knew what we were all going though.

NY, I went to Walgreens and told them what happened, not meaning to get my money back and they insisted, so they should refund your $30, no problem. Now if only the EasyStraight people had the ....



.... to fess up and see what their product is doing and compensate each of us for AT LEAST












our out of pocket money to try and correct the damage to our hair.

Oh by the way I was in Walgreens yesterday and EasyStraight was nowhere to be found - lets just hope they were just out of it!

Well continue good luck ladies and try the L'oreal products, hopefully they will continue to work for me and will for you too!

Blessings, Rouge


----------



## Californian

*In response to Harley's flirting comment:*It sure as hell does, Harleymom. LOL! Big time. It does a world of good!

*In reponse to Rouge:* I am *really happy* to hear about Rouge's good news. That L'Oreal Mega Moisture conditioner works wonders. If anyone is interested in trying it, here is what it looks like:

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=430 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=430 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width=430&gt;http://javascripthttp://store7.yimg.com/I/yhst-54356107628685_1797_8810198



http://store7.yimg.com/I/yhst-54356107628685_1797_8821714

For very dry, chemically processed hair. An exclusive salon product. Softens, nurtures, and moisturizes. Rich cocktail of natural oil, moisturizers, silicone derivative and humectants for deep, intense moisturizing. Softens, nurtures and brings smoothness, detangling ease and flexibility. Rich emollients tame unruly hair &amp; improve manageability. Adds superb shine. For professional use only. 

Apply to shampooed, towel-dried hair. For deeper conditioning, leave on for 2 to 5 minutes. For even more intense conditioning, apply moderate dryer heat for 5 minutes. Rinse.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

*You can get it at Sally's beauty supply or at online stores such as this one: **http://store.hello-gorgeous.net/lbmocr.html*


----------



## NYAngel98

Today seems to be a better hair day!!! HOORAY!!! Yesterday I heated up a small tub of olive oil in the mirco - left it on the ends for about 15 minutes... heated it up with the blow dryer every so often... seemed to help. I also kept up with my Paul Mitchell 'Hair Repair' and the Loreal Triple Moisture 'Silk Touch Leave In Cream' - they all seem to be really helping a lot to restore the shine and the texture I had before EasyS. I was reading up on some other products and heard that Paul Mitchell "The Super Strengthener" is supposed to be really good. They usually don't sell it in stores because they use it at a service in salons - but I managed to find some online &amp; also ordered some K-Pak too. I think I can manage a conditioning treatment at home instead of shelling out some big $$ for a salon to do it. lol After blow drying I still use my STRAIGHTSEXYHAIR smooth n' Seal - brings back the shine BIG time! I just wish I had it naturally again!




The only downside I can see so far out of all my conditionings is that my hair feels kinda weighed down and 'dirty'... but I'd rather have it OVER conditioned than dry and straw-like. I still haven't had it cut... and I think I may only go for a slight trim this week - being it seems to be coming back to life - I dont' want to chop it all off if I dont' have to.



I seem to notice that it tangles a lot more now than before... If I'm driving with the window open I have to attempt to separate all the tangles or I'll end up looking like a Lion! It never used to tangle up like this, but I guess since the texture's changed so much, and the smoothness is gone - that's the result. I dug out my "Split-Ender" to help trim some of the fly-aways... seems to actually help! lol I got that thing when it first came out - it was like $35... now I've seen it for $9.99... go figure! lol Guess I'll give you guys another update when i get the Paul MItchell stuff &amp; the K-Pak... maybe out of all these conditioners we're all spending mega $ on -SOMETHING will work! lol

Oh well, gotta run... hope you all had a happy 4th!


----------



## NYAngel98

http://www.paulmitchell.com/site/sub...ction=2,11,280 Here's a link to the Paul Mitchell "Super Strengthener" I was talking about.... I'm crossing my fingers that It'll help... I had a HARD time finding it to buy - I called about 10 stores that carry PM... but none had this ... found it online at just4hair.com


----------



## Laura

Just popping into this thread to say HI to all the girls who've had trouble with EasyStraight.. Looks like most of ye are finding some sort of product to fix up some of the damage caused (THANKFULLY)!

If ye are looking for any other advice, tips on hair-do's etc.. check out the rest of this board.. It has lots of great info! Plus we've our very own HAIR PROFESSIONAL SmartStyle who's a fantastic asset to MuT. She has answers for every problem


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *snafuish* It has been exactly 19 weeks since my EasyStraight nightmare started. Like the rest of you, I've been trying tons of hair products to conceal and less then damage as well as look for ways to speed up my hair growth.
I can't recommend this for every hair type so some stuff may or may not work for you. My hair didn't turn out fried and frizzy, just tons and tons of breakage. Just thought I share my holy grails with everyone.

Protein treatments: This is crucial in preventing premature breakage in your hair. Hair is primarily made up of keratin protein. By applying protein treatments, you are temporarily filling in the gaps in your hair where the breakage are at. Not all protein treatments are equal and too much protein can be drying for you hair.

I highly recommended one called "Aphogee Treatment". You can buy this at Sally's Beauty Supply. It really stinks - smells like cat pee so light scented candles and turn your bathroom fan on. You apply this mixture to your freshly shampooed hair, and let it dry until it hard. Use a hair dryer to speed up the process. It normally takes me 40 minutes or so, while using the hair dryer about 75% of the time (my arms get tired). Do not comb it and do not fuss around with your hair. Your hair can break off at this stage if itâ€™s being mess around with (complete instruction and warning is on the bottle as well). When it is completely hardened, carefully rinse out and towel dry. Follow up with porosity control. You can also pick this up at Sally's. This step is totally optional but it helps to get rid of that stinky cat pee smell from your hair. Leave on for 15 minutes then rinse and towel dry. Use a very moisturizing deep conditioner. I have a ton of deep conditioners but I'm loving Schwarzkopf Bonacure Total Repair (Got mine at Ulta, and Iâ€™m lemming Redken All Soft Heavy Cream and Goldwell Kerasilk Ultra Rich. Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture is pretty good too!). Leave your deep conditioner on for 30 minutes or more with a heat cap. If you don't already have one, this is one item you definitely should get. Heat helps with penetration of deep conditioners so it will make your hair super-soft. I have one called the Micro HairCap. They have a website that you can order online for about $15. They cap is made of these gel packs that you put in the microwave. Sally's sells an electric version for about $25 if you prefer that. You can also put a shower cap on and wrap it with a warm towel heated in the dryer or the microwave but I find that it cools down too quickly.

You should repeat this treatment every 6 weeks.

The 5 weeks in-between the Aphogee, use a not-so-potent protein treatment. Do this weekly and leave it in your hair for 15-30 minutes. I have tried Aphogee Intensive Two Minute Keratin Reconstructor, Nexxus Emergencee, Redken Extreme Rescue Force, and Joico K-Pak (Sally's has a knock-off of this). I like them all so you might have to experiment for yourself which ones you like. I also tried one called Ion Repair Solutions Effective Care Intensive Therapy Protein Rebuilder Moisturizer that I didn't care for too much. Always follow a protein treatment with a deep conditioner, preferably both treatments with a heat cap.

When you style your hair on a daily basis, you can use a leave-in protein on the damaged area. My favorites are Redken Extreme Anti-Snap and Sebastian Potion 9 (Sally has a knock-off of this) Apply this to the breakage on damp hair. I do this about 3x a week.

To keep the breakage from being dry and looking dry I have 2 leave-ins in that I love - Schwarzkopf Bonacure Sealed Ends and Smooth N Shine Repair Xtreme Silkener. You can find the Smooth and Shine in the ethnic section of selected Walgreen's and Target. The bottle looks like Elmers Glue. Dab this in on the damaged area on damp hair. You can also use this on dry hair as a finisher. I just started using Redken All Soft Addictive Transformer. It's a spray treatment that you're supposed to rinse out but it works much better if you don't rinse it out. It makes my hair super-soft!

Always use a gentle and moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. There are tons of excellent ones out there, both salon and drugstore (Joico Silk Result, Redken All Soft, Schwarzkopf Bonacure, Kerastase Nutritive, Tresemme Vitamin E, Tresemme Keratin)

Lay off the hair dryer, other heated appliance and don't wash your hair daily. I was a daily morning washer and hair dryer so it was really hard to break the habit. I now wash my hair every other day at night and I blow-dry my hair when it's about 75% dry.

Vitamins - I've been taking 3000mcg of biotin, 3000mg of MSM, 1000mg of calcium, along with my daily multi. I've notice a tad more growth, about 1/8" to 1/4" more a month. I've also read that omega-3 fatty acid and vitamin E helps as well so I just started taking those last week. I've heard rumors that MSM might not be beneficial so I might not buy more when I'm out and see if there's a difference.

If you have dark hair like me, the ends of the breakage are a few shades lighter than the rest of you hair, making it really noticeable. I found that dyeing your hair is actually okay to do. I was very hesitant at first because the last thing I need is more chemical damage. Revlon Colorsilk is extreme gentle and it contains no ammonia and peroxide. It is dirt-cheap too - $3-4 a box. It helped to conceal the damage a lot and gave me tons of shine as well. I also learn to add in 2 oz of a thinner consistency conditioner to the developer to make it into a color conditioner glaze. The color doesn't last as long but it's so moisturizing. Since this is a chemical process, I would suggest consulting with a professional before you proceed.

I don't want to bore you guys to death with my long post but feel free to ask me specific on anything or styling product recommendations and I'll do my best to answer you. I've tried tons of brands from your typical Pantene at the drugstore; to your popular salon ones like Redken, Paul Mitchell and Joico; and the upper end ones like Kerastase. I'm not a hair expert but I've definitely learned so much these past 4 months.

Just remember, hair grows faster in the summer and treat your hair with kidd gloves. You'll survive...we all will!




Excellent and helpful post, Snafu. Thanks!! Still, I cannot believe you dyed your hair after this! Wow! You've got guts. Thanks for the helping everyone!

BTW... what is the immitation version of Potion 9 called?


----------



## rowantree

Thank you for the advice, it's great! I am almost out of my leave-in serum goo and was wondering what to buy. Now I know I should try the Smooth N Shine. Have you tried John Freida's? Is the Smooth N Shine better? What does everyone else here recommend for a leave-in anti-frizz?


----------



## rowantree

I called Shafran &amp; Mosley today to verify their email address. It is their email address. I was transferred to a law clerk who confirmed they were involved in a class action lawsuit against the makers of EasyStraight. He informed me that tomorrow they are mailing *everyone* who emailed them a packet containing a very detailed questionnaire, a retainer (agreement that authorizes them to represent you) and a release of medical records form that only needs to be filled out if you saw a doctor or dermatologist. The most interesting thing I learned from the phone call was this - according to the law clerk, the makers of EasyStraight *violated* FDA regulations by failing to put a warning label on the outside of the box. As he stated, "they didn't comply with FDA regulations". He asked that as soon as we receive our packets that we fill out the paperwork and get it back to them AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. Good luck to all of us and if you haven't emailed them yet, do it now!


----------



## Californian

HI Rowantree,

SmartStyle, the MuT hair pro recommended a product to me that I love for frizz free hair.

Here it is:

1) Bed Head Tigi After-Party Smoothing Cream for Silky Shiny Healthy Looking Hair. $17 +

2) I also _really_ like Zero Frizz Quick Fix Glistening Mist (corrective treatment system) Do Not use a lot though. Only a tiny bit is needed! $8

http://store2.yimg.com/I/physlabs_1792_192790404


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *snafuish* Generic Sebastian Potion 9: http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/prod...dept%5Fid=1210 Generic Joico K-Pak: http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/prod...dept%5Fid=1215 Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair: http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/prod...dept%5Fid=1215 L'Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Nurturing Creme: http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/prod...dept%5Fid=1215 Smooth N' Shine Therapy Repair Xtreme Sleek Results Silkener http://www.walgreens.com/store/produ...ush&amp;navCount=1 Rowantree, I like both the Smooth N' Shine and Sealed Ends cos you can use it on damp or dry hair. Smooth N' Shine even has biotin in it! Now sure how helpful that is but if digesting it helps hair growth, I wonder if having in hair product helps. Anyway, both are very light and not sticky at all. Some serums I find too sticky and makes my hair way too greasy. I haven't tried and of JF's stuff though. I hear the Frizz Ease line isn't that great but the Brilliant Brunette/Sheer Blond lines are much better. Californian, I consulted with quite a few people before I even dared to dye my hair. The no ammonia and peroxide part made me a lot less afraid to. I certainly wouldn't do it without doing tons of research on it. Wish I did with EasyStraight. Thanks Snafu. This is great. I am sure you did some research on the hair dye. It's hard to imagine dying your hair without frying it. Sigh... Tks for the links!


----------



## rowantree

Do you use both of them together or just one or the other? Thanks! And especially thanks for including the pics, you wouldn't believe how much that helps me out!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Do you use both of them together or just one or the other? Thanks! And especially thanks for including the pics, you wouldn't believe how much that helps me out!



Well on the days that I blow dry my hair, I use the Zero Frizz one. Hair seems to be more frizzed after blow drying.On the 'off days' or for touch ups, I love Tigi's Bead head. It does NOT weigh hair down and the scent is light and pleasant. Besides, it gives you a pretty, smooth and straight look.


----------



## rowantree

I called Shafran &amp; Mosley today to verify their email address. It is their email address. I was transferred to a law clerk who confirmed they were involved in a class action lawsuit against the makers of EasyStraight. He informed me that tomorrow they are mailing *everyone* who emailed them a packet containing a very detailed questionnaire, a retainer (agreement that authorizes them to represent you) and a release of medical records form that only needs to be filled out if you saw a doctor or dermatologist. The most interesting thing I learned from the phone call was this - according to the law clerk, the makers of EasyStraight *violated* FDA regulations by failing to put a warning label on the outside of the box. As he stated, "they didn't comply with FDA regulations". He asked that as soon as we receive our packets that we fill out the paperwork and get it back to them AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. Good luck to all of us and if you haven't emailed them yet, do it now! &lt;!-- / message --&gt;


----------



## rowantree

Originally Posted by *Californian* Well on the days that I blow dry my hair, I use the Zero Frizz one. Hair seems to be more frizzed after blow drying.On the 'off days' or for touch ups, I love Tigi's Bead head. It does NOT weigh hair down and the scent is light and pleasant. Besides, it gives you a pretty, smooth and straight look.






My hair is backwards. When I don't use a hair dryer to finish, it frizzes like a 70's fro. I know using the dryer is bad, but it's the only way my hair will smooth out. Looks like I am going to have to buy both products, although Tigi's is sounding the best to me because I love products that smell good! LOL!


----------



## NYAngel98

Anyone else get an email like this from those lawyers ??? Anyone get this packet? Dear Easy Straight Class Member, I appreciate your interest in a class action against Easy Straight. This firm is in the initial stages of drafting the documents necessary to put together the class action. In order to do so, there is some information which we need from you. In the next day or two, I will be mailing out a packet of documents to the women who have contact me regarding this action. In reviewing the information that I currently have, I noticed that I do not have your home address. Please email the address promptly so that I am get this packet out to you as quickly as possibly. Again, thank you for you interest and willingness to participate. Please do not hesitate the contact me should you have any questions. Very truly yours, Jesse Schwartz Shafran &amp; Mosley, P.C. 350 Fifth Avenue, Suite 2310 New York, New York 10118


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Anyone else get an email like this from those lawyers ??? Anyone get this packet?

Dear Easy Straight Class Member,

I appreciate your interest in a class action against Easy Straight. This firm is in the initial stages of drafting the documents necessary to put together the class action. In order to do so, there is some information which we need from you. In the next day or two, I will be mailing out a packet of documents to the women who have contact me regarding this action. In reviewing the information that I currently have, I noticed that I do not have your home address. Please email the address promptly so that I am get this packet out to you as quickly as possibly.

Again, thank you for you interest and willingness to participate. Please do not hesitate the contact me should you have any questions.

Very truly yours,

Jesse Schwartz

Shafran &amp; Mosley, P.C.

350 Fifth Avenue, Suite 2310

New York, New York 10118

*Hi there,**I believe Rowantree did. Her post is below yours on the thread. Here is a cut and paste of it:*

"I called Shafran &amp; Mosley today to verify their email address. It is their email address. I was transferred to a law clerk who confirmed they were involved in a class action lawsuit against the makers of EasyStraight. He informed me that tomorrow they are mailing *everyone* who emailed them a packet containing a very detailed questionnaire, a retainer (agreement that authorizes them to represent you) and a release of medical records form that only needs to be filled out if you saw a doctor or dermatologist.

The most interesting thing I learned from the phone call was this - according to the law clerk, the makers of EasyStraight *violated* FDA regulations by failing to put a warning label on the outside of the box. As he stated, "they didn't comply with FDA regulations".

He asked that as soon as we receive our packets that we fill out the paperwork and get it back to them AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.

Good luck to all of us and if you haven't emailed them yet, do it now!"

*Check out her post and maybe you two can get together to talk about it through the chat board here, or email or PM??*

*Keep in touch!



*


----------



## NYAngel98

Found a good conditioning "mix" you guys might want to try....

Went for my trim yesterday - took off about 1 1/2", and cut about1" off the angles also... my friends salon has their own little concoction for deep onditioning - and so far... it seems to be the best! After drying my hair this morning, it looked so good that I almost forgot for a second about the horror that I had yesterday..... (Except that the angles still wont hold a curl for more than an hour lol)

Anyway... they use a mix of Wella's Kolestral (see pic - except they had it in a jar... dont know if there's any difference)






Paul Mitchel's Hair Repair.... Baking soda (I still have no clue what that does lol) and choleserol by Queen Helene.... put it all in a bowl &amp; apply with a color brush or your fingers &amp; a comb... put on a plastic cap and sit under a dryer for 20 min.... (or use a hair dryer)

AMAZING!!!


----------



## NYAngel98

Yeah - I had heard of the baking soda to remove build-up.... but I didn't really know what it would do as far as a condioning - but it seemd to help, whatever it did! lol Didn't experience any lightening though... maybe because it wasn't used with anything else? I'm not sure... but give it a try... seems to help with the EasyS damage a lot.


----------



## HarleyMom

*Hello all,* *I hope everyone had a great 4th. I haven't been on here much the last few days so I'm trying to play catch up. I made a trip out to Sally the other day and did some stocking up on conditioners, thanks to all of your recomendations I have found some products that are working very well for me, my hair still is pretty bad looking if I don't use them, I washed it the other day and then got stuck on the phone with the cable company for about 30 minutes before I had a chance to use any conditoner, well, my hair had started to dry and all I can say is the straw haired "Scarecrow" look is not one that works well for me. I picked up some of the Loreal Natures therapy unfrizz smoothing shampoo and also a jar of Natures therapy mega moisture nurturing creme, I really like the shampoo, while rinsing it I noticed that my hair felt clean but not that "Squeaky clean feel" that some shampoos leave you with when they have just stripped all the natural oils out of your hair, this stuff just really made my hair feel clean and soft, it smells good too. I also called the Shafron &amp; Mosely law firm, it was almost 2 weeks ago and a person named Jesse Schwartz who is the clerk for the firm told me that they would be sending info. out but I still haven't received anything, he is right though about there being no warnings on the box, the only thing I could find that even resembled a warning was where it said "Not recommended for very fine and highlighted, very fine and double processed, fine and double processed", my hair doesn't fit into any of those catagories so there certainly was nothing on there that told me that even with following the directions to the exact word that I would end up with hair looking like mine does now. I will be sure to come back and post any and all info. I might receive from the law firm. Thanks ladies for sticking together and sharing information on your stories with easystraight, whats working for you, etc. I don't even want to know what it would be like to not have you all to talk too, not that I'm glad that you are also going through what I am from easystraight but at least now we have had a way to find eachother and stay in touch. Take care.*


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *Harleymom10860* *Hello all,**I hope everyone had a great 4th. I haven't been on here much the last few days so I'm trying to play catch up. I made a trip out to Sally the other day and did some stocking up on conditioners, thanks to all of your recomendations I have found some products that are working very well for me, my hair still is pretty bad looking if I don't use them, I washed it the other day and then got stuck on the phone with the cable company for about 30 minutes before I had a chance to use any conditoner, well, my hair had started to dry and all I can say is the straw haired "Scarecrow" look is not one that works well for me. I picked up some of the Loreal Natures therapy unfrizz smoothing shampoo and also a jar of Natures therapy mega moisture nurturing creme, I really like the shampoo, while rinsing it I noticed that my hair felt clean but not that "Squeaky clean feel" that some shampoos leave you with when they have just stripped all the natural oils out of your hair, this stuff just really made my hair feel clean and soft, it smells good too. I also called the Shafron &amp; Mosely law firm, it was almost 2 weeks ago and a person named Jesse Schwartz who is the clerk for the firm told me that they would be sending info. out but I still haven't received anything, he is right though about there being no warnings on the box, the only thing I could find that even resembled a warning was where it said "Not recommended for very fine and highlighted, very fine and double processed, fine and double processed", my hair doesn't fit into any of those catagories so there certainly was nothing on there that told me that even with following the directions to the exact word that I would end up with hair looking like mine does now. I will be sure to come back and post any and all info. I might receive from the law firm. Thanks ladies for sticking together and sharing information on your stories with easystraight, whats working for you, etc. I don't even want to know what it would be like to not have you all to talk too, not that I'm glad that you are also going through what I am from easystraight but at least now we have had a way to find eachother and stay in touch. Take care.*

Hey Harley!I am wondering if you liked the mega moisture therapy by L'Oreal- the conditioning one. Isn't it great? It sure helps. Did you like it too?

And thanks for the update.

Keep stopping by!


----------



## HarleyMom

*Hey Cali,*

*I love the Natures therapy line, I had never seen it before I saw you guys post about it on here, so thanks for that one



. It's such a good product from Loreal that I wonder why they don't have it out in more stores? At least I know I can find it at Sally now, it smells so good too! I love anything with a clean citrus scent. I got some of the Queen Helene Placenta oil also since they were out of the jojoba, it works good but I am still planning on trying the jojoba too, they had the large bottles of hot oils on sale and it must have gone quick. I finally got up the nerve to color my roots and the roof didn't cave in, nor did the walls come tumbling down



, my hair color looks a lot better now so I'm pretty happy about that, just had to get my courage back up to do it, I had been so worried about using anything stronger then shampoo since this saga began but the guy who cuts my hair said a root touch up would be OK. Sounds like a lot of us have had pretty good success in finding things to work for us.*


----------



## rowantree

Hi,

I haven't gone to get the L'Oreal conditioner yet but plan to &amp; will look into the Nature's Therapy (as well as that Bed Head stuff you recommended, Cali). I recently had my hair cut &amp; colored. She used Matrix demi-permanent color. She mixed brown with a copper gold (even though I told her I hated red) and clear (for shine). Well the cut is nice but the color is maroonish/blackish now and there's NO shine. My hair actually feels worse and is frizzing worse. The color is washing out so that's getting better. I usually do my color at home, using Natural Instincts. I don't have color washing out every time I shampoo. But with the Matrix the water turns dark brown every time. I'm kicking myself, because I had bought a box of the Colorsilk like suggested here, but didn't use it because my family kept telling me to "have it done professionally".





She also didn't like the fact that I was using a silicone product that was thick and heavy and gave me a mop-d? product instead that does not work!

I'm going to Sally's on Wednesday and stocking up and yes, that is the LAST time that I have my hair colored "professionally". UGH! By the way, I also didn't receive that packet from the law firm yet, even though I was told I'd have it by last Friday. Oh and p.s., Harleymom. If you can't get a hold of the jojoba oil (excellent), look for olive oil (I found mine in the african-american hair section). It works pretty good, it made my hair really soft - until I got it colored. Shaving my head bald is starting to look better and better...


----------



## rowantree

Hair Stuff! Go to http://www.subscriberdirect.com/luck...exclusive2.cfm Redken has come out with four different boxed sets of hair products (Be Strong, Defend Color, etc.). Lucky Magazine is offering $2 off when you print the page and take it to a Hair Cuttery salon. Thought I'd post this in case anyone was interested.


----------



## rowantree

Originally Posted by *Geve34* Well, I did find something that made my hair texture better, returned the shine and all was going well (see last post regarding: Smooth n' Shine).




Well that was then. My hair is growing very fast and now the bends are about 1/2 and inch out and all breaking off. Great. At the rate it is breaking I will be completely broke off and have 1/2 inch long hair on the top of my head from bangs to the sides and the back of the top of head in two weeks time.



I give up. I am so tired of trying to fight for better hair I am ready to cut it all off and give up I am sick of spending so much money to just get the air knocked out of me again with more hair crap. ARGH!!!
No packet here either, I hope this lawsuit come around soon, I am really tired of this and ready to do something about it.

Sorry to be so grim, just really peeved off today.

Evelyn

Don't be sorry! I think we're all here to share our ups as well as our downs and help each other get through both. It's good that your hair is growing so fast, but now we need to find you something to make your hair stronger. I've heard vitamins (there's a complex, at the health food store) really do work and there are shampoos, conditioners &amp; treatments to make your hair stronger. I just *know* that everyone here has some advice about strengthening treatments!


----------



## rowantree

P.S. I just re-read your post about Smooth n Shine, then looked it up at walgreen's to see the ingredients. The biggest is mineral oil, so it's smoothing your hair but it's just coating it with oil, not really helping it. Pantene makes some good hair strengthening conditioners, rinse out, leave in &amp; deep conditioning, if you're looking for something inexpensive. Also jojoba oil or olive oil is fantastic at strengthening your hair and making it soft &amp; shiny. I hope this helps.


----------



## rowantree

Pantene has a "Pro-V Repair &amp; Protect Intensive Restoration Treatment". I also saw a spray leave-in that was about the same thing but I can't find it online now. Basically you're looking for anything that says it will strengthen your hair. I used to use Garnier Fructis, which says it will make your hair up to 5 times stronger. I really liked the shampoo &amp; conditioner, it made my hair so super shiny. And the woman who cut/colored my hair was surprised that my hair still has elasticisity (sorry I don't know how to spell that one!) I haven't been using it though because I've been trying everything else, but I might go back to that to see if it helps. I know Redken has products for this as well and if you really like Redken, I posted a link where you can get their boxed set of "Be Strong" products for $2 off at any Hair Cuttery salon. It's at: http://www.subscriberdirect.com/luck...exclusive2.cfm I'm also thinking of trying the L'Oreal line at Sally, although when I go, I'm going to check out everything that says it will make my hair stronger, softer &amp; shinier. Basically, everything! ha ha ha!


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *Geve34* It's really ba that we have to go through so much to just look a little normal. I really want them to make them use their own product as a side result of the lawsuit so they know how embarrasing it is to have straw head. I know I keep repeating it but I don't see any other way to really get them to understand. If they loose the suit they (EasyStraight) will jsut file bankruptcy and walk away scott free. It sucks. On another note, I noticed a couple of the Walgreens have pulled the video display and the product is nowhere to be found... gee maybe they are hiding it in the back since so many have returned it for refund! I know it has not been pulled from the shelves by the company because some still have it out. Evelyn *I know just how you feel, the frustration I have had trying to deal with my hair since using easystraight is incredible. My hair is broken off at so many different lengths that it's going to be a long time before it is even close to where it was before, I was growing out layers that I had years ago and getting it trimmed every 2 months, my hair was finally getting close to being one length. I still am just trying to deal with it has best I can, I really don't like how I look with short hair so hopefully my hair will grow out fast and then one glorious day I will be able to go in for a trim and it will be the last of the easystraight damage thats taken off, until then I guess I will just keep up with the conditioning and doing what I can to make my hair look half way decent. I was down at Walgreens a couple of weeks ago and they had easystraight, the hair straighening product from hell on one of their special displays with the TV/video. I just love the ladies that work there, they all have told me time and time again that they won't sell it to anyone without telling them how dangerous the stuff is and what it did to one of their best customers, they hated the idea that they even had to keep it on the shelves and if it were up to them the stuff would be in the dumpster. I was down there again the other day and didn't see the stuff out on displays like it has been in the past, I didn't look in the hair aisle where I've seen it stocked on the shelves in the past so don't know if it has been pulled or not, there was a girl working in the cosmetic/hair care dept. but I didn't ask her about it since I've never spoken to her about what happened. I still have yet to hear or receive anything from the law firm and I'm thinking about e-mailing them again to see whats going on, I'll get on here and let everyone know should I find anything out. Take care all.*


----------



## Geek

Hi Suzes! It's me Tony from the backend programming dept of MakeupTalk. We are happy to provide this site for you. The power of the voice is heard! Take care and we hope you post alot on our board





Originally Posted by *suzes111* 

Thanks to everyone for starting this board! I had seen an ad in Cosmo or some other magazine for EasyStraight and was excited but I couldn't find it at Walmart, and well i'm a Walmart shopper-- but who isn't? haha So i didn't get it, but i was looking through the local paper Sunday at the ads and saw an Ad in the Walgreens paper for it, and was going to go get it. For me to straighten my hair it takes about an hour and I hate it curly, but i've have it chemically straightened and it didnt' do anything. Anyway, I figured I look the product up online and I found you guys! Thanks a lot--without you I may have 60% less hair today!!!


----------



## allisong

Originally Posted by *suzes111* Thanks to everyone for starting this board! I had seen an ad in Cosmo or some other magazine for EasyStraight and was excited but I couldn't find it at Walmart, and well i'm a Walmart shopper-- but who isn't? haha So i didn't get it, but i was looking through the local paper Sunday at the ads and saw an Ad in the Walgreens paper for it, and was going to go get it. For me to straighten my hair it takes about an hour and I hate it curly, but i've have it chemically straightened and it didnt' do anything. Anyway, I figured I look the product up online and I found you guys! Thanks a lot--without you I may have 60% less hair today!!! Hey Suze..Welcome to MuT!Talk about a close call..Good thing you found us when you did


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Hi,I haven't gone to get the L'Oreal conditioner yet but plan to &amp; will look into the Nature's Therapy (as well as that Bed Head stuff you recommended, Cali). I recently had my hair cut &amp; colored. She used Matrix demi-permanent color. She mixed brown with a copper gold (even though I told her I hated red) and clear (for shine). Well the cut is nice but the color is maroonish/blackish now and there's NO shine. My hair actually feels worse and is frizzing worse. The color is washing out so that's getting better. I usually do my color at home, using Natural Instincts. I don't have color washing out every time I shampoo. But with the Matrix the water turns dark brown every time. I'm kicking myself, because I had bought a box of the Colorsilk like suggested here, but didn't use it because my family kept telling me to "have it done professionally".





She also didn't like the fact that I was using a silicone product that was thick and heavy and gave me a mop-d? product instead that does not work!

I'm going to Sally's on Wednesday and stocking up and yes, that is the LAST time that I have my hair colored "professionally". UGH! By the way, I also didn't receive that packet from the law firm yet, even though I was told I'd have it by last Friday. Oh and p.s., Harleymom. If you can't get a hold of the jojoba oil (excellent), look for olive oil (I found mine in the african-american hair section). It works pretty good, it made my hair really soft - until I got it colored. Shaving my head bald is starting to look better and better...

Hi Rowantree,Nice to hear from you. Unfortunately, it sounds like the hair dresser really STINKS! WHen I get my hair colored, I go to a salon that uses Aveda products because every other salon's color seems to fry my hair as you describe. Honest! Also, when you color the hair in it's entirety, rather than highlighting it, it SUPER fries it. It's just NOT good. You can achieve better results using highlighting and it is much less damaging for the hair- big time. [this is my opinion]

Maybe you can take that product back to the salon and get the ones that work. IF you buy products at Fantastic Sam's for example, they take it back if it does not work for you.

Here's a simple tip that might help you out that I use to calm, and smooth my hair. After it has dried (or after blowdrying) put a tear drop sized amount of conditioner in your palms. Rub them together and smooth onto hair by running fingers through. It acts just like a leave-in condtioner and does wonders for fly-away or frizz.

I think it would be better to coat your hair at this point, I would NOT e overly worrried about using silicone-based products. In fact, I'd "cone" it just about every day to protect it.

Here is an excellent silicone product that women love (myself included)

It's $9-$11 at Fantastic Sams and that's for a 2.26 oz bottle that has lasted me for over a year! lol

It's called *Biosilk Silk Therapy*. It looks like baby oil and does not have a scent.






_SILK THERAPY (TREATMENT)_

Silk Therapy is ideal lightweight replenishing treatment to protect and maintain hair and skin in optimum condition. Concentrated silk, fortified with botanicals and Vitamin E impart a smooth and silky feel while providing a brilliant high gloss shine. Will not build up or weigh hair down. Sunscreens safeguard hair from possible UV damage.

[*]Light-weight replenishing treatment

[*]Protect and maintains hair and skin in optimum condition

[*]Lock in moisture

[*]Brilliant high gloss shine

Hopefully your shopping list will include these things:

-Loreal Mega Moisture (intense moisturizing conditioning)

http://store6.yimg.com/I/fasham_1792_2513787

-Biosilk Silk Therapy

-Any super rich, gentle shampoo for color treated hair available at Sally or Fantastic Sams

-Hot oil tx or jojoba/olive oil tx

-Leave-in conditioner such as Paul Mitchell's for kids Smells great and detangles

Once again, I am sorry for you. The above tx is what I used for my hair when it was super fried a few summers ago. It's back to being healthy again. Look at my pic and you can see that it feels much better. That's how I know what to recommend! I looked like a tumbleweed! LOL.

Bestest bestest luck. And I hope you get remunerated by both the stylist and by EasyStraight.

Sincerely,

Cali


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *suzes111* Hello! Yeah what a close call!!! Does anyone know a hair straightner that I could do myself that actually does work?? My hair is so unmanagable and i'm looking for a cure! I love to straighten it but not at an hour each time!! Look into the expensive, but well-reputed 'Japanese hair straightening' route!It's also called 'thermal reconditioning.' I have posted on this thread about it a few times. There are some b4 and after pics as well.

Tc. Cali


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *suzes111* Hello! Yeah what a close call!!! Does anyone know a hair straightner that I could do myself that actually does work?? My hair is so unmanagable and i'm looking for a cure! I love to straighten it but not at an hour each time!! *Hey Suzes,* *Glad you found this board before you jumped into using easystraight. If I had it all to do over again I would have gone and had mine done professionally, it sure would have saved a lot of heartache, frustration and $$$. If I were you I would reeeeally look for a good stylist who knows there stuff about hair straightening, I know it isn't cheap but when it comes to doing something like this to your hair you will just be much better off having it done by a pro. I know one thing, I am just so glad that this message board has been seen by so many people and if you do a search for easystraight on AOL or google, a lot of our post come up, so 3 cheers for Makeuptalk for helping so many of us get together and get the message out, no doubt more than a few ladies have come across this site and changed their minds about trying such a potentially dangerous product at home, and in doing so, they probably have saved their hair.*


----------



## rowantree

Wow, Cali, thanks!





This is what I've been using:

Bath &amp; Body Works Reconstructor Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (sometimes I use the John Freida Frizz-Ease shampoo &amp; conditioner)

Neutrogena deep conditioning treatment (I wash &amp; condition right away in the shower, rinse out the conditioner, put the deep treatment in while I'm shaving)

Neutrogena leave-in conditioner

Olive oil or a silicone "straightening" serum (I also soak my hair with this 2 times a week at night &amp; sleep in it)

I just tried Pantene's overnight repair (it's a small packet, $1 something at KMart). I don't know how it worked yet though, because my hair is still wet from the shower &amp; it takes forever to dry!)

I wrote everything down that you suggested &amp; hopefully I'll be able to get to Sally's tomorrow. I don't know if we have a Fantastic Sam's around here (small town). Thanks again!


----------



## rowantree

You are so right! This is crazy! I never used so many products in my life &amp; I've become a junkie. I'm trying this, wanting to buy that, and then get disgusted with myself because I just can't believe I'm buying all this junk. Then I'm angry at myself when I go into the bathroom &amp; see all the stupid bottles &amp; jars &amp; tubes of stuff that didn't work! I just tried Pantene's overnight repair, it comes in a little packet, it sells for $1.25 at KMart. It smelled really good but right now my hair is still wet from the shower so I don't know if it helped or not. I cannot believe how long it takes my hair to dry now, and it feels like some yucky fuzz that you'd pull out of some old, nasty stuffed animal!


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *rowantree* You are so right! This is crazy! I never used so many products in my life &amp; I've become a junkie. I'm trying this, wanting to buy that, and then get disgusted with myself because I just can't believe I'm buying all this junk. Then I'm angry at myself when I go into the bathroom &amp; see all the stupid bottles &amp; jars &amp; tubes of stuff that didn't work! I just tried Pantene's overnight repair, it comes in a little packet, it sells for $1.25 at KMart. It smelled really good but right now my hair is still wet from the shower so I don't know if it helped or not. I cannot believe how long it takes my hair to dry now, and it feels like some yucky fuzz that you'd pull out of some old, nasty stuffed animal! *Same here, I have always been a sucker for trying new products but you should see my bathroom cabinet now. I must have a near total of 30 jars, bottles, trial packets of conditioners, leave in conditioners, oils, you name it, I bet I have it. What really stinks is even with using all this stuff I still know that if I let my hair dry after just doing my old routine of shampooing and conditioning, without using all the extra stuff I have to use now ( I miss those days ) that it's going to come out looking like, well, I think you put it best, yucky fuzz from an old stuffed animal. I guess we just have to go through a trial and error test to find what works best now that we are stuck in this easystraight hell



.*


----------



## rowantree

Thanks for letting me know about the generic version &amp; the "cocktail"


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Wow, Cali, thanks!



This is what I've been using:

Bath &amp; Body Works Reconstructor Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (sometimes I use the John Freida Frizz-Ease shampoo &amp; conditioner)

Neutrogena deep conditioning treatment (I wash &amp; condition right away in the shower, rinse out the conditioner, put the deep treatment in while I'm shaving)

Neutrogena leave-in conditioner

Olive oil or a silicone "straightening" serum (I also soak my hair with this 2 times a week at night &amp; sleep in it)

I just tried Pantene's overnight repair (it's a small packet, $1 something at KMart). I don't know how it worked yet though, because my hair is still wet from the shower &amp; it takes forever to dry!)

I wrote everything down that you suggested &amp; hopefully I'll be able to get to Sally's tomorrow. I don't know if we have a Fantastic Sam's around here (small town). Thanks again!

SOunds like you are doing just fine!



Cali


----------



## Californian

Please join other EasyStraight users for a discussion of experiences and helpful tips. There will be a chat session held just for you at the request of Harleymom! Please show up. This is your chance to get caught up on the news and to find what works!

Time: 7-8 pm Pacific Standard Time (see chart below for time zones)

Date: *Monday JULY 19th*

_*Pacific Standard Time* _

*California time: 7-8 PM*

*Phoenix: 7-8 pm*

*Seattle: 7-8 pm*

*Vancouver: 7-8 pm*

_Mountain Time_

Denver: 8-9 pm

Edmonton: 8-9 pm

*Central Time*

*Houston: 9-10 pm*

*Chicago: 9-10 pm*

*New Orleans: 9-10 pm*

*Kingston: 9-10 pm*

*Minneapolis: 9-10 pm*

*Eastern Time*

*Philadelphia: 10-11 pm*

*Atlanta: 10-11 pm*

*Boston: 10-11 pm*

*Others:*

*Sydney: noon-1 pm *

*Wellington: 2-3 pm*

*(BST) London: 3-4 am *

*(CET) Paris: 4-5 am*

*Honolulu: 4-5 pm*

*Anchorage: 6-8 pm*

&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- edit note --&gt;


----------



## rowantree

Whoo-Hoo! Count me in!

I'm on Chicago time, so a big thanks for holding it when the kids will be in bed!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree*



Whoo-Hoo! Count me in!

I'm on Chicago time, so a big thanks for holding it when the kids will be in bed!





Cool! There's one! Yeah!!! 


&lt;TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD noWrap align=middle&gt;*EasyStraight Sux*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## rowantree

ROFLMAO, Cali! I LOVE the icons at the bottom of your post! Any way we could get that on their website?


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* ROFLMAO, Cali! I LOVE the icons at the bottom of your post! Any way we could get that on their website? lol! We'll call it the "MuT Seal of Disapproval"


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *Wyndie927* I wanted to tell you how much I have appreciated reading all of the posts from everyone regarding EasyStraight. I only wish that it had been pulled off the market prior to me purchasing it on the 4th of July!! I am a wreck! My hair is breaking off at the roots or 1/4" where I didn't apply the cream. This product is the absolute worst I have EVER used! I am so angry and just sick to my stomach that my hair is all falling out from this. I have started looking at wigs because the hair loss is not slowing down. And Yes, I did follow ALL the directions to the T as well! It took me 3 years to grow my hair out and now it is jagged &amp; broken at the bottom and at the scalp. My Walgreens still has the product out, I was thinking about slipping a card inside each box warning the buyer that it is proven to cause severe hair damage and telling them to return it to the store, but I am afraid that is against the law. HI Wyndie,
Please come to our *EasyStraight Chat on Monday the 19th from 7-8 pm PST*. Harelymom and Rowantree (and hopefully others) will be there to share some tips and support.

I hate EasyStraight too and I have never used it. I know what it feels like though to hate one's hair and to feel helpless about it. I am sorry. I hope you come to our chat.

I still like the MuT post about making all the folks at EasyStraight try their own product. This sounds like sweet justice to me. Till now, I guess justice will have to be served legally.

I'm glad you found the board useful. Feeling bad is not fun but when you do not feel bad _and_ alone, you're ahead of the game. You are NOT alone!


----------



## Geek

Hi Wyndie!! Welcome to MakeupTalk! Hopefully you can make the EasyStraight Chat Next Monday evening. See this page for info





Originally Posted by *Wyndie927* 

I wanted to tell you how much I have appreciated reading all of the posts from everyone regarding EasyStraight. I only wish that it had been pulled off the market prior to me purchasing it on the 4th of July!! I am a wreck! My hair is breaking off at the roots or 1/4" where I didn't apply the cream. This product is the absolute worst I have EVER used! I am so angry and just sick to my stomach that my hair is all falling out from this. I have started looking at wigs because the hair loss is not slowing down. And Yes, I did follow ALL the directions to the T as well! It took me 3 years to grow my hair out and now it is jagged &amp; broken at the bottom and at the scalp. My Walgreens still has the product out, I was thinking about slipping a card inside each box warning the buyer that it is proven to cause severe hair damage and telling them to return it to the store, but I am afraid that is against the law.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Just wanted to say "Hello," and welcome Wyndie927. Sorry for your bad experience, but we appreciate you being here to share with us!





Originally Posted by *Wyndie927* I wanted to tell you how much I have appreciated reading all of the posts from everyone regarding EasyStraight. I only wish that it had been pulled off the market prior to me purchasing it on the 4th of July!! I am a wreck! My hair is breaking off at the roots or 1/4" where I didn't apply the cream. This product is the absolute worst I have EVER used! I am so angry and just sick to my stomach that my hair is all falling out from this. I have started looking at wigs because the hair loss is not slowing down. And Yes, I did follow ALL the directions to the T as well! It took me 3 years to grow my hair out and now it is jagged &amp; broken at the bottom and at the scalp. My Walgreens still has the product out, I was thinking about slipping a card inside each box warning the buyer that it is proven to cause severe hair damage and telling them to return it to the store, but I am afraid that is against the law.


----------



## rowantree

I'm glad it worked (somewhat) for you! So do you think you will wait the recommended 3 months before using it again since it's still a little curly? I've used Dove shampoo &amp; conditioner before &amp; liked it but I really like the Garnier Fructis line. When my hair was healthy, it really made it shine!


----------



## rowantree

Lawsuit So what does everyone think about the law firm wanting 33 1/2 percent of the settlement, plus "phone, copying, etc." costs?


----------



## Californian

How interesting that they asked you to post your positive results online. This company needs to take responsibility for their product and all the trouble it has caused in many of its users. Given, not all users have experienced bad results, but have you done a search on EasyStraight? Common sense, as well as FDA regulations tell me that despite this company's good intentions, they need to address the unfortunate and _REAL_ liability issues.

It's the responsible and right thing to do, even if it does involve swallowing pride. Look at Martha Stewart. You do something wrong, there is a consequence. You neglect to do something, and there is also a consequence. Either way, that's what our justice system is for. It protects others from suffering the same deleterious consequences.

Gets off soap box now. I am 100% supportive of the women on this board who have been let down to say the least.


----------



## Geek

Welcome to MakeupTalk Puglover. You will find some interesting posts on Easystraight here! Can you join our chat on Easystraight? Click here to check out the info on it See you there?





Originally Posted by *PugLover* 

Dear DeadHair, I used EasyStraight a couple of months ago. At first I thought it was great, until I washed it after waiting the recommended amount of time. I couldn't get my hair completely straight without a blow dryer and a brush, going over my entire head, section by section, just like I used to with my curly hair. What a waste of time and money. After a few more days, my hair started to get frizzy and then dry and then felt like straw. I had it trimmed, but it was still so dry and brittle. So I had to cut about 3-4 inches more off of it. After I did that, I deep conditioned my hair with a hair masque from Kerastase for Thick/Coarse hair. Its $39 and its a little more expensive than having it done in the salon but you can do it more than just once. It is amazing. I also started using their line for de-frizzing (Oleo-Relax that is orange). It is not cheap. If you can't find it in a salon, you can find it online. Now I use the products every other day and the masque once a week. I'm not sure if I'll use EasyStraight again--I'm tempted to try again to see if I get better results (don't we ever learn?). I e-mailed them with a question and they never e-mailed me back. Then they just e-mailed me and asked me to post my positive results on-line (unfortunately I e-mailed them right after I did it and not the following days).


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *PugLover* Dear DeadHair,I used EasyStraight a couple of months ago. At first I thought it was great, until I washed it after waiting the recommended amount of time. I couldn't get my hair completely straight without a blow dryer and a brush, going over my entire head, section by section, just like I used to with my curly hair. What a waste of time and money. After a few more days, my hair started to get frizzy and then dry and then felt like straw. I had it trimmed, but it was still so dry and brittle. So I had to cut about 3-4 inches more off of it. After I did that, I deep conditioned my hair with a hair masque from Kerastase for Thick/Coarse hair. Its $39 and its a little more expensive than having it done in the salon but you can do it more than just once. It is amazing. I also started using their line for de-frizzing (Oleo-Relax that is orange). It is not cheap. If you can't find it in a salon, you can find it online. Now I use the products every other day and the masque once a week. I'm not sure if I'll use EasyStraight again--I'm tempted to try again to see if I get better results (don't we ever learn?). I e-mailed them with a question and they never e-mailed me back. *Then they just e-mailed me and asked me to post my positive results on-line* (unfortunately I e-mailed them right after I did it and not the following days).

*Hmmmmmmm, I heard that they might just be doing that, the more I learn about this company the less suprised I am by some of their tactics. I had a feeling something was up



.*


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Lawsuit
So what does everyone think about the law firm wanting 33 1/2 percent of the settlement, plus "phone, copying, etc." costs?

*It's typical for the firms to get about 1/3 of the settlement (I've got a judge and lawyer in the family). You need to call the firm and ask how many people are involved in the lawsuit. Divide that # by the proposed settlement amount and subtract 1/3. Then decide whether you want to settle for $300.00 without a lawyer or to receive a settlement with the firm that may be up to $1,000 depending on the # of folks involved in the suit. I think the smartest thing would be to stick with the suit.*
*And nope, many lawyers are not in it for philanthropy. Some are. That's besides the point at this stage. Hanging in there may get you more bucks for your suffering. It won't help your hair grow back in a day, but believe me, bad hair and some money is better than bad hair without money or justice.*


----------



## rowantree

Thanks, Cali. Nice to have some advice from a lawyer &amp; a judge!





I guess I will stick with the lawsuit, so I better get cracking on that questionnaire.

On a different note, I keep seeing the story circulating about "Sarah Hooper" from CosmoGirl! and how she started the lawsuit. I have emailed CosmoGirl! twice asking to confirm this story &amp; received no reply from them. I did a search on "Sarah Hooper" and found a post - supposedly from her - at this message board:

http://bwi169.tempdomainname.com/vbu...ad.php?t=21235

It's a message board for Twins, Sarah Hooper is asking for male college twins for a story in CosmoGirl! magazine. You can't email her from there, but you can send her a private message, so I did, asking her to confirm or deny the EasyStraight story. I also gave her the address to this board to check out. If she ever replies, I will let you know.


----------



## rowantree

I just got off the phone with a very nice gentleman from the FDA. He is sending in the report for me on EasyStraight. When they receive a report, they forward it to the company but delete all of your personal information. The company is then aware of these reports &amp; the FDA gets a tally of how many reports are sent to the company. Anyways, the more reports, the better the chance is of getting ES off the market. You can send a report by email to [email protected] The man I spoke with was so nice, he warned me about getting henna tattoos and also advised me NOT to use a stand up spray-on tanning booth. The reasons were: henna tattoos - some people have an allergic reaction to the henna, so do a test spot first. The stand up, spray-on tanning booths - people are reporting seizures &amp; pneumonia from being in these booths. He did mention that they have had "a lot" of reports coming in of people experiencing burning on their scalps &amp; bald patches. He didn't know if this was from them using EasyStraight or not though. I also called Jesse at Shafran &amp; Mosely regarding how many clients they currently have. Right now they have 20. He said once they file, it will automatically include anyone who has purchased EasyStraight. They are suing for false advertising &amp; negligent business practices. He said that under New York State law, a judgment could be one of these two things: 1) $50 each 2) 3 times the actual damage. The damage can include hair loss, mental anguish, emotional distress, etc. He said he will not know the actual amount we will receive until it goes to court, goes through the process, etc..


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* I just got off the phone with a very nice gentleman from the FDA. He is sending in the report for me on EasyStraight. When they receive a report, they forward it to the company but delete all of your personal information. The company is then aware of these reports &amp; the FDA gets a tally of how many reports are sent to the company. Anyways, the more reports, the better the chance is of getting ES off the market. You can send a report by email to [email protected] The man I spoke with was so nice, he warned me about getting henna tattoos and also advised me NOT to use a stand up spray-on tanning booth. The reasons were: henna tattoos - some people have an allergic reaction to the henna, so do a test spot first. The stand up, spray-on tanning booths - people are reporting seizures &amp; pneumonia from being in these booths. He did mention that they have had "a lot" of reports coming in of people experiencing burning on their scalps &amp; bald patches. He didn't know if this was from them using EasyStraight or not though. I also called Jesse at Shafran &amp; Mosely regarding how many clients they currently have. Right now they have 20. He said once they file, it will automatically include anyone who has purchased EasyStraight. They are suing for false advertising &amp; negligent business practices. He said that under New York State law, a judgment could be one of these two things: 1) $50 each 2) 3 times the actual damage. The damage can include hair loss, mental anguish, emotional distress, etc. He said he will not know the actual amount we will receive until it goes to court, goes through the process, etc.. Thanks, Rowantree. This is extremely helpful. $50 a person? That's not so hot, but if everyone who has used E.S. is now "included" in this suit, I guess that makes sense. For the distress it has caused, plus the costs of fixing the hair (products, visits to salon and/or derm), I imagine a much heftier sum (especially since NY law multiplies it by 3). I hope all of you file FDA reports too. Thanks for your link: You can send a report by email to [email protected] Sincerely, Cali


----------



## NYAngel98

Hmmm... nope - never tried it... and after this Easystraight mess... I don't think I ever will! It seemed to have totally turned me off to any relaxing.



I would definitly suggest getting it done at a salon. I guess there is a good reason that the salon charges $300 as opposed to $30 or less at home. The home versions apparently cause nothing but chaos to your hair - so I'd check up on that one a little more before you make the mistake that I and a lot of other women on here did.


----------



## rowantree

I'm not worrying about the $50. That was a worst case thing in my opinion. And I don't think that will happen, not once the courts see the pictures from us. Keep track of everything you are spending, that way if it comes down to it, you can prove how much you've spent. This lawsuit could take a very long time, so I have a folder I'm putting everything into.


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *rowantree* I'm not worrying about the $50. That was a worst case thing in my opinion. And I don't think that will happen, not once the courts see the pictures from us. Keep track of everything you are spending, that way if it comes down to it, you can prove how much you've spent. This lawsuit could take a very long time, so I have a folder I'm putting everything into. *Excellant advice Rowantree, I kept the easystraight box, the receit for the easystraight and most of the receits for all the items I have had to purchase since using it, I spaced out and accidently threw out a couple though. I am also keeping a file on all the phone calls, emails, etc... *


----------



## NYAngel98

Good Idea - now I just have to search around for all the conditioner receipts


----------



## KittySkyfish

I'm not sure of #1, but I'd say no for #2. The formulation geared for african american hair may be too potent for your hair type. But that's just an assumption!





Originally Posted by *KLTRN* Hi!
I'm not into make-up &amp; hair and am therefore, ignorant on how to do things. I have 2 questions about straightening hair. 1) Couldn't I just buy a home perm kit &amp; just comb my hair straight instead of putting rollers in? 2) There are many home "relaxing" products for african american hair, can I use this on my hair (I am not african american) to straighten it? I have very long hair &amp; to do it at the salon would probably cost around $1000. So, I'm just trying to find alternatives. Thanks!!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *Wyndie927* The thing is that the courts usually set an amount that they will pay each person involved in a class action suit. I am involved in one regarding Phen-Fen and they take 33% of the settlement plus they want us to pay ALL THEIR EXPENSES. This is the same with EasyStraight; but if our settlement is only $50 we are most likely going to OWE THEM MONEY OUT OF OUR POCKETS, unless the judge tacks on a decent sum for mental anguish. All in all I have found out that the only people who make any money are the lawyers. It is sad, but true. I sent an email to Shafran &amp; Mosley yesterday asking if they were "ONLY GOING TO TAKE PAYMENT FROM MONIES RECEIVED FROM THE SETTLEMENT OF THE CASE." I spelled it flat out and asked if we were going to be hit with a bill sometime in the future that we were not aware of. They did not reply to me today. Hopefully someone will reply. Honestly at this point I am afraid to sign the paperwork and send it back to them. Hi Wyndie,Please let us know the answer when they get back to you. If thisis the case, I will be surprised.

I might have to fwd this to my father-in-law who is a judge to see what he thinks.

Tx for the info.

KIT (keep in touch)

Cali


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *lisar* ATTENTION ANY AND ALL USERS OF EASY STRAIGHT HAIR STRAIGHTENING SYSTEM: You may be eligible to participate in a class action law suit against the maker of Easy Straight hair straightener. This firm represents a client who used Easy Straight on her then healthy hair. She alleges that product severely damaged her hair. We have information which leads us to believe that there are many, many other women who have had similar experiences with Easy Straight. Rest assured that your injuries are not without recourse. This firm is currently in the process of putting together a class action against Easy Straight and itâ€™s maker. In many situations, dangerously designed and manufactured products injure consumers, but due to the limited nature of their injuries these consumers do not find it economical or efficient to sue individually. A class action is a mechanism whereby a large number of injured parties may sue for common injuries and obtain a recovery for their injuries and loss, at very little or no up-front cost to the individuals. If you have been damaged or injured as a result of the use of Easy Straight Hair Straightening System and are interested in participating in a class action lawsuit, please contact this firm, as listed below: SHAFRAN &amp; MOSLEY, P.C. 350 Fifth Avenue, Suite 2310 Empire State Building New York, New York 10018 Phone: (212) 631-700 Fax: (212) 239-6900 Or by email at [email protected] We are looking to proceed with this lawsuit shortly, and the earlier that you contact this firm, the more likely the chances that we will be able to obtain a recovery on your behalf. Thank you for your time and interest. Very truly yours, Shafran &amp; Mosley, P.C. Hi LisaR, What is your affiliation to Shafran &amp; Mosley? We might have some questions for you. Thank you.


----------



## rowantree

Good point, Wyndie! Please keep us updated, I am really anxious to see what they have to say about that.


----------



## rowantree

I had read this a while ago while searching for Mr. Munoz online. I like using Citysearch, found this interesting. Thought I'd post it here after I received an email from Harleymom about him frying women's hair at his own salon, which is what happened to the woman in the first review - His overall rating at Citysearch is a 9.0. There are only 5 ratings at the site. *Japanese Straightening is much better* Posted by lali1 on 08/16/2003&lt;/SPAN&gt; About 2 years ago I went here for the relaxer becuase my hair was highlighted and it was recommended that i could not get the Japanese Straightneing on it with so much color. Despite all the reviews here, the munoz relaxer did not go gentle on my highlighted hair - in fact it kind of fried it. I paid over $500 for the relaxer and the psuedo cut (bad cut) - only to realize that I needed to cut my hair again (which I did at B&amp; B) chin length to make it look less fried. So the relaxer did not nothing for me except made wait even longer for the japanese straigtening - which I have since receive &amp; LOVE!!!!! BTW - staff at munoz was nothing special either. *stylishly modern* Posted by give52 on 02/05/2003&lt;/SPAN&gt; Nothing to correct. Very attentive, personal service. When I am in the chair, I am made to feel like I am the only one there. You can see that Haime connects with each person on a ONE-to-ONE level. Everyone is his number one client, and everyone gets that special, personal touch. *"straight" to happiness* Posted by gtrin on 01/19/2003&lt;/SPAN&gt; Haime Munoz has been relaxing my hair for over 10 years. The amazing thing about this relaxer is that I can have Haime dye my hair as well within a week or two of this process. You would think that two different chemical processes would leave my hair dull and fragile. Quite the contrary ladies! My hair is soft and shiny!!! The texture of my hair has actually improved more and more with each relaxing. The relaxer has also cut my blow drying time in half! What a pleasure! *Great Experience* Posted by Marcella on 06/04/2002&lt;/SPAN&gt; Decided to book an appointment after reading the reviews on this site and seeing that the salon was running a promotion for new customers. My stylist was Edgar, and I couldn't be happier with the results. As a reviwer said below, a lot of people noticed my new 'do and said they loved it. I would definately go back again! *Wonderful!!!!!* Posted by michelmoba on 05/30/2002&lt;/SPAN&gt; I've been going to Haime for over 5 yrs now (I miss the Lex Ave studio!!). He's always listened and has given me a perfect cut every time. The only con is that he has gotten a bit pricey since he's opened his new place-but is worth it! Another mention on his own straightening formula that does wonders....highly recommended.


----------



## HarleyMom

> Most of what is written is great about him --
> After Easystraight' date=' My hair is still straight and strong. It's wonderful and I tell everyone about it![/QUOTE']
> 
> *Sure hope ya don't end up with a bunch of people ticked off at'cha, cause I can guarantee that not "everyone" is going to end up feeling that easystraight is so wonderful, also just because 4 positive post about his salon show up on one board, does not mean that most of what is written about Mr. Munoz is positive, I've heard of more than one unhappy customer.*


----------



## SmartStyle437

Okay. first off this thread is like the entergizer bunny it just keeps going on and on and on.

As a *PROFESSIONAL* I would not recommend Easy Straight to nobody*!*

This products "reguardless of what anyone has said and will say" damages your hair. As a stylist I have seen the things that easy straight and other home relaxing systems can do. And believe me in is so not worth it. And just because this product works well for you the first time around doesn't mean that it will the second time.















Most people that do these types of things to thier hair at home put it on wrong in the first place, so the second time around you will end up over lapping the product which will damage the hair even more or just make it break off right then.














So PLEASE if you are thinking about doing anything to this matter at home talk to a stylist first. Matter of a fact just get it done by a professional, you will be saving money in the long run doing it the right way. No telling how much money and time you will spend if it is not done by a professional tring to get your hair back into a some what normal condition.






https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_exclaim.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_exclaim.gif


----------



## rowantree

Most of what is written about H. Munoz are publicity articles. And if you'll re-read the reviews from CitySearch again, you'll notice the reviewers aren't always talking about Munoz himself. Just wondering, but how long did you leave the straightening creme on, Lovemyhair? Did you get a recommended time from EasyStraight before you used it?


----------



## Laura

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* Okay. first off this thread is like the entergizer bunny it just keeps going on and on and on.
As a *PROFESSIONAL* I would not recommend Easy Straight to nobody*!*

This products "reguardless of what anyone has said and will say" damages your hair. As a stylist I have seen the things that easy straight and other home relaxing systems can do. And believe me in is so not worth it. And just because this product works well for you the first time around doesn't mean that it will the second time.














Most people that do these types of things to thier hair at home put it on wrong in the first place, so the second time around you will end up over lapping the product which will damage the hair even more or just make it break off right then.














So PLEASE if you are thinking about doing anything to this matter at home talk to a stylist first. Matter of a fact just get it done by a professional, you will be saving money in the long run doing it the right way. No telling how much money and time you will spend if it is not done by a professional tring to get your hair back into a some what normal condition.






https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_exclaim.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_exclaim.gif

WELL SAID GIRLIE https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_cheesygrin.gif


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *Wyndie927* Cali: LisaR from Sharfan &amp; Mosley, P.C., never responded to you about the "veryl little or no cost" to us as the participants did she? No Wyndie, she did not. So I am going to just disregard her message. Sorry about that. I did not hear a word.


----------



## rowantree

Wyndie! I thought my hairdresser made a mistake when she told me my hair was bent! It is bent AND broken. I am assuming that the rest that is just bent right now will break off eventually &amp; join the "spike group" at the top (and back) of my head. My hair broke off at the temple, and like you, I overdosed on that oil that was in the kit. I am wondering if this has happened to anyone else: I had a lot of my hair cut off, but since my hair is damaged from root to end, my hair still looks the same. Still frizzed, still feels crunchy &amp; gross at the ends. I am conditioning like mad &amp; refuse to use the hair dryer, even though the hairdresser told me that my hair had elasticity &amp; it would be ok to use the dryer. If this has happened or is happening to anyone else, what are you doing? I don't want to get a buzz cut, but is that my only option or am I looking at having to wear a baseball cap constantly (and I know a hat is NOT good on the scalp)? And here's the downer for the day - it appears that other companies are trying to get in on the straightening craze. Check out http://www.xenna.com/product_curlaway.html At least with their before &amp; after pictures, you can definitely see for yourself you would NOT want to use this product. I hope everyone here has a good day today!


----------



## Californian

Hi Rowantree,

I am waiting for a judge to get back to me on the EasyStraight case. I think it will take a few days. I asked him about whether you guys should join the class action suit or settle in private, etc.... and I will post or email the results. I will probably email them....

Anyway, I checked out the before and after pics you posted and I must say that some of them look bad while others look good. However.. this is supposed to represent the best of the best straightening jobs! Eeek gads.

Straightening jobs that do not look good:

Before/After







damage!







dry and not healthy looking




No COmment!







almost...







hello?

_"NEW Curlaway Curl Relaxer straightens hair and leaves it soft and bouncy without damaging hair with high alkaline ingredients. "_

I will let the other girls answer your hair cut question. I only know what I would do, but since I am not an E.S. user, I think their opinions will matter more to you.


----------



## Californian

*



Dear Harely, Rowantree, and Wyndie, please PM me and give me your emails. I would like to email you professional advice on this case from my father in law who is a judge and was a lawyer.*

*I do not wish to post this info on the board. You may pass it along to whomever you think it is safe to pass it on to. Thanks guys! I promise that this is top, professional advice. I will give you his name if you wish to look it up.*

*Sincerely,*

*Cali*



> Originally Posted by *lovemyhair* Most of what is written is great about him --
> After Easystraight' date=' My hair is still straight and strong. It's wonderful and I tell everyone about it![/QUOTE']
> 
> *Sure hope ya don't end up with a bunch of people ticked off at'cha, cause I can guarantee that not "everyone" is going to end up feeling that easystraight is so wonderful, also just because 4 positive post about his salon show up on one board, does not mean that most of what is written about Mr. Munoz is positive, I've heard of more than one unhappy customer.*


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *LaurenDB* Did you use EasyStraight the right way? Because I just used it about a week ago and my hair is not wrecked at all... it is actually better than I had imagined it would be. There was no damage to my hair whatsoever. *Yes Lauren, all of the women that I know who have had their hair damaged followed the directions, me included, I actually had someone at the easystraight 1-800 number tell me that she didn't think I left it in long enough because even though my hair was fried I still had curl, had I left it in for longer I probably would have a crew cut now, has it is I had 3 inches cut off right away after using easystraight (over 3 months ago) and just went and had the rest of my hair cut off 2 weeks ago because even though I have used about every hair conditioner you can think of, my hair was just too damaged and I could not deal with trying to figure out what to do with it every day. I know now that the company inserts a little green card in the box about using the oil, when I purchased my box there was no card. I am glad that your hair came out OK, if I had it all to do over knowing what I know now about the product and the makers I would avoid easystraight like the plague.*


----------



## rowantree

I think we have all made it pretty obvious that we followed the directions perfectly when we used EasyStraight (read the posts!). And I think it's been made pretty obvious that EasyStraight has changed their packaging and perhaps even the formulation of their product. Before that, women who had Haime Munoz himself apply EasyStraight at his salon ended up with fried, damaged hair. Did he apply it correctly? Lauren, I am extremely happy that EasyStraight worked for you. For the rest of us here, who used it months ago, it didn't.


----------



## Rouge047

Yes Lauren if you go back and read the post (all 200+ of them) you will know that we followed directions. We are glad that it worked for you and some of the others - we don't slight any of you for having good luck with this product, but the fact that it ruined our hair does however exist. Why it worked for some and not others we do not understand either, however we would like for the company to stand up and say hey we have a problem here and we need to see that it gets fixed. Any company that sees that their product is ruining the hair of so many needs to have the



's to stand up and admit that something is terribly wrong and see that those damaged are compensated accordingly. Easystraight STOP blaming US for this damaging our hair - after all it was YOUR product that we applied to our hair with disastrous results.


----------



## rowantree

To avoid conflict, maybe we should have two separate EasyStraight forums. One for the victims and one for those who the product worked for. There's a couple EasyStraight threads going right now &amp; it's getting confusing. I think if the ones who are singing the praises could please stay in their own forum &amp; the victims could stay in their own forum, it might be best. Especially since *some* of the ones singing the praises sound right out of the Stepford Wives movie.

Just a thought! Cause I know if I have to read "did you apply it correctly" one more time I am going to go from this



to this





P.S.! Watch 20/20 tonight. Here in the Chicagoland area, it's on ABC, Channel 7, at 9:00 p.m. I emailed them over a month ago requesting they do a story on hair straightening (particularly ES). They told me they don't do those types of stories &amp; now here they are, the pigs. Should be interesting though!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

I saw that, RowanTree, about 20/20 doing a piece on hair straightening. Maybe they've gotten an abundance of requests! I'll hopefully be watching!!!

We'll try to get the posts taken care of, in the Admin forum. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## rowantree

Thanks! And here's the link to the abc website which pretty much sums up the show. EasyStraight isn't mentioned in the article, who knows if it'll be mentioned on tv. It looks like they're just targeting thermal reconditioning. http://abcnews.go.com/sections/2020/..._040813-1.html


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* To avoid conflict, maybe we should have two separate EasyStraight forums. One for the victims and one for those who the product worked for. There's a couple EasyStraight threads going right now &amp; it's getting confusing. I think if the ones who are singing the praises could please stay in their own forum &amp; the victims could stay in their own forum, it might be best. Especially since *some* of the ones singing the praises sound right out of the Stepford Wives movie. 
Just a thought! Cause I know if I have to read "did you apply it correctly" one more time I am going to go from this



to this





P.S.! Watch 20/20 tonight. Here in the Chicagoland area, it's on ABC, Channel 7, at 9:00 p.m. I emailed them over a month ago requesting they do a story on hair straightening (particularly ES). They told me they don't do those types of stories &amp; now here they are, the pigs. Should be interesting though!

RIght on, Rowantree! I'll e there to watch it if I can find the time that it airs here. And btw, I think your post has excellent ideas and I am going to cut and paste it into the admin board. Thanks





Buncha fickle, tv oinkers!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *Californian* RIght on, Rowantree! I'll e there to watch it if I can find the time that it airs here. And btw, I think your post has excellent ideas and I am going to cut and paste it into the admin board. Thanks





Buncha fickle, tv oinkers!





&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width=440 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TD&gt;*20/20* &lt;SMALL&gt;
[*]*KEYT, Fri Aug 13 10:00pm PDT*

[*]&lt;/SMALL&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top&gt;[*]*â€¢*

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;

[*]*20/20*&lt;SMALL&gt; 

[*]*KEYT, Fri Aug 20 10:00pm PDT*&lt;/SMALL&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## Shoediva

Hi Rowantree, thanks for letting us know about 20/20. I'm going to try to get home in time to watch!! PS good suggestion


----------



## RuhRoh

Easystraight destroyed my hair too!


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *rowantree* To avoid conflict, maybe we should have two separate EasyStraight forums. One for the victims and one for those who the product worked for. There's a couple EasyStraight threads going right now &amp; it's getting confusing. I think if the ones who are singing the praises could please stay in their own forum &amp; the victims could stay in their own forum, it might be best. Especially since *some* of the ones singing the praises sound right out of the Stepford Wives movie. 
Just a thought! Cause I know if I have to read "did you apply it correctly" one more time I am going to go from this



to this





P.S.! Watch 20/20 tonight. Here in the Chicagoland area, it's on ABC, Channel 7, at 9:00 p.m. I emailed them over a month ago requesting they do a story on hair straightening (particularly ES). They told me they don't do those types of stories &amp; now here they are, the pigs. Should be interesting though!

*Darn it! I missed the 20/20 show. I'm in Florida so the only thing on my TV the last couple of days has been the news and weather. Did they by any chance mention Easystraight? I read the article on the ABC web site but it sounded more like they were doing a story on salon straightening/disasters, if so I can't believe they would miss the chance to investigate Easystraight, you know they have probably had women getting in touch with them about it, I know I had sent an email a while back to someone who I think may have posted on one of the boards, asking if anyone had a story to share with them about their experience with hair straightening, if I remember, the email address was for someone at ABC. *


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *Harleymom10860* *Darn it! I missed the 20/20 show. I'm in Florida so the only thing on my TV the last couple of days has been the news and weather. Did they by any chance mention Easystraight? I read the article on the ABC web site but it sounded more like they were doing a story on salon straightening/disasters, if so I can't believe they would miss the chance to investigate Easystraight, you know they have probably had women getting in touch with them about it, I know I had sent an email a while back to someone who I think may have posted on one of the boards, asking if anyone had a story to share with them about their experience with hair straightening, if I remember, the email address was for someone at ABC. *
Hi Harley,Although 20/20 did not feature Easy Straight, they talked about another OTC brand hair straightener called "Yoko" or something like that. They showed women with hair damage (breakage and bald patches). They mainly featured the Japanese Hair Straightening System (aka Thermal Reconditioning) that can cost about $800.00. They tested straightening products on three women with wavy hair and two of the women still had straight hair months later. One lady came back curly again.

Critics said that only about 10% of the women who use these products actually should and that anyone considering using these straightening products should get their hair analyzed by a pro first. They said it was a very damaging process (duh). A lady who is an expert in hair analysis showed microscopic slides of hair that had virtually exploded (broken off) after using straightening products. She says this is what hair looks like that has undergone this process. *The main message of the show was "buyer beware and get a professional to analyze your hair first!" *

It was only about a 15 minute segment (if that). I have it recorded on tape if you want to see it. I did not find it helpful unless a person had not yet had the process done and was considering it. Some of the hair damage they showed was worse than others, but none of the straightenign users were happy, that's for sure. The exception: The only two who were happy were 2/3 of the girls who guinea pigged the products. Although, I think they were especially chosen beforehand based on their hair textures and condition.

I bet you that EasyStraight was not mentioned due to concurrent legalities!


----------



## rowantree

Hey Cali, I think you'd be the one to know this - my belief is that the media can't touch the EasyStraight disaster until the class action lawsuit is filed. Then once it's filed, the media can report on it. What do you think? And how long does it take to file something like this anyway? Thanks!


----------



## jole

I wish I'd known about this forum before last week. I used Easy Straight on August 8 and it fried my hair. I've already spent over $100 in hair cuts, conditioning masks, special shampoos and conditioners, etc. I was worried about having to cut my hair again. Now my worries are mostly about saving my fried hair since it's falling in clumps every day for the last 4 days. I actually saved it and it looks like 10% of my hair has fallen. As a matter of fact, today I can see patches of scalp and the hairs closest to the root on top have turned sort of grey as if I have put baby powder on it. I guess my questions are 1) How long will it keep on falling? 2) Will it grow back or have I damaged the folicles? 3) Are there any products that will stop the falling and help repair the damaged hair? Thank you for any responses.


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *jole* I wish I'd known about this forum before last week. I used Easy Straight on August 8 and it fried my hair. I've already spent over $100 in hair cuts, conditioning masks, special shampoos and conditioners, etc. I was worried about having to cut my hair again. Now my worries are mostly about saving my fried hair since it's falling in clumps every day for the last 4 days. I actually saved it and it looks like 10% of my hair has fallen. As a matter of fact, today I can see patches of scalp and the hairs closest to the root on top have turned sort of grey as if I have put baby powder on it. I guess my questions are 1) How long will it keep on falling? 2) Will it grow back or have I damaged the folicles? 3) Are there any products that will stop the falling and help repair the damaged hair? Thank you for any responses. *Hi Jole, I am so sorry to hear that you have unfortunetly had your hair damaged by easystraight also, you are by far not the only one that this has happened too. I used easystraight on May 1st. and have been regretting it ever since, it fried my hair so badly that right afterwards I had to have 3 inches cut off, I then spent several weeks trying just about every hair conditioner and treatment out there, even a few home made ones, mayonnaise, olive oil, etc. With some of the products I could at least hide some of the damage but it was a time consuming task that I got tired of, every time I gently washed my hair I knew I was going to have to go through the whole routine again just to get my hair to look half way decent, I finally just got my hair cut short about 3 weeks ago, I hated to do it because before easystraight my hair was down to the middle of my back and I was hoping to keep it long, it will take me years to get my hair back to where it was before I used that garbage. I can recommend some of the products to you that helped me but the best advice is to be very gentle with your hair now, also if you look around on the board you will notice a thread for a Makeuptalk member named Smartstyle, she is a professional stylist and I'm sure she will be happy to help you out and give you some ideas on what to do. I'm glad you found the Makeuptalk board, I know everyone will welcome you like they did me right after my easystraight disaster began. Let me know if I can help you with anything or if you would like a list of the products that might help you.*


----------



## Californian

Dear Jole,

First off, welcome to the board. Secondly, you are NOT alone; there are women all over the U.S. in the same boat! I have been made aware of this EasyStraight fiasco for several months now and I can address some of your questions, although not all of them since I am not an expert. According to what I have learned, and the research I have done, here are my responses to your q's:

*2) Will it grow back or have I damaged the follicles?*

On the show 20/20 that aired just a few days ago, a hair analysis expert showed hair that had been straightened under a microscope. The hair that has broken off has virtually imploded (exploded from the inside out). Yes, this sounds awful, but before you freak out too badly, the damage is done where the hair breaks and not at the follicle. This leaves you a few options:

a) cut the hair above the broken ends

B) cut a few inches off of your hair, grow it out gradually and keep trimming monthly until you have finally caught up. Arduous process, yes.

Think of it this way, if you had done this to a part of your body, say your arm, it would not grow back! Fortunately, with your hair it will! You just need to give it tender loving care and use some of the products recommended by HarleyMom and others who've had this happen to their hair.

Read this:

_"__Each hair on your body grows from a hair follicle, a tiny, saclike hole in your skin. At the bottom of each follicle is a cluster of special cells that reproduce to make new hair cells. The new cells that are produced are added on at the root of the hair, causing the hair to grow longer. _

_The living tissue that makes your hair grow is hidden inside the hair follicle. The shaft, the part of a hair that you see, is made of cells that aren't living anymore. That's important to know when you are messing with straightening your hair. If you cut yourself, your skin can heal, since it's living tissue. If you damage your hair, it can't heal. You just have to do what little you can to repair the damage or cut the damaged hair off and wait for more hair to grow back."_

What this means is that the damage is to the hair itself and NOT to the follicle. The follicle is what holds the cells that cause hair to grow. *So yes, your hair will grow back as the follicle continues to produce new cells*!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Regarding *the time it takes to grow hair back*, it can depend on hormones and DNA, but here is a generalized chart:

Below is a brief table of hair growth rates defined for people of different age and by the region of the body where the growth rate analysis was made (after Myers 1951). Typically, females will have slightly faster growing scalp hair than males of the same age but slower growing hair elsewhere such as on the leg. &lt;TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="95%" align=center border=1&gt;&lt;!-- Table 01 Row 01 --&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;Age category&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;Daily growth rate for scalp hair (mm)&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;Daily growth rate for eyebrow hair (mm)&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;Daily growth rate for thigh hair (mm)&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;!-- Table 01 Row 02 --&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;Pre puberty&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;0.41&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;0.14&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;0.13&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;!-- Table 01 Row 03 --&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;Adolescent/young adult&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;0.30&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;0.14&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;0.16&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;!-- Table 01 Row 04 --&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;Mature adult&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;0.34&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;0.16&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;0.25&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;!-- Table 01 Row 05 --&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;Retirement age&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;0.32&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;0.16&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;0.19&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

What this means is that the maximum growth rate for hair is about 6 inches (15 cm) per year. If you have short hair and are thinking, "It sure would be nice if I had hair down to my waist," then you are going to have about a four-year wait.

Lastly, here is an excellent link to hair info that will give you all kinds of handy tips on how to pamper your hair and grow it out again.

http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip214.htm I really like this site.

I hope that I may have helped a bit. SmartStyle will address your questions shortly I'm sure.

Take care,

Cali


----------



## Laura

Great info Cali..


----------



## SmartStyle437

Originally Posted by *jole* I wish I'd known about this forum before last week. I used Easy Straight on August 8 and it fried my hair. I've already spent over $100 in hair cuts, conditioning masks, special shampoos and conditioners, etc. I was worried about having to cut my hair again. Now my worries are mostly about saving my fried hair since it's falling in clumps every day for the last 4 days. I actually saved it and it looks like 10% of my hair has fallen. As a matter of fact, today I can see patches of scalp and the hairs closest to the root on top have turned sort of grey as if I have put baby powder on it. I guess my questions are 1) How long will it keep on falling? 2) Will it grow back or have I damaged the folicles? 3) Are there any products that will stop the falling and help repair the damaged hair? Thank you for any responses. Okay I had to get the brain working for this one. First off I am soooooooooo sorry to hear that this has happened you. But to answer your questions Jole. How long will it keep falling out? All this depends on your hair and how damaged it is to begin with, by the way you say your hair is it might take some time for it to stop all together, but there are things that you can do to slow the process down. Oral Supplements for your hair, is a great start. Another pointer, no heat unless it is a have to. Let it dry on it own, if you have to use a flatiron or curling iron keep it on a LOW setting. Do not brush or comb your hair to much or to rough. Will it grow back and have you damaged the follicles? It will grow back by all means, not as fast as what you would like I am sure of. But it will. Follicles normally are damaged when the hair is pulled out(not a common thing), if you have some type of scalp disorder or from burns(blisters from products such as colors, perms, relaxers ect) So I am sure your follicles are fine. What Products to use? There is nothing out there that can really repair damaged hair, it just masks the hair and protects it and keep it looking semi good, until you are able to get all the dead parts off. I would recommend ONLY Salon quality products. Joico is great, thier K-Pak(reconstructor) line works wonders on damaged hair. Nioxin(for thinning damaged hair) is great to, and it also has scalp stimulators to promote new hair growth. Both are very pricey but way worth the money. And both also have Human Kertin protiens in them. But if I where to choose between the two I would say Nioxin, seeing that your hair if falling out like it is. Now as far as styling products are concern, no matter if you use heat or not you need some type of product to protect your hair from everything(styling, sun, wind ect.) Redken makes one that is good(Anti-Snap) But i would stick with the Nioxin or Joico(K-Pak) lines. I sure hope this info helps, if there are any other questions I can answer for you, please feel free to ask. BTW Cali that was a great post.


----------



## Californian

*Just wanted to say thanks for your comments, Tiffany and Laura.



Also.. I am glad it's hard to ruin hair follicles... at least it's a lot harder to damage follicles than it is to damage hair. If that weren't the case, we'd all be bald. Phew.*



 &lt;-- Tiffany, Laura, and Cali in the MuT Hair Center

------------------------------------------------

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* Okay I had to get the brain working for this one.
First off I am soooooooooo sorry to hear that this has happened you.

But to answer your questions Jole.

How long will it keep falling out?

All this depends on your hair and how damaged it is to begin with, by the way you say your hair is it might take some time for it to stop all together, but there are things that you can do to slow the process down. Oral Supplements for your hair, is a great start. Another pointer, no heat unless it is a have to. Let it dry on it own, if you have to use a flatiron or curling iron keep it on a LOW setting. Do not brush or comb your hair to much or to rough. 

Will it grow back and have you damaged the follicles?

It will grow back by all means, not as fast as what you would like I am sure of. But it will. Follicles normally are damaged when the hair is pulled out(not a common thing), if you have some type of scalp disorder or from burns(blisters from products such as colors, perms, relaxers ect) So I am sure your follicles are fine.

What Products to use?

There is nothing out there that can really repair damaged hair, it just masks the hair and protects it and keep it looking semi good, until you are able to get all the dead parts off. I would recommend ONLY Salon quality products.

Joico is great, thier K-Pak(reconstructor) line works wonders on damaged hair. Nioxin(for thinning damaged hair) is great to, and it also has scalp stimulators to promote new hair growth. Both are very pricey but way worth the money. And both also have Human Kertin protiens in them. But if I where to choose between the two I would say Nioxin, seeing that your hair if falling out like it is. Now as far as styling products are concern, no matter if you use heat or not you need some type of product to protect your hair from everything(styling, sun, wind ect.) Redken makes one that is good(Anti-Snap) But i would stick with the Nioxin or Joico(K-Pak) lines. 

I sure hope this info helps, if there are any other questions I can answer for you, please feel free to ask. BTW Cali that was a great post.


----------



## Rouge047

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* Okay I had to get the brain working for this one. First off I am soooooooooo sorry to hear that this has happened you. But to answer your questions Jole. How long will it keep falling out? All this depends on your hair and how damaged it is to begin with, by the way you say your hair is it might take some time for it to stop all together, but there are things that you can do to slow the process down. Oral Supplements for your hair, is a great start. Another pointer, no heat unless it is a have to. Let it dry on it own, if you have to use a flatiron or curling iron keep it on a LOW setting. Do not brush or comb your hair to much or to rough. Will it grow back and have you damaged the follicles? It will grow back by all means, not as fast as what you would like I am sure of. But it will. Follicles normally are damaged when the hair is pulled out(not a common thing), if you have some type of scalp disorder or from burns(blisters from products such as colors, perms, relaxers ect) So I am sure your follicles are fine. What Products to use? There is nothing out there that can really repair damaged hair, it just masks the hair and protects it and keep it looking semi good, until you are able to get all the dead parts off. I would recommend ONLY Salon quality products. Joico is great, thier K-Pak(reconstructor) line works wonders on damaged hair. Nioxin(for thinning damaged hair) is great to, and it also has scalp stimulators to promote n...ew hair growth. Both are very pricey but way worth the money. And both also have Human Kertin protiens in them. But if I where to choose between the two I would say Nioxin, seeing that your hair if falling out like it is. Now as far as styling products are concern, no matter if you use heat or not you need some type of product to protect your hair from everything(styling, sun, wind ect.) Redken makes one that is good(Anti-Snap) But i would stick with the Nioxin or Joico(K-Pak) lines. I sure hope this info helps, if there are any other questions I can answer for you, please feel free to ask. BTW Cali that was a great post. SmartStyle thanks for the great info. When this first happened to me &amp; I called the ES Customer Service and told her that I was using Nioxin - She told me to stop! That it was full of alcohol and I shouldn't use it. I think the ES people are really out to get us! I knew that it had the scalp stimulator's in it and it really feels good on the scalp, especially right after it happened. It is good to know that I can still use it. I have also been using the Redken Anti-Snap. Thanks!


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *Rouge047* SmartStyle thanks for the great info. When this first happened to me &amp; I called the ES Customer Service and told her that I was using Nioxin - She told me to stop! That it was full of alcohol and I shouldn't use it.* I think the ES people are really out to get us!* I knew that it had the scalp stimulator's in it and it really feels good on the scalp, especially right after it happened. It is good to know that I can still use it. I have also been using the Redken Anti-Snap. Thanks! *I still can't get over them telling me that I didn't leave the easystraight on long enough because even though my hair was fried and looked like straw it still had curl. Hell, if I had left it on any longer it maybe would have been "straight" frizz, a lot of good that would have done me especially when even more of it would have been on my bathroom floor.*


----------



## rowantree

Thanks SmartStyle about the tip on Nioxin &amp; the Redken Anti-Snap. I've been using a lot of stuff but nothing seems to be working. If I coat my hair with olive oil, it does smooth down &amp; has some shine to it and that seems to be the only thing that makes it smoother. Today is a downer day, the stubble at the top of my head has grown and now I have an Alfalfa hairdo. Not to mention the handfuls of hair that come out each day. I have really thick hair, so imagine what I'd look like if I would have had thin hair to start with. ES President told me the same thing, that she thought I hadn't left it in long enough since my hair has tiny crimps. Just depressed today, my hair is about chin length, keeps falling out, keeps breaking off and I know a buzz cut would get it all done &amp; over with but I look horrible with short hair so I don't know what to do. I am really depressed today, don't usually say this kind of stuff but I really hate those people at EasyStraight!


----------



## Rouge047

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Thanks SmartStyle about the tip on Nioxin &amp; the Redken Anti-Snap. I've been using a lot of stuff but nothing seems to be working. If I coat my hair with olive oil, it does smooth down &amp; has some shine to it and that seems to be the only thing that makes it smoother. Today is a downer day, the stubble at the top of my head has grown and now I have an Alfalfa hairdo. Not to mention the handfuls of hair that come out each day. I have really thick hair, so imagine what I'd look like if I would have had thin hair to start with. ES President told me the same thing, that she thought I hadn't left it in long enough since my hair has tiny crimps. Just depressed today, my hair is about chin length, keeps falling out, keeps breaking off and I know a buzz cut would get it all done &amp; over with but I look horrible with short hair so I don't know what to do. I am really depressed today, don't usually say this kind of stuff but I really hate those people at EasyStraight! Rowantree I feel your frustration. My spikes are about 1 1/4 or so long now and are just peeking up through what little is left like they are saying "what the heck did you do to us?" I guess the good thing is that they are growing back. The worst thing is that my hair too continues to break off. I hate the thought of washing my hair knowing that each time I go to comb it there are gobs of hair in the comb on the floor, in the sink, on me, ..........




so I'm right there with ya gurl! Like you I have a lot (did have) hair. Had I not, I hate to think what I would look like. My question is........... are my "spikes" going to grow quick enough to make up for what is falling out.?? As it is today........ahhhh I don't think so



.


----------



## rowantree

Thanks, Rouge. You wouldn't believe the amount of hair left in the shower, then like you said, when you come it out. Just running my fingers through leaves me with gobs. Those spikes aren't going to grow fast enough and they're going to make us miserable until they get long enough to smooth down. I really get mad when I look at all the different lengths of hair at the ends. I did get it cut but only 2 days later it looked like I'd never had a thing done, it was back to being a mess. I'm off to email the law firm, I never did have much patience!


----------



## rowantree

I would love to consolidate all of the message boards that are online and find out a total number of women who have had their hair damaged by using EasyStraight. I know this isn't possible. I think once the class action lawsuit is settled &amp; over with, we'll get a number of the women who filed, but how many women won't file?

At www.beautynewsnyc.com, a search on EasyStraight produced this message:

Posted by Webmaster, July 8, 2004

RE: EasyStraight Straightening System

We here at BeautyNewsNYC.com have been flooded with emails complaining about the EasyStraight system. Since we have never tried it, we must bow to what our readers tell us and will not recommend this product.

My only suggestion to you at this time is to call a few salons and ask if they use the OPTIMUM system or have one that's compatible to it.

Interesting! They won't even let their readers discuss it! At least here at MakeupTalk, we can complain away!


----------



## Geek

You can post away! We are unbiased here at MuT









Originally Posted by *rowantree* 

I would love to consolidate all of the message boards that are online and find out a total number of women who have had their hair damaged by using EasyStraight. I know this isn't possible. I think once the class action lawsuit is settled &amp; over with, we'll get a number of the women who filed, but how many women won't file?
At www.beautynewsnyc.com, a search on EasyStraight produced this message:

Posted by Webmaster, July 8, 2004

RE: EasyStraight Straightening System

We here at BeautyNewsNYC.com have been flooded with emails complaining about the EasyStraight system. Since we have never tried it, we must bow to what our readers tell us and will not recommend this product.

My only suggestion to you at this time is to call a few salons and ask if they use the OPTIMUM system or have one that's compatible to it.

Interesting! They won't even let their readers discuss it! At least here at MakeupTalk, we can complain away!


----------



## rowantree

Thanks, Tony! Ya know we love it here!


----------



## Geek

That is, of course, if ES doesn't kick down 2 million dollars to MuT, then we might become biased



LOL.

But if that happens, we will split it up evenly amongst all you ES problem girls. Hahahah!





Originally Posted by *rowantree* 

Thanks, Tony! Ya know we love it here!


----------



## Laura

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* That is, of course, if ES doesn't kick down 2 million dollars to MuT, then we might become biased



LOL.
But if that happens, we will split it up evenly amongst all you ES problem girls. Hahahah!

LMAO, like these poor girls don't have enough problems!!!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Thanks, Rouge. You wouldn't believe the amount of hair left in the shower, then like you said, when you come it out. Just running my fingers through leaves me with gobs. Those spikes aren't going to grow fast enough and they're going to make us miserable until they get long enough to smooth down. I really get mad when I look at all the different lengths of hair at the ends. I did get it cut but only 2 days later it looked like I'd never had a thing done, it was back to being a mess. I'm off to email the law firm, I never did have much patience! I don't think there is anything I can say to fix this for you. All I can say is that I am so sorry and your feelings are PERFECTLY valid. Right now you are being forced to rely on your inner strength! In my life and battles with brittle diabetes, I have been so down like you are feeling right now. I would like to share some things that I do to help me when I am dealing with things that I cannot control that depress me such as you are experiencing right now:
- Call your mom or a good friend. If your mom is cool, it is so great to have her listen to you. Mom's love you so much! Second choice: a good and funny friend who listens well.

- Have a good cry until you get sick of it. Then blow your nose, put on your mascara and some gloss so that you stop looking like you were punched in the face. Next, go for a drive in the country while listening to some inspiring, upbeat music. Focus on all of the beatiful things around you ... leaves, sky, grass, animals, etc. Concentrate on something other than you.

- If you are at all religious, go to church. Listen to the message and focus on it. Pray for others while you are there. Something about being there just feels good.

- Do something for someone else (bake cookies, visit grandmas, offer to babysit, create a computer card for a relative, write letters, offer to take someone to the museum, etc.. etc..) The point is not to focus on you too much.

- Use your sorrow and depression as motivation. Let them motivate you to help someone else. Offer your support to anyone else in the same boat, use it to write congress, use it to form a local support group, use it to create something, channel it into something that will make you stronger than the depression.

Good things are like pebbles in the pond- the positive ripples keep going beyond where you can see! Same too with negative things, they last depending on how you deal with them. So choose the good stuff instead.

- Lastly, know, just KNOW that you are always beautiful! Always! You are a unique being who is more than her individual components. You are NOT your hair ... you are an intricate, smart, caring, and beautiful person- PERIOD. Put that in your bonnet and wear it everywhere!!!!! *Know it and be it*.

Sincerely,

Cali

P.S. I'll get back to you on the law question you asked


----------



## Rouge047

Originally Posted by *Californian* I don't think there is anything I can say to fix this for you. All I can say is that I am so sorry and your feelings are PERFECTLY. Right now you are being forced to rely on your inner strength! In my life and battles with brittle diabetes, I have been so down like you are feeling right now. I would like to share some things that I do to help me when I am dealing with things that I cannot control that depress me such as you are experiencing right now:
- Call your mom or a good friend. If your mom is cool, it is so great to have her listen to you. Mom's love you so much! Second choice: a good and funny friend who listens well.

- Have a good cry until you get sick of it. Then blow your nose, put on your mascara and some gloss so that you stop looking like you punched in the face. Next, go for a drive in the country while listening to some inspiring, upbeat music. Focus on all of the beatiful things around you ... leaves, sky, grass, animals, etc. Concentrate on something other than you.

- If you are at all religious, go to church. Listen to the message and focus on it. Pray for others while you are there. Something about being there just feels good.

- Do something for someone else (bake cookies, visit grandmas, offer to babysit, create a computer card for a relative, write letters, offer to take someone to the museum, etc.. etc..) The point is not to focus on you too much.

- Use your sorrow and depression as motivation. Let them motivate you to help someone else. Offer your support to anyone else in the same boat, use it to write congress, use it to form a local support group, use it to create something, channel it into something that will make you stronger than the depression.

Good things are like pebbles in the pond- the positive ripples keep going beyond where you can see! Same too with negative things, they last depending on how you deal with them. So choose the good stuff instead.

- Lastly, know, just KNOW that you are always beautiful! Always! You are a unique being who is more than her individual components. You are NOT your hair ... you are an intricate, smart, caring, and beautiful person- PERIOD. Put that in your bonnet and wear it everywhere!!!!! *Know it and be it*.

Sincerely,

Cali

P.S. I'll get back to you on the law question you asked










Cali - this is so sweet, just how did you get so smart!!




I especially liked your 3rd point. Since I have returned these past few years to my faith/church - my problems seem to be less of a burden. Even this ES burden, a few years ago I may have already hit rock bottom.

Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Shoediva

Cali you are wonderful!!!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Hey Cali, I think you'd be the one to know this - my belief is that the media can't touch the EasyStraight disaster until the class action lawsuit is filed. Then once it's filed, the media can report on it. What do you think? And how long does it take to file something like this anyway?
Thanks!

*-=-=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*
*Hi there, Rowantree... here's the answer I got:*

The media can report on the story. They just have to choose their words carefully as not to make any unproven negative statements. Personal experiences do NOT count as expert opinions (even when they are obvious). [in order to play it safe, I am sure the media doesn't want to chance incriminating itself]

*Once there has been expert testimony, it is much easier and more interesting for the media to report.* They like flashy headlines with other peoples words quoted. Sometimes they do human interest pieces and that's when they focus a little more on the personal experiences.






As for how long it takes to file a thing like this, it depends and varies greatly. That would be best answered by whomever is handling the case.







See you soon,

Calisaurus


----------



## Californian

Aw thanks to YOU!!! (and you too Shoes!)

The only good thing about hitting rock bottom is that there's nowhere to go but up! I am glad that you've discovered a way to find solace. That is strength. I think strength is a close relative to love. 

 






Cheers for now,

Cali

Originally Posted by *Rouge047* Cali - this is so sweet, just how did you get so smart!!




I especially liked your 3rd point. Since I have returned these past few years to my faith/church - my problems seem to be less of a burden. Even this ES burden, a few years ago I may have already hit rock bottom.

Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## rowantree

Thanks for the kind words &amp; advice, Cali!

And thanks for the info about the media!


----------



## HarleyMom

*Hope your feeling better Rowantree



. I saw the message on that NYC site too, I really would love to know how many women have had to go through what we have because of easystraight, how many women has this happened to that maybe don't have internet access? Just know that we are here for ya OK?*


----------



## rowantree

Thanks, Harleymom. You brought up a good point about women not having internet access. I colored my hair &amp; gave it a deep conditioning treatment. The dark color hides the damage better so yay on that end, on the other hand, it is really, really dark, so boo on that. I know it's not as dark as I think it is, but it's still pretty dark so when I look in the mirror I see a 40 yr old goth hag, roflmao. Right now it's taking everything in me to not start chopping my hair off myself!


----------



## rowantree

Originally Posted by *snafuish* Worse yet, there are people without phones at home. Now how do these ES people think that those w/o phones at home can call their 800 number?
The coloring really does help cover up the breakage a lot. Gives your hair more shine too. Rowantree, the color will fade a bit as the days go by. We are all our worse critic so it's probably not as dark as you think. Hang in there!

No internet and no phone? How do these people SURVIVE?? LOL
Thanks Snafuish!


----------



## Rouge047

Originally Posted by *snafuish* Worse yet, there are people without phones at home. Now how do these ES people think that those w/o phones at home can call their 800 number?
The coloring really does help cover up the breakage a lot. Gives your hair more shine too. Rowantree, the color will fade a bit as the days go by. We are all our worse critic so it's probably not as dark as you think. Hang in there!

I guess after all this I have been terrified to color my hair. I don't know if ES did this to anyone else's hair, but my hair was a lot lighter afterwards - like it took color (natural) out of my hair. Not only was it dry as straw but just about took on the color of straw too!



I was wondering, since my hair seems to be so porous after this fiasco would it take on too much color and then loose it more quickly?I know in the past when I have colored my hair (it's been a while - because it is so hard to find the correct red) that it does seem more shiny and healthy afterwards.


----------



## rowantree

I'd also like to add to the list of what we're going to do to Haime Munoz - after we put the EasyStraight on him, I want to color his hair - whatever is left, of course!





*Cali has added to this post as follows:*

Ok,

Lets start a List of things, hypothetical of course, that we're going to do to Haime Munoz. Copy this list and add to it ...

*List*

1. A free Easy Straight Treatment by professionals, Rowantree and Harley. Added bonus: a rainbow dye treatment for all hair on body.


----------



## rowantree

Complicated instructions? Maybe for some, but not for us. We followed them correctly. There is a message board for people who have had success with EasyStraight recently. We used ES in the past, before the instructions (and time left on hair) changed.


----------



## rowantree

Ok, I admit I'm not a very patient person, so I emailed the law firm to ask what was the status of the lawsuit &amp; here's their reply: We are working very hard on this case and are about to file suit. As more information has come in from additional women who contact us on this case, we have been refining the complaint against Easy Straight. We will contact you when the summons and complaint is actually filed. Also, we are in the process of creating a webpage which you will be able to visit to check on the progress and status of the case. Sincerely, Jesse Schwartz Shafran &amp; Mosley, P.C.


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Ok, I admit I'm not a very patient person, so I emailed the law firm to ask what was the status of the lawsuit &amp; here's their reply: We are working very hard on this case and are about to file suit. As more information has come in from additional women who contact us on this case, we have been refining the complaint against Easy Straight. We will contact you when the summons and complaint is actually filed. Also, we are in the process of creating a webpage which you will be able to visit to check on the progress and status of the case. Sincerely, Jesse Schwartz Shafran &amp; Mosley, P.C. *Thanks for the update Rowantree, I've been meaning to write the law firm myself but seems like every time I sit down on the computer lately I remember that there is something I need to get done or somewhere I need to be, my brain has just been going a million miles an hour lately. I was hoping they would find a way to keep us informed with whats going on so I hope they do get a web page started.*


----------



## Geek

Welcome to MakeupTalk Angels, We share your grief with Easystraight. As you can see by the size of this thread, so to many others

Anyhow, welcome to our little paradise!





Originally Posted by *AngelsFury* 

I just used Easystraight on my hair 3 weeks ago. For the first few days it was awesome, until I started losing my hair. The amount of hair loss increased within these 3 weeks. I mean massive hair loss. I have to clean my brush 3 times in one brushing and I have to sweep the floor after because of all the extra hair falling to the ground. I was planning on going to find a website about the problem. Today as I was brushing my hair, I noticed that the top of my head felt like it had a really short buzz cut. As I looked in the mirror better at the top and asked my husband to look, I'm goin bald now because my hair is all breaking off very close to my scalp. I also did not overprocess my hair and used a shorter amount of time as was instructed because I was always a lil nervous of perm chemicals and such, so this is DEFINATELY not due to over processing.I am extreemly upset about this and depressed as someone has mentioned about my hair. I have natural auburn hair that took me years to grow just past my waist line and now I'm going bald.

This is not a bad dye job or some dryness that can be fixed. The only thing I can think of doing for my hair so I don't have huge bald spots is to shave my head completely so that it looks like I meant to have my hair that way.

My honest oppinion... somehow we all need to get together somehow and pull a HUGE lawsuit on this company. They have to do testing on their products before they can sell it and I'm sure they came acrossed this problem and yet still chose to put it on the shelf and make profit off of making our lives completely miserable.

Please please, email me if you have any suggestions or comments or ideas for this problem. It is happening to WAY to many people. They shouldn't only remove it from the shelves, but they should compensate what we are all going thru.






Bye bye long hair


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Welcome to MUT AngelsFury.





I'm sorry you had to go through this, as well as everyone else who's posted here. It truly is a sad issue. I really hope ES will pay for all the damage and grief they've caused you all.


----------



## HarleyMom

*Hi Angel, I am so sorry that you have also had your hair damaged by easystraight, I found Makeuptalk.com last May after I used the garbage and it totally fried my hair, this site has helped me so much, the folks here are wonderful and they have allowed us to use this site has sort of a meet up place where we can come together and share our expierences with easystraight and any other information we may have to help others. Since then I have met a lot of other ladies who had the same terrible expierence with easystraight that I had. There is a law firm that is working on filing a class action and I have enclosed the information below. Feel free to email me if you have any questions, and I'm sure everyone here will try to be of help to you too in any way they can.*

ATTENTION ANY AND ALL USERS OF EASY STRAIGHT HAIR STRAIGHTENING SYSTEM:

You may be eligible to participate in a class action law suit against the maker of Easy Straight hair straightener.

This firm represents a client who used Easy Straight on her then healthy hair. She alleges that product severely damaged her hair.

We have information which leads us to believe that there are many, many other women who have had similar experiences with Easy Straight. Rest assured that your injuries are not without recourse. This firm is currently in the process of putting together a class action against Easy Straight and it's maker. In many situations, dangerously designed and manufactured products injure consumers, but due to the limited nature of their injuries these consumers do not find it economical or efficient to sue individually. A class action is a mechanism whereby a large number of injured parties may sue for common injuries and obtain a recovery for their injuries and loss, at very little or no up-front cost to the individuals.

If you have been damaged or injured as a result of the use of Easy Straight Hair Straightening System and are interested in participating in a class action lawsuit, please contact this firm, as listed below:

SHAFRAN &amp; MOSLEY, P.C.

350 Fifth Avenue, Suite 2310

Empire State Building

New York, New York 10018

Phone: (212) 631-7000

Fax



212) 239-6900

Or by email at [email protected]

We are looking to proceed with this lawsuit shortly, and the earlier that you contact this firm, the more likely the chances that we will be able to obtain a recovery on your behalf.

Thank you for your time and interest.

Very truly yours,

Shafran &amp; Mosley, P.C.


----------



## Californian

*The bad news is that your hair is damaged and that cannot be undone with a quick fix. The good news is that you have a spectacular face and beautiful, porceline skin- that's a good recipe for being able to wear any hairstyle, no matter how short. I am sorry that you feel so rotten. I can't blame any of you for being pissed off.



*

*The best rememdy for that anger is to get proactive about it like Harley and Rowantree. This way, Mr. Munoz will be accountable. He is especially liable if there are sores on some of the women who have followed directions ... and I know they're out there. I just read about one on this board today. Keep up your self-esteem if you can. You will need strength to do battle against Munoz, not against yourself!!*

* Haime --&gt;

&lt;--Snafuish*

* Sincerely,*

*Cali*

Originally Posted by *snafuish* AngelFury, sorry this has happened to you as well. It hasn't been an easy process but various hair forums have been my support. Yesterday was my 6 month anniversary of my EasyStraight nightmare. 
Your hair WILL grow back. I've got a little over 3 inches of new growth and over 40% of my hair broke off already. I'm not brave enough to cut it all off but I can't wait til the day that I can be free of this chemical damage.

If you look through this thread, you will find some very helpful tips and products to help prevent premature breakage in your hair. I probably would have lost more hair if I didn't search through the web for help.

It's gonna be a frustrating process but we're all here if you need to vent or have questions about anything.


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *AngelsFury* Thanks Cali! Yer too sweet



I have just emailed the lawyers yesterday about this so if I don't get a reply soon, I'm going to call them. I'm sure they're getting tons of emails. lol. And yea, I am also one who has sores all over the back of my scalp. It's real fun.

BTW... I miss California! I grew up there in San Diego and then Santa Cruz. Miss those beaches, now I live in Cow Town lol.

*Oh why, oh why, oh why did you move!! We've got cows here; you didn't need to move out of state to see cows. LOL.**tc*

*Cali*


----------



## Geek

I just wanted to take the time to WELCOME YOU to MakeupTalk from the admininstrators!









Originally Posted by *Laura* 

I looked at Easy Straight (ES) today at CVS, but didn't buy it because I hadn't done any research on it. I googled ES, and found this board. I have just spent close to 2 hours reading *ALL* of the post here and feel *SO VERY* bad for all of you who have had such horrible results from this product. I really hope that Harleymom, Rowen, Angels Fury, and all of you others get all that you deserve - a ton of money for your *very real* pain and suffering, and the chance to put this [email protected]#$%^&amp;* crap on what's his names hair!
Needless to say, I will *NOT* be buying this product. I think that I will continue to deal with my wavy/curly hair in the humid summers here in Savannah, and take the extra time to blow dry and iron it in the less humid times of the year if I really want it straight.

And I'd like to add as a *very* objective bystander that I think that all of the positive posts here aren't from real people who have used the product, but from people from ES - none of them sounded "real", and had too few posts here to be believable. That's just my humble opinion, but I'm entitled to it none the less!

I do wish you ladies the very best of luck with this thing, and again express my sympathy to you.

Laura


----------



## Shoediva

Hi Laura, welcome to MUT!!

We have lots in common. Sometime ago I too was about to use ES when I started doing some research I bumped into this board and the rest is history--my life will never be the same LOL

I just hope that these poor girls who weren't as lucky as we were get some kind of compensation for their pain and suffering!

Thanks for your post and looking forward to getting to know you!





Originally Posted by *Laura* I looked at Easy Straight (ES) today at CVS, but didn't buy it because I hadn't done any research on it. I googled ES, and found this board. I have just spent close to 2 hours reading *ALL* of the post here and feel *SO VERY* bad for all of you who have had such horrible results from this product. I really hope that Harleymom, Rowen, Angels Fury, and all of you others get all that you deserve - a ton of money for your *very real* pain and suffering, and the chance to put this [email protected]#$%^&amp;* crap on what's his names hair!
Needless to say, I will *NOT* be buying this product. I think that I will continue to deal with my wavy/curly hair in the humid summers here in Savannah, and take the extra time to blow dry and iron it in the less humid times of the year if I really want it straight.

And I'd like to add as a *very* objective bystander that I think that all of the positive posts here aren't from real people who have used the product, but from people from ES - none of them sounded "real", and had too few posts here to be believable. That's just my humble opinion, but I'm entitled to it none the less!

I do wish you ladies the very best of luck with this thing, and again express my sympathy to you.

Laura


----------



## Californian

*Nice note Laura. I'm impressed. And it helps to remember that most of us are on the same side by virtue of simply wanting justice for those who've had negative experiences.*

*We at MuT have nothing against honesty so we like to hear both sides of the story. Unfortunately, we've had some questionable things happen that we have not discussed on the boards regarding sketchy posts. No one that I've spoken to mentioned Pixel as being one of the people in question. *

*Now that all is straightened out, I hope we can move on. Your post is very polite and I am thankful to you for handling yourself articulately and respectfully. Thanks again. *

*All of us will be sure to watch what we say here since emotions are high and many people are incredibly hurt and angry. We are particularly sensitive to those who've been hurt and welcome honest communication/support between members.*

*To all EasyStraight Board Contributors:*

*Any personal attacks or derogatory comments on a person's character, from this point on, will be erased. Negative comments are NOT a problem, however negative comments on a person's character are. This will help MuT to continue being a supportive and fun place to hang out. We appreciate our users!*






Originally Posted by *Laura* Pixel,
When I wrote my post, I had been up (and reading these posts) for about two hours after only getting about three hours of sleep (had insomnia last night). I had no knowledge or opinion of Easy Straight when I started reading the posts, making me (in *my* opinion) unbiased and objective. The positive posts that I *remembered *reading (the very short, one paragraph ones) do seem fake to me. When I read your post, I'll be honest - I did feel attacked, and initially thought that just proved my assumption. But I thought that I needed to be fair about this, so I checked out your posting info. Seeing only 6 posts, I thought - yeah - I was right about this. But still wanting to 100% fair about this, I went on to read all of your posts on this BBS. Upon doing so, and in reading your initial post (which was quite lengthy - certainly not just a little one paragraph post), I did remember that you had had good results with the product, *were not* accusatory in assuming that others got bad results because they had done something wrong, and *had *expressed sympathy for the horrible results others had gotten from this product.

For that, I do apologize - I should *not* have lumped your statement in with the rest of (again, this is *my* opinion) the mindless positive drivel about Easy Straight posted here. What I *should* have said, and *am* correcting at this point in time is that "the very short positive ES posts here from people are not believeable to me, nor are they apparently to most of the other people reading this thread."

In short, I believe that you had good results from this product, but feel very badly for those who did not achieve the same. I still do believe that a lot, if not all (there, I totally covered my butt on that one!) of the other positive posts are total fakes. Why don't you try to be 100% fair about this and compare your posts to the mindless positive drivel posts that I'm referring to - they won't be hard to spot, and you know it. And when, and if, you do compare the two, you'll see what I'm talking about. And if you don't, that's okay, because *I *respect *your* right to an opinion that may differ from *mine. *

I hope that my post does not sound harsh or angry to you because it is certainly not intended in that manner. I'm just sharing my thoughts and opinions about a topic that I had an interest in, which is, I believe, the whole purpose of a BBS in the first place.

Tony &amp; Shoediva (love that name!



),

Thank you for the warm welcome! I may have accidentally found this sight, but I've found it none the less, and will be sure to check the whole site out for lots of great info! Thanks for all that you to keep this great and very informative site up and running!

Laura


----------



## Geek

Well hello and Welcome to MakeupTalk from the webmaster/lead programmer/administrator or here. We see you didn't stay long. We hoped you would. Hmm. Anyhow, we have read your post and would like to offer a professional rebuttal/response.

First of all. We wanted to address the issue of posting your email addresses inside your first post. Others have been warned heavily for this as it can be misconstrued as spam or shilling. Kindly refer to our Terms here regarding this sort of info.

OK, onto your post. Lets dissect this:





Quote:


as the post and some it's successors, contained false information. 


We have reveiwed this over and over and found it to have many many opinions. We allow opinions here. Opinions on MakeupTalk are not considered *False* information. Seems as if your site and MakeupTalk are different in nature.





Quote:


We are not sponsored or endorsed by any company whose product(s) we review. 


MakeupTalk isn't either. MakeupTalk.com is financially fully backed by an online corporation with many years of experience and is not biased in any way. Our users are #1. If users have some opinions about products, this is where they can come to discuss, debate, chat etc. about these mentioned products. This is a great way for people to understand the postives and struggles about certain products so that the reader can form thier own opinion.









Quote:


Therefore, we can give an objective and bias-free review of all of the products that are featured on our site. 


As MakeupTalk is still growing, we can assure you that our proprietary software can detect MOST false reviews. But better at detecting BIASED reviews and better than any software, are our moderators. They review all posts and reviews and carefully scour them for untruths. These girls are professional at this sort of thing. These are immediately discussed amongst themselves in a private forum and a decision is made.









Quote:


As to the issue of Easy Straight. We received several comments from our readers attesting to the very poor results of this product. Due to these comments, we are hesistant to recommend this product and have advised those who have tried it or asked about it to consult their hairdresser and get their professional opinion. However, at the same time, we also feel it is unfair to post anything that might be construed as slanderous to the Easy Straight system. 


We love our user's opinions, this is what makes our board so fun and exciting. Sounds like your site and MakeupTalk are not the same sort of sites. Again, like I said, I think that we are different sites if you do not allow venting on products. 









Quote:


As to the phrase, " 







Quote:


Interesting! They won't even let their readers discuss it! At least here at MakeupTalk, we can complain away!", we welcome all comments and feedback on the contents of our site and offer user feedback via our Ask The Experts section via the "Add Answer" link within that section. Readers can also always contact us at *(((SPAMINATOR EDITED)))* if they have any questions or concerns. In no way have we, or shall we, disallow discussion of any product, whether pro or con. Additionally, we are not here just to provide an outlet for people to vent anger at certain products or companies. We leave banter to the chat boards and try to focus on our purpose, which is fair and educational reviews. 



*Pretty Much shilling. As we are postive that your website is as professional as MakeupTalk, we do offer advertising if you would like to advertise yoursite on MakeupTalk. Contact us here for more info*
*In closing, Yes, ES seems to have caused some serious issues. Users have come here to talk about their struggles with the product and are still free to do so. We have not been contacted by ES. These users here have formed opinions on the product and opinions should not be taken away from anyone. You are welcome to visit here, but to visit just to promote what happens on your website is not allowed as we would not do this on your site.*

*Thanks again and take care*

The BeautyNewsNYC.com Team

http://www.beautynewsnyc.com/


----------



## Geek

Wanted to welcome you Gracie to MakeupTalk!





Originally Posted by *gracie* 

Yes I agree, you need to make sure that you read the directions carefully cause I use Easystraight and nothing has ever worked better for my hair and my best friend also used it and it wasnt working for her hair so I told her to let me do it and it worked! You just have to make sure to use this product right and the outcome is well worth it!


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *gracie* Yes I agree, you need to make sure that you read the directions carefully cause I use Easystraight and nothing has ever worked better for my hair and my best friend also used it and it wasnt working for her hair so I told her to let me do it and it worked! You just have to make sure to use this product right and the outcome is well worth it! *Just curious, your friend used easystraight and it didn't work for her, so you did it for her and it worked? I am just having a hard time believing that someone actually put this product on their hair more than once in a short period of time without doing damage. I used easystraight, followed the directions carefully, I used the product right, and the outcome was a disaster, unfortunetly the same has happened to a lot of other women too. I guess maybe you and your friend are just lucky.*


----------



## Rouge047

What is it going to take to make people understand we did use the product correctly..........hello??? ........... sorry...I'll say no more.........


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *Rouge047* What is it going to take to make people understand we did use the product correctly..........hello??? ........... sorry...I'll say no more......... *




**Hi Rouge047, sometimes it takes repetition, redundancy, persistence, patience and a good bowl of popcorn and a movie until people get it. If a cat can learn to go in the cat box, then people can learn to not automatically blame the victim. *

*Sincerely and With Sympathy,*

*Cali*


----------



## Geek

Welcome to MakeupTalk! Wow, that is a nice story about the LOCKS OF LOVE. When you have some write the story up in our General Chit Chat forum telling us all the details. We are interested in your compassion!









Originally Posted by *121464qt* 

Hi, all
I am new to this site.

I too am an EasyStraight fiasco. I have been sporting a bald spot the size of a small orange just above my left temple. My hair that hung past the middle of my back is now about 2 inches long all over my head. I have had 4 haircuts since July 1, one given by Haime Munoz himself.

I had grown my hair really long to donate to "locks of love" to honor my three girlfriends who have been diagnosed with breast cancer this year...that's another story...

I will post more later. I have worked all night and I am off to bed.

tm


----------



## Shoediva

Hi 121464qt, 



Welcome to MUT!! I'm sorry to hear that you too have had a bad experience with EasyStraight. As you read the boards you will see that you are not alone. I hope we can serve as a support system for you.

Curious, did Haime cut your hair after you used ES?

It's wonderful how you donated your hair to locks of love, your friends are very lucky to have you!!

Originally Posted by *121464qt* Hi, all
I am new to this site.

I too am an EasyStraight fiasco. I have been sporting a bald spot the size of a small orange just above my left temple. My hair that hung past the middle of my back is now about 2 inches long all over my head. I have had 4 haircuts since July 1, one given by Haime Munoz himself.

I had grown my hair really long to donate to "locks of love" to honor my three girlfriends who have been diagnosed with breast cancer this year...that's another story...

I will post more later. I have worked all night and I am off to bed.

tm


----------



## Haloinrverse

hello! welcome to MuT!





im sorry to hear about your experience with easy straight.



i think its wonderful that you donated your hair to locks of love. im working on growing mine out to donate.


----------



## Laura

Originally Posted by *121464qt* Hi, all
I am new to this site.

I too am an EasyStraight fiasco. I have been sporting a bald spot the size of a small orange just above my left temple. My hair that hung past the middle of my back is now about 2 inches long all over my head. I have had 4 haircuts since July 1, one given by Haime Munoz himself.

I had grown my hair really long to donate to "locks of love" to honor my three girlfriends who have been diagnosed with breast cancer this year...that's another story...

I will post more later. I have worked all night and I am off to bed.

tm

Hiya, i just wanted to pop in and welcome you to MuT! I'm laura from Ireland as you probably already guessed from my avatar &amp; username!!! I'm one of the hair care board moderator's, along with smartstyle (but she's the pro!!).. I look forward to chatting with you


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *121464qt* Hi all,
Thanks for your warm welcome....

The unfortunate thing about the loss of my hair is that once ES damaged my hair it was not usable by Locks of Love. The damage was too significant. My goal had been to grow it long enough for 2 donations. I was very close. After the ES fiasco, my hairdresser cut about 16 inches of hair.

Yes, Haime did cut my hair. He was very apologetic. He said I had not followed the instructions and mis-diagnosed my hair and that is the error that most of us make. Easy for him to say....he is not bald.

Hugs to all,

tm

*Hi Tm,**When I read your post, my heart hurt a bit. Sometimes life can be so disappointing and I relate, very well, to your wanting to help someone and not being able to for reasons that are beyond your control.*

*Anyway, I believe that Haime Munoz is sincere in his defense, but it's not good enough because the fact remains: When one is clear in one's directions, disaster is a result that is few and far between. He needs to take, AT LEAST, partial responsibility in his labeling. Plainly put, he is liable.*

*I am so sad to hear about your dissappointment in not being able to give to locks of love. I am SURE that there is something else you can do for cancer victims and others.*

*Most Sincerely, 

 *

*Californian*


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Mis-diagnosed??? That is ridiculous! There should be something on the box, then, cautioning that only certain hair-types should use this. Or, have it be "prescription-only." Ha ha!!! Seriously - there are many people out there who apparently just want to straighten their hair, and they may unwittingly buy ES, thinking it's for everyone, since it's OTC. However, because they "misdiagnose" their hair will end up damaged. Haime needs to think, think, think, before he speaks!

Originally Posted by *121464qt* Yes, Haime did cut my hair. He was very apologetic. He said I had not followed the instructions and mis-diagnosed my hair and that is the error that most of us make. Easy for him to say....he is not bald. Hugs to all, tm


----------



## KittySkyfish

Welcome 121464qt! I am so sorry to know that you lost your hair to this product and also to learn that you have such unfortunate circumstances in your personal life. My closest friend has Lupus which really keeps us on our toes. She's 43 and has gone through more than I could ever imagine handling in my lifetime. What I really admire about her is her strength and ability to really _laugh_ in spite of it all. I call her my Blues Mobile (from the Blues Brothers, when their car completely fell apart at the end of the movie).

Do you still have that bald spot, or did it grow in? I hope the product didn't damage your scalp!

Take care and talk to you soon!

Skyfish

Originally Posted by *121464qt* Hi, all
I am new to this site.

I too am an EasyStraight fiasco. I have been sporting a bald spot the size of a small orange just above my left temple. My hair that hung past the middle of my back is now about 2 inches long all over my head. I have had 4 haircuts since July 1, one given by Haime Munoz himself.

I had grown my hair really long to donate to "locks of love" to honor my three girlfriends who have been diagnosed with breast cancer this year...that's another story...

I will post more later. I have worked all night and I am off to bed.

tm


----------



## rowantree

Sorry I haven't answered this sooner, I've been really busy, we just closed on a house. Anyways, the law firm makes you sign a paper that states they WILL charge you for miscellaneous fees and it will come out of whatever settlement you receive.


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Sorry I haven't answered this sooner, I've been really busy, we just closed on a house. Anyways, the law firm makes you sign a paper that states they WILL charge you for miscellaneous fees and it will come out of whatever settlement you receive.



*Hey Rowantree, 

 **What is their estimated settlement allocation per plaintiff? They have to have some kind of figure/idea on that. *

*Thanks for the info btw...*

*Cali*

*



*


----------



## rowantree

Hi, They don't have a standard allocation. They had told me it would be based on how many women participated in the claim. I know they do want 33 1/2 percent of whatever you do receive, PLUS the cost of phone calls, copying, etc. I can't remember now, but I believe the law clerk told me that the standard amount for NYC is $50. It'd be nice if they could get that suit filed &amp; the website up, wouldn't it? I realize they're busy with other cases but I'm a Taurus, not known for being very patient! ROFL!


----------



## Geek

Welcome to MakeupTalk!

From the Admininstrators





Originally Posted by *sweetheart_d* 

thank god i came here before i "easy" straightened.
i'm an artsy and careful girl and really thought i could pull off the application of this product. i was a little concerned that there was a sticker in the box that said "throw cap away" along with another green piece of paper with some other cautionary words. my boyfriend cautioned me against using it and my god, for once he was right!

instead i used some hot oil and frizz ease conditioner, put my hair in rollers and straightened with an iron. silky and beautiful. i'll stick with my manual beautification methods.

thank you thank you thank you

now...how do i get my money back?????


----------



## Kage_sCupotea

Welcome sweetheart_d! So glad your hair isn't a distaster area! We're glad you found us at MUT! Hope to see you around the boards!





Originally Posted by *sweetheart_d* thank god i came here before i "easy" straightened.
i'm an artsy and careful girl and really thought i could pull off the application of this product. i was a little concerned that there was a sticker in the box that said "throw cap away" along with another green piece of paper with some other cautionary words. my boyfriend cautioned me against using it and my god, for once he was right!

instead i used some hot oil and frizz ease conditioner, put my hair in rollers and straightened with an iron. silky and beautiful. i'll stick with my manual beautification methods.

thank you thank you thank you

now...how do i get my money back?????


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *Geve34* Hi all,
Have not been here in a while. I lost it and cut my hair off really short (about three inches all over) from what was way past my shoulders. Hubby wigged out



but it is slowly growing back in. My bald spot has stopped hurting and the hair is starting to grow back in, right now it is about 1/4 inch long. I really hope this lawsuit pays more than $50. I am out way more than that much like the rest of us here. Have a nice day!





Eve

Edited: some days I really can spell...

*Hi Geve, glad you are doing better. I ended up getting my hair cut off too, just to above my shoulders, sure wasn't easy to do but the damage from easystraight was getting to be too much to deal with, all the $$ I was spending on conditioners and treatments was just getting to be ridiculous, sometimes a product would help make it easier to deal with but it was too time consuming using all that stuff. It's growing back, I still have a bit of damage and hair that broke off at my scalp wants to stick straight up but at least it is easier to handle now. I know it's going to probably be at the very least 3 years before it looks like it did before easystraight so I just have to hang in there.*


----------



## NYAngel98

Hey Everyone,

Haven't been on in awhile... but I've missed you all!



Just wondering how everyone's hair is coming along? It's been about 3 months (give or take) since my ES disaster - I really haven't cut off much of the length... maybe about 3 inches or so... it's about 'bra strap' length now... I've just been keeping up with little trims on the tips to keep the split ends away, which seems to keep the length about the same, just a little healthier looking. I'm just curious as to how they can say that ES only "lasts 3 months" - you are changing the chemical &amp; physical composition of the ENTIRE length of your hair! It doesn't just magically change after a certain amount of time... or just fade away! It's been 3 months for me, and the ends of my hair are still stick straight, still have that crimpy frizz look if I let it dry on its own, and still is pretty much now what it was then. It looks shiny and healthier now (with blowdrying it with a round ceramic brush- so much for not having to blowdry your hair straight after using ES! lol) But the only part of my "Pre-ES" hair that I see is about from the root to about 4 inches down. Guess that's the new growth since I've used it. So pretty much I get waves just above my temples in the humidity, and everything from there down is still ES mess. I actually tried to scrunch-curl it the other day like I used to be able to ... just for laughs... lol the top 4 in. pretty much looked like the old me... but from there down... UGH!! It looked like a rats nest! lol looked like pin straight hair thats been in 100% humidity, slept on and coated with 10 lbs. of gel... so gross! So i guess that answered my question as to whether I'd be back to my normal self in the 3 months that ES said it would take. I miss my old hair so much now that I've been forced to dry it straight everyday for the last 3 months... I can't even leave it wet and just tie it back... b/c when it dries, the ends are frizz sticks, and looks horrible. The only way to get it smooth and shiny is with the brush &amp; dryer (and john frieda's 5 minute manager &amp; wind down cream) I miss just curling it in the days I only have 10 min. to get ready! lol Maybe by next summer I'll have that option again!?!? lol Oh well, I've rambled enough for one night... just wondering how your updates are coming along





I've uploaded a pic of my hair before ES (with the wavy/curls I'll probably never see again!



) and a pic that was taken on labor day at the wax museum in NYC - (Blow dried of course!) I'm new at posting pics, but if they come up you'll notice that I had to re-dye it dark to match my roots and cover the reddish mess that ES left me with!

I hope some of you will post pics of how your do's are coming along, especially if anyone is getting back to their normal hair and can give me some hope! lol

Take Care all!


----------



## NYAngel98

ps... that expression on my face in the recent pic is me debating whether or not to rip off Elvis' hair &amp; glue onto my own head! lol


----------



## KittySkyfish

Hi NYAngel98 - nice to see you again! You look great in both pics you posted. I love that look you're giving Elvis - LOL! I'm sure in time you'll see those curls again, but I know the wait is really frustrating. All I can say is thank God hair grows. Slow as it is, at least eventually your hair will be back to normal. I just would like it to be _tomorrow_ for you!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Hey Everyone,Haven't been on in awhile... but I've missed you all!




Just wondering how everyone's hair is coming along? It's been about 3 months (give or take) since my ES disaster - I really haven't cut off much of the length... maybe about 3 inches or so... it's about 'bra strap' length now... I've just been keeping up with little trims on the tips to keep the split ends away, which seems to keep the length about the same, just a little healthier looking. I'm just curious as to how they can say that ES only "lasts 3 months" - you are changing the chemical &amp; physical composition of the ENTIRE length of your hair! It doesn't just magically change after a certain amount of time... or just fade away! It's been 3 months for me, and the ends of my hair are still stick straight, still have that crimpy frizz look if I let it dry on its own, and still is pretty much now what it was then. It looks shiny and healthier now (with blowdrying it with a round ceramic brush- so much for not having to blowdry your hair straight after using ES! lol) But the only part of my "Pre-ES" hair that I see is about from the root to about 4 inches down. Guess that's the new growth since I've used it. So pretty much I get waves just above my temples in the humidity, and everything from there down is still ES mess. I actually tried to scrunch-curl it the other day like I used to be able to ... just for laughs... lol the top 4 in. pretty much looked like the old me... but from there down... UGH!! It looked like a rats nest! lol looked like pin straight hair thats been in 100% humidity, slept on and coated with 10 lbs. of gel... so gross! So i guess that answered my question as to whether I'd be back to my normal self in the 3 months that ES said it would take. I miss my old hair so much now that I've been forced to dry it straight everyday for the last 3 months... I can't even leave it wet and just tie it back... b/c when it dries, the ends are frizz sticks, and looks horrible. The only way to get it smooth and shiny is with the brush &amp; dryer (and john frieda's 5 minute manager &amp; wind down cream) I miss just curling it in the days I only have 10 min. to get ready! lol Maybe by next summer I'll have that option again!?!? lol Oh well, I've rambled enough for one night... just wondering how your updates are coming along





I've uploaded a pic of my hair before ES (with the wavy/curls I'll probably never see again!



) and a pic that was taken on labor day at the wax museum in NYC - (Blow dried of course!) I'm new at posting pics, but if they come up you'll notice that I had to re-dye it dark to match my roots and cover the reddish mess that ES left me with!

I hope some of you will post pics of how your do's are coming along, especially if anyone is getting back to their normal hair and can give me some hope! lol

Take Care all!





I can't see the damage! Go figure. I am not one of the people who used ES, but I must say that you made your hair look fantastic after all that you said it's been through. It's black and thick and shiny like model hair. WTF. LOL.. Seriously.. you are doing a SUPERB job! Wowie!! Very good looking NYA. And btw w/b nice to see you!


----------



## NYAngel98

Thanks and it's god to see you too!





actually my hair is like med. brown... looks REALLY dark in the pics though lol

but since I was a hairdresser, I've learned some tricks to fake nice hair! lol






Too bad it's only a quick fix! lol


----------



## NYAngel98

I mean "good" to see you too.. "its so god to be boofoo!" huh Cali? lol


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I mean "good" to see you too.. "its so god to be boofoo!" huh Cali? lol Hahahahahhahahahaha. LOL! You obviously donnot need a new boofoo. What the heck was I thinking that day... my fingernails are long, but that ridiculous! LOL!! Speaking of boofoo, is he treating you better? And do you use shine syrum, pomade, or what on your hair? I'm sold.


----------



## NYAngel98

yeah things are a lot better with "beaufoo" lol As far as the hair goes... I always use the john Freida "5 minute manager" spray (you spray it on wet hair... helps speed drying time and seals the hair to keep out frizz) I also like his "wind down" cream or Straightsexyhair's Power Straight Straightening balm. So I just use the spray and either of the 2 straighteners to keep the frizz at a minimum



(Then blow dry with my Vidal Sassoon Ionic Ceramic dryer &amp; a large ceramic round brush with plastic/nylon? bristles)


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Hey Everyone,Haven't been on in awhile... but I've missed you all!



Just wondering how everyone's hair is coming along? It's been about 3 months (give or take) since my ES disaster - I really haven't cut off much of the length... maybe about 3 inches or so... it's about 'bra strap' length now... I've just been keeping up with little trims on the tips to keep the split ends away, which seems to keep the length about the same, just a little healthier looking. I'm just curious as to how they can say that ES only "lasts 3 months" - you are changing the chemical &amp; physical composition of the ENTIRE length of your hair! It doesn't just magically change after a certain amount of time... or just fade away! It's been 3 months for me, and the ends of my hair are still stick straight, still have that crimpy frizz look if I let it dry on its own, and still is pretty much now what it was then. It looks shiny and healthier now (with blowdrying it with a round ceramic brush- so much for not having to blowdry your hair straight after using ES! lol) But the only part of my "Pre-ES" hair that I see is about from the root to about 4 inches down. Guess that's the new growth since I've used it. So pretty much I get waves just above my temples in the humidity, and everything from there down is still ES mess. I actually tried to scrunch-curl it the other day like I used to be able to ... just for laughs... lol the top 4 in. pretty much looked like the old me... but from there down... UGH!! It looked like a rats nest! lol looked like pin straight hair thats been in 100% humidity, slept on and coated with 10 lbs. of gel... so gross! So i guess that answered my question as to whether I'd be back to my normal self in the 3 months that ES said it would take. I miss my old hair so much now that I've been forced to dry it straight everyday for the last 3 months... I can't even leave it wet and just tie it back... b/c when it dries, the ends are frizz sticks, and looks horrible. The only way to get it smooth and shiny is with the brush &amp; dryer (and john frieda's 5 minute manager &amp; wind down cream) I miss just curling it in the days I only have 10 min. to get ready! lol Maybe by next summer I'll have that option again!?!? lol Oh well, I've rambled enough for one night... just wondering how your updates are coming along





I've uploaded a pic of my hair before ES (with the wavy/curls I'll probably never see again!



) and a pic that was taken on labor day at the wax museum in NYC - (Blow dried of course!) I'm new at posting pics, but if they come up you'll notice that I had to re-dye it dark to match my roots and cover the reddish mess that ES left me with!

I hope some of you will post pics of how your do's are coming along, especially if anyone is getting back to their normal hair and can give me some hope! lol

Take Care all!





*Hi Angel, Welcome back! Good to see you, literally I mean, you are so pretty and your hair looks great! I am glad that you are coming through the easystraight mess and doing OK. I got my hair cut off not too long ago, it fried my hair so bad that it pretty much became my only choice to start over, unless I wanted to keep forking over big bucks for all the stuff I needed to make it look half way normal. Anywho, I'm glad you came back to update us.*


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* yeah things are a lot better with "beaufoo" lol As far as the hair goes... I always use the john Freida "5 minute manager" spray (you spray it on wet hair... helps speed drying time and seals the hair to keep out frizz) I also like his "wind down" cream or Straightsexyhair's Power Straight Straightening balm. So I just use the spray and either of the 2 straighteners to keep the frizz at a minimum



(Then blow dry with my Vidal Sassoon Ionic Ceramic dryer &amp; a large ceramic round brush with plastic/nylon? bristles)



I'd like to try that John Freida stuff now. I think I will. You should do a commercial.Glad your beafoo is beacool now!




Cali

My SO has been misbehaving here and there, but mostly he's beafoo too.


----------



## NYAngel98

Maybe I should ask John Freida to be put me on his payroll? lol Thanks for the nice comments guys... (Hi Harley!) I dunno - I've been using the JF line before ES - and it worked well, so I figured I'd continue with a good thing!





Even the old stuff he has (Frizz-Ease Serum) is good - I have some of the "lite" formula... but with that you have to use VERY little - and only on the ends. Otherwise your hair will look somewhat greasy. You have to be sparing with the wind down cream also... but it is much less greasy than the serum. But I have somewhat oily hair (only by the scalp now thanks to ES lol) so I really dont' put anything near the roots except for the 5 min. manager spray. Being you only use a small amt. of his stuff, it lasts a long time, and it's relatively cheap. Try the spray &amp; the cream - see how it works for you. Use the spray all over (and underneath) and about a dime-to-nickle size of the cream... Start with a dime size, and if anything, use a little more if you need it. His stuff is nice because you only need one or 2 products to replace the millions of other things that we've been shelling out big $$ on.

Let me know if you try it cali


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Maybe I should ask John Freida to be put me on his payroll? lol Thanks for the nice comments guys... (Hi Harley!) I dunno - I've been using the JF line before ES - and it worked well, so I figured I'd continue with a good thing!




Even the old stuff he has (Frizz-Ease Serum) is good - I have some of the "lite" formula... but with that you have to use VERY little - and only on the ends. Otherwise your hair will look somewhat greasy. You have to be sparing with the wind down cream also... but it is much less greasy than the serum. But I have somewhat oily hair (only by the scalp now thanks to ES lol) so I really dont' put anything near the roots except for the 5 min. manager spray. Being you only use a small amt. of his stuff, it lasts a long time, and it's relatively cheap. Try the spray &amp; the cream - see how it works for you. Use the spray all over (and underneath) and about a dime-to-nickle size of the cream... Start with a dime size, and if anything, use a little more if you need it. His stuff is nice because you only need one or 2 products to replace the millions of other things that we've been shelling out big $$ on.

Let me know if you try it cali





Ok, my shopping list has- 5 minute manager J. Frreida

- wind down cream J. Freida

- milk

- Rolos

- Rice cakes

- Ibuprophen

on it. Cool. I'll let you know. It might be a while. Thanks for the tips. If you can make your hair look that good after E.S. then Joh Freida ought to be able to tame my flyaways!



Go John, go!


----------



## NYAngel98

For flyaways? I'm SURE it'll have that under control! If it can help ES hair, flyaways are no problem! lol You'll also probably like "Smooth &amp; Seal" by StraightSexyHair (sexy hair concepts) It's an aerosol mist that you spray on after your done drying and styling... then just brush your hair... it makes is shiny and smooth.


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* For flyaways? I'm SURE it'll have that under control! If it can help ES hair, flyaways are no problem! lol You'll also probably like "Smooth &amp; Seal" by StraightSexyHair (sexy hair concepts) It's an aerosol mist that you spray on after your done drying and styling... then just brush your hair... it makes is shiny and smooth.



*You need to be a hair board mod! I'm going shopping today. I'll see if I can get the J. Freida stuff. Money is tight so will hold off on the high end products and get the drugstore ones!**Tx*

*



Cali*


----------



## NYAngel98

Sounds good! You'll probably be just fine with the Freida stuff... the StraightSexy spray is like $12-$14 (around there) - they have that at Ulta and wherever they carry the other sexy hair concept stuff... I've just gotten mine there, so I'm not sure what other stores carry it. But the Frieda you can buy anywhere - and it's pretty decent stuff for the money.

Let me know how ya make out!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *suzes111*



Hey everyone, remember me... said I loved easy straight? Well its been a few months now and I do have to do I have run into some trouble. At first it was okay but as I went to redye my hair because the roots were coming in.. The first time I tried dying it the color didn't really take and I was left with basically the same color as before (I was dying it a different color then it was previously) So I waited a while and tried dying it again.. this time.. my roots ended up blonde for about 2 inches while the rest of my hair remained brown... So basically my roots are 4 shades lighter then my hair and have an orange/red tint to them. Not only that from the beginging I could not just get out of the shower and let it blow dry, I still had to straighten the entire thing and then flat iron it. But after about a month my hair started to get really dry and frizz out a lot. I had hoped easy straight would be a good fix for my hair but no way has it been. I just want me curly-- easy to do out of the shower- look back! So if anyone else is still out there who is thinking about it-- It will take a long time until you get your regular hair back. *Hi there, Suzes.**Thank you for your honesty and for taking the time to let others know about your experience. This is exactly the type of thing users need to know. Can you please review this product on our **Product Review Center **board? *

*People really need to be warned and informed.*

*Once again, we are sorry that so many people have been emotionally upset with the results of EasyStraight. *

*Sincerely,*

*Cali and MuT mods/ES users*


----------



## NYAngel98

Sorry to hear about that Suzes - what you got when you colored your hair the second time is what they call "hot roots"... which I've gotten before and can be quite a problem for us dark haired girls



Its because since the root area is virgin hair - and is close to the heat of your head... for some reason, it soaks up all the peroxide in the dye... the only way I got back to normal was to just use a dark brown again.... and this time, leave it on the roots only for about 30 min. so that the color pigment could all be absorbed. That seemed to work. Ask around, maybe you can get some more Ideas on what to do (unless you want to go ALL blonde, but i dont' think that your ES ends would like that too much!)


----------



## NYAngel98

Hey Cali! Did you try out the Freida stuff yet?


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Hey Cali! Did you try out the Freida stuff yet?



*Hi NY,**Good to see ya round and about. Yes... well no. Here's what happened.*

*I went to Longs Drugs where they now have a pretty good mixture of high to low end products. I wrote down the ones you suggested and they did not have the quick drying one. The other two you recommended were for course or curly hair. I have neither!! Sigh.. what's a curl ta do? But... I did buy their anti-frizz hairspray and it has great hold and works VERY Well. Check out my hair- I can't find anything coarse, thick or wavy about it! LOL!*

*



*


----------



## NYAngel98

You're hair is so straight and silky! You don't need a relaxing "anti-frizz" cream!



(but the cream comes in a 'lite' formula also, I believe)


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* You're hair is so straight and silky! You don't need a relaxing "anti-frizz" cream!



(but the cream comes in a 'lite' formula also, I believe) Well thanks ... BUT sometimes it gets this nasty little fly away thing going on. I like to use Tigi cream on it. Also... when it gets static-bound or dry looking, a teeny tiny bit of lotion does the trick to slap it back in place.
If you had my hair, you'd feel bald! LOL, it is fine. I miss it long though. Think I'll grow it back out. Right now I am going through a dorky bang stage where I am growing out my bangs and they are in the way and I look like little LouLou with them hairclipped back. Heh heh. Tell you what, it's like automatic birth control.

It's either Marci or Peppermint Patti ... but I think they can relate to having bang issues too.


----------



## NYAngel98

Little LuLu - You are too funny... LOL



Could be worse! Could be Darla! lol


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Little LuLu - You are too funny... LOL




Could be worse! Could be Darla! lol



*Hey! ~ like you sig! ~**Yeah Darla had serious bang issues, BUT, she was still so lovable. That just shows that even those of us with bad hair can hang with Spanky! (thank God my bangs are long now!)*


----------



## NYAngel98

happy to hear you had good results... but there a very few people on here who've had good results with this product.


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *suzes111* My hair was also double processed, and I think what really did me in was when i redyed my hair. It was dry before I dyed itb ut my roots were growing out and then once I dyed it again--I'm stuck with strawlike hair *Suze, have you had any improvement at all? I just started dyeing my roots again a couple of months ago but don't dare use it to refresh the color on the damaged hair I still have. I hope you find a good conditioner for your hair that will help, one that I liked was the L'oreal line of Natures Therapy that they carry at Sallys, the shampoo and deep conditioner really helped calm my hair down.*


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *daydreamer73766* I don't understand. I used this product and I loved it. Did not do a thing to my hair except straighten it and make it very soft and controllable. I have even used it twice. daydreamer73766



Hi Daydreamer,Welcome to MuT! This E.Straight thread is a loooooooooooong thread so maybe you did not read through it. IF you had, you'd see an acknowlegement that E.S. is definately a gamble. *It works for some, but for a VAST number of people, it has caused major hair damage.* Our point here is to caution users and to give support to those victims who are being blamed for their own hair damage by using a product that needs revamping if it is to remain on the market. You are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## NYAngel98

Well said Cali!


----------



## NYAngel98

I wish I could still wear mine curly! It seems like it will curl from the root until about the ears... but after that... it's VERY light waves and the last 3 inches of the ends are stick straight... won't scrunch at all !


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *Geve34* Hi there, Any new news or news period on the lawsuit? I am not known for my patience either and it is beginning to get tested! It has been more than long enough for an update or something from the law firm. Last time I posted I had cut my hair short, well I ended up cutting it even shorter, I was running my hands through it one Saturday morning and a huge clump broke off at the ES hair/new growth line. So I now have hair about 1/2 inch in back and about 1 1/2 inch in front with TONS of grey showing. VERY unhappy right now but at least it is all new growth now. ES is officially out of my hair, but the new growth is growing in weird, straight up and frizzy at the very end, will go get another trim in a few weeks and hopefully it will end the frizz in the front since I may still have a little ES hair there. I am afraid to get my highlights done or even try to cover my grey. I am just letting it show and will wait until it is longer and I know it is all out of my hair for sure. Will be glad to have hair again :-( Hope all is well with everyone, what a way to meet new people and make friends! Geesh! Evelyn &lt;!-- / message --&gt; *Hi Evelyn, welcome back! I have been wondering about this law firm also, in the last few weeks I have sent them a couple of emails and also called. I finally spoke to the law clerk who seems to be handling a lot of the Easystraight stuff, apparently there is really no new information to update us with, I know these things can take time but it would be nice if they could at least let us know something every once in a while. Also it was mentioned on the board a while back that the law firm was supposed to get a web site going, I asked about that and he told me that it should have been up a couple of weeks ago, they are having some problems with it I guess so he could not give me any idea on when that would be up and running, hopefully it will be soon. Don't feel alone in the "hair sticking up" department, I ended up getting my hair cut just above my shoulders a couple of months ago, the Easystraight damage was getting to be too much for me to handle, I still have some damage but will just continue with trims for now, I do however have this kind of mohawk thing going on at my part line, all the nubs that Easystraight left me with are growing out but for now they want to stick straight up. I wish I had never heard of that easystraight garbage.*


----------



## NYAngel98

Welcome to MakeupTalk, neveragain! Sorry to hear about your easystraight horror... but trust me... you ARE not alone! There are several of us on here who had problems with ES... Your hair is probably very damaged now, and breaking ofrf. Please read our other posts on here about some good conditioners - you definitly need to do that NOW!!!


----------



## Shoediva

Hi Neveragain! Welcome to MUT!! I'm sorry to hear that ES got yet another victim. I encourage you to read all the posts with some helpful advice and support on dealing with this. Wish you the best,

Originally Posted by *neveragain* Hi I am sitting here in Tulsa Oklahoma scratching my head(very lightly)wondering were I went wrong when I used easy straight on my hair 4 days ago and wondering when my hair will stop coming out. I have a burr underneath my hair and my hair is so thin now where it used to be thick and I am still loosing it. Will I be bald by the time this stops??? I wish I would have researched this before I used it. Now I am bumfuzzled at what to do, I am afraid to comb it because it comes out, I cant not comb it because it gets matted. I am lost in a land of falling hair and do not see light yet. HELP!!!


----------



## KittySkyfish

I can't believe that they tried to spin the situation by telling you that your hair condition is normal. What a bunch of poo! I'm so sorry that you had to experience the horror of ES - I wish this junk would be pulled off the market! There's not much I could tell you since I haven't been through what you are dealing with, but many of the other ES "survivors" have given great advice on post-traumatic hair care. Please keep in touch and let us know how you and your hair are holding up. We really care here.





Originally Posted by *neveragain* I hate to say that I take relief in knowing others have experienced this because I wish this on none but it does make me feel not alone. I contacted ES the day after I used the product and they said I am experiencing "normal" reactions to this product and sent me a karetin protien pack free in the mail which I used last night very reluctantly because they are the ones that sent it but for a lack of knowing what to do and needing to do something. Dont know if it helped because as I am sitting here reading I am combing my hair with a wide toothed comb and still hair coming out in droves.


----------



## rowantree

Hi and welcome to the group. I'm sorry that you've become a member. You'll now join the rest of us in spending hundreds of dollars on hair products. The only thing I can say is that it will get better as the months go by and while you're going through this, you can vent all you like here.





I'm not surprised that ES told you that your hair condition is "normal". They're deceitful and hopefully they will be stopped someday.

I lost a lot of hair too but thankfully didn't suffer the bald spots that many ES users did. I also have spikey pieces on my head from hair breaking off at the top (it also broke off at the ends but it's the alfalfa look that makes me angry). Condition, condition, condition. Some of the products seem to help, some don't. You'll have to find what works for you. Getting a trim or actual cut will help as well.

Good luck to you and if you need anything, we're here!






Kelly


----------



## HarleyMom

*Hi neveragain, I just wanted to welcome you to MUT also and let you know that you are definetly not alone. My nightmare with easystraight began back in May, before I used it my hair was down to the middle of my back, easystraight damaged my hair so bad that I have since had it cut to my shoulders. I can't believe that they told you that what happened to your hair is normal, but then again I guess I shouldn't be too suprised after the line of BS they have tried to feed all of us. You will find lots of information on MUT about conditioners and other products that will maybe help, most important though is there is a heck of a good support system here, being able to come here and talk to others has really helped me a lot. I guess the best advice I can give right now has far as your hair goes, be verrrrrry gentle with it, my stylist gave me a deep condition treatment the day after I used easystraight and cut 3 inches off, he told me to not even shampoo it for at least a week and also not to try and pull it back or pin it up, about all I did for a couple of weeks was deep condition and let it air dry. I promice you it will get better though, my hair is growing out and hopefully it won't be too long before I can go and get the last of the easystraight damage trimmed off. *


----------



## Rouge047

Okay ladies I bought some Aphogee at Sally's and am not sure whether to use it or not. Has anyone tried it? I know that it has been mentioned a couple of times on the board but the warnings I have heard that when it gets hard ..... could break your hair off??? Dang I don't need any more breaking off. Should I ask a professional to apply it or just try it myself or forget it? I guess after this horrid



experiece I am scared to try anything - especially color. My hair continues to break off and like you Harley I applied ES in May. My nubs are now about 2 inches long and always want to stick straight up - oh well I guess my halloween outfit will be cheap this year - I will just go as Alfalfa


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *Rouge047* Okay ladies I bought some Aphogee at Sally's and am not sure whether to use it or not. Has anyone tried it? I know that it has been mentioned a couple of times on the board but the warnings I have heard that when it gets hard ..... could break your hair off??? Dang I don't need any more breaking off. Should I ask a professional to apply it or just try it myself or forget it? I guess after this horrid



experiece I am scared to try anything - especially color. My hair continues to break off and like you Harley I applied ES in May. My nubs are now about 2 inches long and always want to stick straight up - oh well I guess my halloween outfit will be cheap this year - I will just go as Alfalfa



*LOL Rouge, I can dress up as a scare crow, still have a bit of the straw hair for it. I tried the Aphogee treatment a couple of months ago, the stuff smells awful



. I didn't really notice anything for a couple of days but it did seem to make my hair feel a little softer. You do have to be really careful with your hair has it dries, the stuff gets hard has a rock, also have a really good deep conditioner to use right afterwards. NYAngel would be the best person to ask though, she knows a lot more about it then I do. Did the easystraight people send you a jar of conditioner recently? I just got something in the mail from them, it's in a plain white jar and the instructions are typed onto a piece of paper and taped to it, I think I will just put it away somewhere, honestly don't think I will be using anything from them.*


----------



## Rouge047

Originally Posted by *Harleymom10860* *LOL Rouge, I can dress up as a scare crow, still have a bit of the straw hair for it. I tried the Aphogee treatment a couple of months ago, the stuff smells awful



. I didn't really notice anything for a couple of days but it did seem to make my hair feel a little softer. You do have to be really careful with your hair has it dries, the stuff gets hard has a rock, also have a really good deep conditioner to use right afterwards. NYAngel would be the best person to ask though, she knows a lot more about it then I do. Did the easystraight people send you a jar of conditioner recently? I just got something in the mail from them, it's in a plain white jar and the instructions are typed onto a piece of paper and taped to it, I think I will just put it away somewhere, honestly don't think I will be using anything from them.* OMG Harley will you be my date for Halloween! We would be a pair wouldn't we 'the Scarecrow and Alfalfa' - now wouldn't we be a sight to behold!




No I have not received anything from ES. The gall of these people they know darn well that their stuff is ruining peoples hair if they are sending out conditioner. I just can't believe that. It makes me furious! They are making millions and we get a jar of freaking conditioner.


----------



## NYAngel98

Consider yourself lucky! I didn't even get THAT!!! lol


----------



## NYAngel98

that's me in my cornfield... Guardin' pun-kins' LOL


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *Rouge047* OMG Harley will you be my date for Halloween! We would be a pair wouldn't we 'the Scarecrow and Alfalfa' - now wouldn't we be a sight to behold!




No I have not received anything from ES. The gall of these people they know darn well that their stuff is ruining peoples hair if they are sending out conditioner. I just can't believe that. It makes me furious! They are making millions and we get a jar of freaking conditioner.

*O'Tay! So we're off to see the Wizard then?



I'm with ya about them sending out this conditioner, it says that it is a Keratin/Protein extra strength conditioner and to leave it on for a minimum of 2 hours, I don't think so, has far has the easystraight people and there "timing instructions" go, I think I will pass. Maybe it would be safe to use but it doesn't have any info. on just what all is in it, supposedly it is Mr Munoz "Special" salon conditioner 

 &lt;~~Twilight Zone Music playing LOL *


----------



## Rouge047

Originally Posted by *Harleymom10860* *O'Tay! So we're off to see the Wizard then?



I'm with ya about them sending out this conditioner, it says that it is a Keratin/Protein extra strength conditioner and to leave it on for a minimum of 2 hours, I don't think so, has far has the easystraight people and there "timing instructions" go, I think I will pass. Maybe it would be safe to use but it doesn't have any info. on just what all is in it, supposedly it is Mr Munoz "Special" salon conditioner 

 &lt;~~Twilight Zone Music playing LOL * I don't even think the Wizard could help my hair



......... Well maybe we could get him to make Munoz dissapear.........


----------



## NYAngel98

TWO HOURS for a conditioner? You'd probably have to chisel it off your head after it turns into plaster helmet! LOL

Haime Munoz's New product Line!


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* TWO HOURS for a conditioner? You'd probably have to chisel it off your head after it turns into plaster helmet! LOL 


Haime Munoz's New product Line!







*LOL...I was thinking the same thing.*


----------



## rowantree

LOL! Thanks guys for the laugh, I needed it. I came to say my hair SUCKS! I used ES at the very end of May &amp; it's still a nightmare. My hair is very, very soft but a beautician friend told me that that is a sign of damage as well. I didn't get anything from ES beyond the initial shampoo/conditioner/glossing treatment. The shampoo &amp; conditioner smelled so bad that I threw it away. The glossing treatment is thicker than vaseline and I hate to say this, but it does work nicely. I'm almost out, I don't use it very often. I'm still waiting to hear from the law firm about the website. I have to email them to give them my new address, hopefully they'll reply &amp; give me an update. I'll post something here if I get a reply. Have a great Thursday, everybody!


----------



## rowantree

I thought the Shafran &amp; Mosely website would be up by now. I emailed them on Oct. 21st and didn't receive a reply. Has anyone heard from these people?


----------



## rowantree

oops guess I should have googled beforehand. Did a search, found they have a new website &amp; found the page for EasyStraight. Don't know if this link will work here, if it doesn't just copy &amp; paste.

http://www.shafranmosley.com/customepage.shtml


----------



## Shoediva

Hi Neens27! Welcome to MUT!!! Sorry to hear about your hair, I'm hoping its not too bad! I personally never used EasyStraight so I really cant tell you what you can do. Maybe its best to leave it alone for a couple of days but then again not sure if thats the right answer. Hopefully one of our pros here will get back to you with some good info. I also suggest that you read our ES thread which has lots of good information : https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=1033

Good luck to you and see you on the boards.

Originally Posted by *neens27* It is not super bad.. on the ends and looks kind of frizzy on the sides. the product says to not use any conditioner for 2 days... i am terrified that I have made a big mistake.I did not find this forum until afterr. Any advice would be appreciated.,

I was thinking of going to get a deep condition and a trim to cut off some of the burned broken hair.???? any ideas?

help fast please.


----------



## rowantree

Hi, I'm sorry &amp; yes, I think you should get a trim &amp; a deep condition would help. It's going to take a couple of days, maybe even a week or two, before you really can see how much damage has been done. Hang in there, I know exactly how you are feeling &amp; it'll be ok.


----------



## Geek2

Hi Neens27! Welcome to makeuptalk!!! I'm sorry to hear about your hair. Maybe see if you can go see a hairdresser and see what they think about trimming the ends a little bit. If it says not to use any conditioner for 2 days then maybe you shouldn't. I was thinkin a deep conditioner right away but if the products says not to do it then maybe it's not a good idea. Sorry to hear about your situation. Hope your hair gets better soon!


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *neens27* It is not super bad.. on the ends and looks kind of frizzy on the sides. the product says to not use any conditioner for 2 days... i am terrified that I have made a big mistake.I did not find this forum until afterr. Any advice would be appreciated.,

I was thinking of going to get a deep condition and a trim to cut off some of the burned broken hair.???? any ideas?

help fast please.

*Hi Neens, sorry to hear that you have also had you hair damaged by Easystraight, believe me you are not the first, I used it back in May and it fried all of my hair, I ended up getting most of it cut off. Your best bet now would be to find a good stylist to take a look at your hair and maybe trimming some off the ends, if it is just your ends that seem to have been burned then you may be OK, always good to let a Pro look at it. Be verrrrry gentle with you hair, I wouldn't shampoo it or even pull it back at this point. One of my best friends does my hair, he had me meet him at his salon the morning after I used Easystraight where he cut about 3 inches off and did a deep conditioning treatment, my hair was damaged to the point of no return though, so I ended up getting it cut above my shoulders a while back. Good luck, I hope your hair will be OK, please let us know how you are doing, there are lot of good people here that will try and help if you need it. Oh, and welcome to MuT, just sorry you had to find us under these circumstances.*


----------



## NYAngel98

Hey Neens27!

I moved your other posts about easy straight to this thread... so we can try and keep all posts on the product in one place. So just in case you didn't see it on the list, now you know where you'll find it.

As far as EasyStraight... it's been about 5 months since I've used it, and my hair still isn't back to normal yet. Still very dry and won't curl or wave yet, but still is frizzy. I would do a deep conditioner right away and trim at least an inch or two.

Keep most of the conditioner concentrated on your ends, if thats where it is the most damaged. Try a hot oil pack and an intensive leave -in. Don't worry, you're not alone with the ES damage!


----------



## rowantree

It's been 7 months and my hair is still fried. The weird thing is, it's only the outside layer of my hair! Underneath that top layer, my hair is shiny &amp; looks great. The top layer though, is a complete disgusting mess! Why couldn't it be the other way around? My hair is the same - each individual hair strand looks like it was crimped with a teeny tiny crimping iron. My hair has grown, of course, and you can see towards the roots where the new hair is &amp; then there's a nice line where bam! there's the crimp &amp; the fuzz &amp; the frizz &amp; the dryness. I keep using everything I can find but I am sooooo tired of this and I can't find a hair stylist who can help me. And every hair stylist I go to contradicts the last one. Personally I think none of them know what the h-e-double toothpicks they're talking about. So I'm pretty angry right now that my head still looks this way and I'm pretty angry that emails go unanswered from Dewy, Cheatem &amp; How. I'm also angry that this morning Walgreen's is advertising EasyStraight in their sale circular - only not on sale!

How's everyone else doing? How's your hair? Any product that you've found works the best or any salon treatment or cut? Because no product works the best for me &amp; it doesn't matter if I cut it or not, it's still destroyed.


----------



## HarleyMom

*Hi Rowantree and Geve, even though I had most of my hair cut off too it still is no where near the way it was before. Today for instance I just planned to spend the day taking down Christmas decorations so I washed and conditioned and then just let it dry on its own, before easystraight my hair would dry wavy but smooth and soft, now it's just weird, it's wavy and frizzy, but then there are parts that are straight and frizzy, so even though I had my long hair cut up to my shoulders and it has grown out quite a bit, I still have hair that looks like straw. Oh, and I can't forget the hair that sticks straight up on the top, this is the hair that was close to the root, right after using the crap my hair had a bend in it at my part line, most of that eventually broke off and even though its maybe a couple inches long I still have a heck of a time getting it to stay down, I think some of my hair broke off again after it started to grow out. I still see easystraight on the shelf at walgreens here too, at least the ladies that I know that work there won't sell it to anyone without giving a stern warning, they have managed to put it way up on the top shelf so you really can't see it unless you are really looking, I will have to check the ad paper down there and see if they have it advertised here has well, I have a feeling that there may be a whole new wave of women showing up on the boards who will end up like us



*


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *devopink* I've read Easy Straight isn't supposed to be used on the roots of your hair -- is that what you did? *Nope, I didn't apply it to the roots, thats why my roots were normal, it was where the easystraight was applied near the root where it bent and eventually broke off.*


----------



## NYAngel98

thats good to hear!



Although I'm probably one of many who won't be using it a second time! LOL


----------



## rowantree

Nope. Just one of the thousands that used it as directed &amp; ended up with severely damaged hair.


----------



## rowantree

I just saw a poll online regarding ES. Out of 128 total votes, 57% of the voters had used EasyStraight, 43% had not. When asked if they were happy with the results, out of 96 total voters, 58% voted no, 42% voted yes.

Just out of curiosity, I went to the ES website. There I received a new navigator window that stated:

propName: SelContent = faq

propName: sel3 = 0

propName: sel2 = 0

propName: sel1 = 4

HELLO THERE! I'm a hidden movie!

At the top of my window, it said "EASYSTRAIGHT HAIR STRAIGHTENING SYSTEM"

I hadn't clicked on anything at their website when this popped up. Very weird &amp; I most certainly won't go back to their website!


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *pixel* That IS weird. I searched for EasyStraight polls in google and only found one created by AngelsFury at www.misterpoll.com/1855170894.html. 
Out of 130 votes 58% tried EasyStraight, 42% didn't.

57% were not happy with the product results, 43% were happy.

What is curious about this poll is that when asked if ES damaged their hair in anyway, 53% said no while 45% said yes. I thought the percentage would be higher for the yes answer.

The message board at misterpoll mentions the lawfirm of McCallion &amp; Associate as being involved in the lawsuit against ES.

hmmm... interesting


----------



## Laura

That's great to hear Charms, dont you just LOVE what you can find on the net! I don't think we've met yet so Hi, i'm Laura! Looking forward to chatting with you


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *charms23* OMG. I am so glad that I decided to start being active here at MuT. Just yesterday, I was seriously thinking of buying one of those at home straighteners and doing it myself since it was so expensive in the salon. I'm glad I decided to wait! I don't want to take a chance on EasyStraight or any other at-home straightener because I'm afraid that my hair will fall off. 
Thank you, MuT!!!





Ugh! My hair is still not the same - &amp; it's almost a year later!


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Chel* No!!! Please do NOT use Ogilvie straightner or perm. I used Ogilvie straightner about two years ago and it did the same thing to my hair that Easystraight did to yours! Fried it up to the scalp! It was aweful!! I could feel these little nubs like it was shaved. Thank God I only did my bang area. I have curly, frizzy hair and wanted it straight. I had always used Loreal primere perm for colored treated hair (not as strong) in the past, never had a problem with Loreal. I could not find Loreal anywhere, so I tried Ogilvie. Never again!!!Eat a nice healthy diet as much as possible,have a Nature's Way Thick Hair Shake for breakfast each morning,Paul Mitchell's Awaphaui Shampoo, (Sally's generic version of Jico K-PAC, and generic version of Sebastian's Potion 9 leave in, just a little dallop), get lots of exercise, If you go to tanning bed, cover that hair!, get your 8 hours sleep, and have lots of fun. And don't forget to pray for you hair to grow faster than fast!!!

Sorry to hear that Chel! But welcome to the 'fell for the straighteners gimmicks club"... and more important - welcome to MakeupTalk!



I'm Janelle from NY (and this thread is what actually brought me to makeuptalk too!



)


----------



## rowantree

Lawsuit Update...

Just wanted to let everyone &amp; anyone know that the lawsuit has been filed as a class action lawsuit and Shafran &amp; Mosley are currently talking with the attorneys for HM Mane Solutions' insurer. It's still going to take a while, but from what I have been told by the attorney, anyone who is participating in this class action stands to gain quite a bit of money. HM Mane Solutions continues to sell it's product and it continues to damage hair. If you have experienced damage due to EasyStraight, please email Attorney Kevin Mosley at [email protected] or call the law firm at 212-631-7000.


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Skyblue* All I hear bad stuff about Easy straight on this board has anybody try Easy Straight and got good results? Some lady from another board said Easy Straight was a good product. Did anybody try Easy Straight and it work for you? 

I think a few liked it... but I don't think anyone has determined whether they were genuine reviews or people that worked for the company ... but most people that have used it have had bad results.


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I think a few liked it... but I don't think anyone has determined whether they were genuine reviews or people that worked for the company ... but most people that have used it have had bad results.



Janelle,..................you used it., &amp; I think I can say for YOU... that the product should be ban for good... Your hair was "perfect" - in MY eyes.......BUT, you felt that you had to work too hard to get it straight &amp; just right..... For whatever EASYSTRAIGHT says it does.......Looking at your hair after you used it?????....... Sweetheart, you should of just put a Match to the ends of your hair &amp; let it run wild......After you used it, it damaged your hair, and it looked fried....For a girl with such long shiney healthy hair - to go to a dry corn field....was a bad dream!!!!...

I know you tell the girls here - not to do it.....but there are some, that just gotta see for themselves.....they're are too many horror stories about this product which should be banned!!! They don't mention the people whose hair has fallen out from this......now, do they????? Of course not, this is worse than Chemo-therapy!!!! Janelle, please spread the word - so these poor girls don't have to go thru the heartache you went thru....,AND YOU ARE A BEAUTICIAN!!!!!... The thing is........EVERYONE IS LOOKING FOR A QUICK FIX......,and it ain't happening".... Tell them Janelle !....Love, Mom. xoxox


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *K*O** Janelle,..................you used it., &amp; I think I can say for YOU... that the product should be ban for good... Your hair was "perfect" - in MY eyes.......BUT, you felt that you had to work too hard to get it straight &amp; just right..... For whatever EASYSTRAIGHT says it does.......Looking at your hair after you used it?????....... Sweetheart, you should of just put a Match to the ends of your hair &amp; let it run wild......After you used it, it damaged your hair, and it looked fried....For a girl with such long shiney healthy hair - to go to a dry corn field....was a bad dream!!!!...

I know you tell the girls here - not to do it.....but there are some, that just gotta see for themselves.....they're are too many horror stories about this product which should be banned!!! They don't mention the people whose hair has fallen out from this......now, do they????? Of course not, this is worse than Chemo-therapy!!!! Janelle, please spread the word - so these poor girls don't have to go thru the heartache you went thru....,AND YOU ARE A BEAUTICIAN!!!!!... The thing is........EVERYONE IS LOOKING FOR A QUICK FIX......,and it ain't happening".... Tell them Janelle !....Love, Mom. xoxox

I know... I've spilled my story several times!! LOL This thread is actually what brought me to MuT! (ah the memories!



LOL) And thats why this is probably the biggest thread on MuT! (Unfortunatly its mostly from bad experiences though!)


----------



## rowantree

June issue of Lucky Magazine...

In their "ask the editors" section, they (are you sitting down for this?) *recommend* not only using EasyStraight, but also their hair care (or should I say "hair scare"?) products!!!

This is a fashion/beauty magazine. I can't believe they would recommend a product to their readers that will damage their hair, their self esteem, their lives. What kind of person would do that?

Of course I did immediately write to Lucky, but I've written to every other beauty/fashion mag as well, with never receiving an acknowledgment and never seeing an article regarding the damage either.

It makes me sick.


----------



## NYAngel98

I'm sure he's shelling out some big $$$ for that spot!



Ugh... HORRIBLE! Guess you can't take anyone's advice nowadays. Nice to see you again Rowantree!!


----------



## nydoll23

Thank all that is good in this world that i didnt buy this stuff

I seen it and was thinking about it for a while ,,thank you all for saving my hair and other






s.


----------



## rowantree

Hiya Angel! I lurk around whenever possible! LOL! It's been busy past couple months so I haven't had much computer time. I love surfing MuT! roflmao - I'm such a makeup junkie!





ps. I did email the magazine regarding their recommendation of ES &amp; their products but as usual, I haven't heard a thing from them!


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Hiya Angel! I lurk around whenever possible! LOL! It's been busy past couple months so I haven't had much computer time. I love surfing MuT! roflmao - I'm such a makeup junkie!




ps. I did email the magazine regarding their recommendation of ES &amp; their products but as usual, I haven't heard a thing from them!

Hey Stranger!!! Missed ya!



Hope you hear something soon, but for some reason... I doubt it!


----------



## rowantree

I emailed them again. I also suggested they do a little research &amp; think about doing an article on hair straighteners &amp; how they damage hair. Haven't heard from them and I agree with you, NY Angel, I don't think I ever will. It's sad that these magazines refuse to acknowledge the damage.


----------



## sugersoul

Originally Posted by *defender* I am interested in anyone who has had bad experiences with easy straight. Let me hear from you. that's the most horrible product i have ever used.* but i think i deserved it,* cause i *very fine, wavy hair* and i have been dying my hair since i was 13, twice a year. 
nonetheless, i rather to stick with my ceramic hair straightener.


----------



## rach007

Hi everyone!

I recently bought easy straight and was planning to use it tomorrow night, but I luckily did some research first. All these horrific stories-- I'm so sorry all you girls who went through that! I was wondering if anyone has tried rinsing the cream (the white stuff with the stench that almost makes your eyes burn and you can feel your brain cells being killed...) out right after you applied it, without waiting? If anyone has, or has any advice, I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## rowantree

I have heard from one woman who said she rinsed it straight away and it worked for her. The rest said no, they still ended up with fried, damaged hair. If you still have your receipt, you should be able to get your money back. Trust me, it is just SO not worth it.


----------



## rach007

Originally Posted by *rowantree* I have heard from one woman who said she rinsed it straight away and it worked for her. The rest said no, they still ended up with fried, damaged hair. If you still have your receipt, you should be able to get your money back. Trust me, it is just SO not worth it. I'm definitely returning it!! Thanks for the the warning! I almost want to cry just thinking about what I could have done to my hair. Does anyone know of a different product that works to straighten and defrizz hair?


----------



## rowantree

Originally Posted by *rach007* I'm definitely returning it!! Thanks for the the warning! I almost want to cry just thinking about what I could have done to my hair. Does anyone know of a different product that works to straighten and defrizz hair? Chemical wise, no. One of those hair straightening irons, yes. Look at your hair and decide - can you live with it?





What about using anti-frizz serums/gels/creams? I've found that using a serum with a cream helps. My recipe is 3-4 pumps of L'Oreal anti-frizz and 2-3 pumps of an anti-frizz cream (right now it's Garnier, but I'm not liking it that well). Another option is olive oil. I use Hollywood Beauty's Olive Oil. It's $3 a bottle. I use 5 drops if I'm not using the serum/cream combo. Rub between your palms then apply to your hair. I use it from my ears down &amp; concentrate a little more on my ends sometimes. Not only does it improve your hair's condition, but it does help with the frizz. After blow drying, use a finishing cream. John Frieda's Brilliant Brunette seems to keep my frizz tamed. I can't say I get rid of my frizz entirely, because my frizz isn't natural - it's from using EasyStraight.

Now my hair is competely and totally fried, I have pieces at the top of my head that are shorter than the rest due to breakage. My hair is permanently frizzed until it all grows out or I shave my head. It didn't straighten my hair at all. It frizzed it out even worse, tiny crimps, and broke off at the roots at different sections of my hair. It also turned my medium to dark brown hair a brilliant orange color.





I'm still dealing with my hair falling out in large clumps, major crimp frizz &amp; spots where I still experience "stick ups" - sections of hair that broke &amp; are regrowing. And by the way, it's been a year &amp; a month since I used their product. As for the company, the president, Maria Dempsey, told me that I must not have left their product on my hair long enough. I'm a member of a class action lawsuit.





Now, taming the frizz into some pretty curls looks a whole lot better, doesn't it?


----------



## NYAngel98

Rowantree is right... there is no magic wand.



You can take the risk of totally damaging your hair with chemicals, or just work a little harder at what you have - and still have the option wearing it wavy, curly, or straight. As you probably already know from reading this thread, that most of us that used chemical straighteners have had really bad results, and having all those options back again would be really great. You only miss what you have when it's gone.





Try a good smoothing cream (Herbal Essences has a good one out - it's new... lime green tube) and also try John Frieda Wind Down. If you want to splurge - the SexyHair concepts "StraightSexyHair" line is Amazing!!! Also get yourself some round ceramic brushes, and a good ceramic/ionic dryer (I use Vidal Sasson 'Ionizer" dryer -the silver &amp; pink one - &amp; I love it!)

HTH!


----------



## Rouge047

Well it's been awhile since I've been on...........missed you guys and gals. Any word on the EasyStraight law suit?


----------



## rowantree

Originally Posted by *Rouge047* Well it's been awhile since I've been on...........missed you guys and gals. Any word on the EasyStraight law suit? Hi! I talked with one of the lawyers back in April or May. They were having a hard time, had someone leave the firm &amp; were trying to make sense of all the paperwork. I'm supposed to be mailing more pics to them (yawn). I was told that the process was going to take a while but I was given a $ amount that tells me if I do get that amount, this will have been worth the wait. Who knows for sure? In the meantime, the product is still on the shelves, burning scalps everywhere, and some beauty/fashion mags that should know better are promoting their so-called "hair care" products (which is really just some super nasty gunk in a nasty plastic bottle).
My hair is still fried, I keep getting it cut but I've probably got about 5-6 more inches to go before the damage is gone. I still have a nice sized bald spot on the "crown" of my scalp, but if I style my hair right, I can hide most of it. It's still pretty short, above my shoulders, and it's hard because the ends keep breaking off. One day I'll get there though!


----------



## NYAngel98

hey you! Glad to see its getting at least a little better... I haven't heard anything more from the lawyers either...


----------



## Rouge047

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Hi! I talked with one of the lawyers back in April or May. They were having a hard time, had someone leave the firm &amp; were trying to make sense of all the paperwork. I'm supposed to be mailing more pics to them (yawn). I was told that the process was going to take a while but I was given a $ amount that tells me if I do get that amount, this will have been worth the wait. Who knows for sure? In the meantime, the product is still on the shelves, burning scalps everywhere, and some beauty/fashion mags that should know better are promoting their so-called "hair care" products (which is really just some super nasty gunk in a nasty plastic bottle).
My hair is still fried, I keep getting it cut but I've probably got about 5-6 more inches to go before the damage is gone. I still have a nice sized bald spot on the "crown" of my scalp, but if I style my hair right, I can hide most of it. It's still pretty short, above my shoulders, and it's hard because the ends keep breaking off. One day I'll get there though!

Hey Rowan! Glad to hear that yours is getting better. Mine is somewhat better too. All the breakage at the scalp is now about grown out, but I had to get my hair cut in layers in order to hide it properly. Man can you believe it's been a year and a half! I didn't realize my hair grew so slow! I still have hair falling out and it is about 1/3 as thick as it use to be. I read on the internet the other day that these products kill the hair follicle and well that's it.



I guess never to return..........

Well hang in there and hopefully the settlement will be worth the wait, but never worth the grief! Blessings!


----------



## rowantree

Hi Rouge, Hi NY Angel!

Rouge, I'm sorry about your hair. Do you think what you read about the product killing the hair follicle is true? So I'm stuck with this bald line? Oh you are so right on it when you said the settlement will be worth the wait but never worth the grief! Although maybe a million or two would do it.





NY Angel, I've been using the Remington Wet 2 Straight hair straightener that you recommended &amp; it's a dream! WHAT did I do before I had this thing???

Glad to hear that we're all doing good &amp; hanging in there &amp; I have to say, in my opinion, using EasyStraight did give me one fantastic thing - the friends here! Talk to ya guys later!


----------



## hanahou

Well I just spent a good hour+ reading this entire thread... I wish I had found it yesterday before I spent $30 on my own EasyStraight nightmare.

I'll try and post some before and after pictures... for now, it's off to the salon to get some K-Pak and a trim.


----------



## hanahou

Originally Posted by *hanahou* Well I just spent a good hour+ reading this entire thread... I wish I had found it yesterday before I spent $30 on my own EasyStraight nightmare. 
I'll try and post some before and after pictures... for now, it's off to the salon...





The salon managed to save more of my hair than I thought they'd be able to... but even after an EXPENSIVE protein treatment it's still fried beyond repair. I'm just going to grin and bear it (and use expensive product) until it grows out. *sigh*
I've found something that helps, so I wanted to pass it on in case anyone else is going through the same problems. The product is by Burt's Bees and it's their Avocado Butter Hair Treatment. It's very thick and greasy but it has several different oils and extracts that help tame the mess. I leave it on for a few hours and then rinse.


----------



## eightthirty

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Hi! I talked with one of the lawyers back in April or May. They were having a hard time, had someone leave the firm &amp; were trying to make sense of all the paperwork. I'm supposed to be mailing more pics to them (yawn). I was told that the process was going to take a while but I was given a $ amount that tells me if I do get that amount, this will have been worth the wait. Who knows for sure? In the meantime, the product is still on the shelves, burning scalps everywhere, and some beauty/fashion mags that should know better are promoting their so-called "hair care" products (which is really just some super nasty gunk in a nasty plastic bottle).
My hair is still fried, I keep getting it cut but I've probably got about 5-6 more inches to go before the damage is gone. I still have a nice sized bald spot on the "crown" of my scalp, but if I style my hair right, I can hide most of it. It's still pretty short, above my shoulders, and it's hard because the ends keep breaking off. One day I'll get there though!

Wow! There is no way I could've possibly read all the threads, but I skimmed through about 8 pages and I sense a great distaste for the product. One thing I must say is that I commend HarleyMom early on for contacting someone about the prob. I see that she went to Walgreen's which is where I work and I must say if you purchase your products from here and you're not satisfied you will be pleased with the results. 
I don't recall if we even still carry it, but the product is still in existence and I will NEVER sell it. In fact, I will REFUSE the sale. I'm going to print these emails at work to see what I can do.

HTH. - Mel


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Wow! There is no way I could've possibly read all the threads, but I skimmed through about 8 pages and I sense a great distaste for the product. One thing I must say is that I commend HarleyMom early on for contacting someone about the prob. I see that she went to Walgreen's which is where I work and I must say if you purchase your products from here and you're not satisfied you will be pleased with the results. 
I don't recall if we even still carry it, but the product is still in existence and I will NEVER sell it. In fact, I will REFUSE the sale. I'm going to print these emails at work to see what I can do.

HTH. - Mel

You're Awesome!!! I am one of the ES victims (as I"m sure you've already read) and I was a hairdresser !!! Can we say DUMB MOVE!?!? lol Some people said they liked this... but so many did not. It's such a risky product for people to be using at home. I've had professional training... and along with the majority of people here, used it correctly &amp; still got horrible results. I still see it for sale all over (along with other products now... shampoo, conditioner, etc.) This stuff needs to GO!!!


----------



## swimmingbaby

Thanx for the warning about that easy straight stuff. Do you only get it in the states ir even in canada? But srry to all you people who lost their hair to this easy straight crap.


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *swimmingbaby* Thanx for the warning about that easy straight stuff. Do you only get it in the states ir even in canada? But srry to all you people who lost their hair to this easy straight crap. I'm not sure about Canada... but it's all over the US.


----------



## HarleyMom

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I'm not sure about Canada... but it's all over the US.



*Oh maaaaaaan, it still ticks me off everytime I go into Walgreens and see this chit on the store shelf. They had it with a $5 off coupon when I was in there last week. I just hate to think of how many more of us are going to have to go through all the easystraight nightmare crap b4 someone finally gets it pulled off the market, at least we can hope that most will research and find this thread, kudos again to MuT for giving us a place to pass on the info. on this terrible product. I still have a ways to go b4 my hair will be back to the way it was and it's been a year and 4 months since I used it. Hope everyone elses hair is recovering ok, oh and helloooooooo all, I've missed you :icon_love *


----------



## Shelby_

my sister used easy straight and it came out great and her hair was a fuzzy ball before. could it be that you put it on your scalp? i mean its not to be used like hair dye.


----------



## Shelby_

Originally Posted by *Shelby_* my sister used easy straight and it came out great and her hair was a fuzzy ball before. could it be that you put it on your scalp? i mean its not to be used like hair dye. or maybe you got a bad or opened box.


----------



## styling

Originally Posted by *DeadHair* Please do not use the new product Easystraight. My hair has been wrecked and I feel compeled to warn others. Search other discussion boards and you will see similar results. You will not find a single good review. I find this very hard to believe! I just searched online to buy more of this wonderful product again and saw this negative complaint. Many of my friends and I have used this product with great results.I tell a lot of people they will love their hair and the money you save too.


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *styling* I find this very hard to believe! I just searched online to buy more of this wonderful product again and saw this negative complaint. Many of my friends and I have used this product with great results.I tell a lot of people they will love their hair and the money you save too. Welcome to MuT! Glad it worked for you - but unfortunatley... it didn't for the majority of us


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Hi Rouge, Hi NY Angel!
Rouge, I'm sorry about your hair. Do you think what you read about the product killing the hair follicle is true? So I'm stuck with this bald line? Oh you are so right on it when you said the settlement will be worth the wait but never worth the grief! Although maybe a million or two would do it.





NY Angel, I've been using the Remington Wet 2 Straight hair straightener that you recommended &amp; it's a dream! WHAT did I do before I had this thing???

Glad to hear that we're all doing good &amp; hanging in there &amp; I have to say, in my opinion, using EasyStraight did give me one fantastic thing - the friends here! Talk to ya guys later!

Hey chickie!! I can't believe I missed your post!!! Sorry!!!



Glad you liked the Remington - nice isn't it??



And before it, you had straw hair - like me !! lol


----------



## rowantree

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Hey chickie!! I can't believe I missed your post!!! Sorry!!!



Glad you liked the Remington - nice isn't it??




And before it, you had straw hair - like me !! lol



LOL! Oh the Remington is so great &amp; you know, I never, EVER would have even thought about buying it if it weren't for you!!!





That baby saves me a ton of time &amp; makes my hair look soooo much better! Why on some days it almost looks like I have normal hair!





As for the new messages on ES, well I just can't believe we are still getting these types of comments. *sigh* Still waiting on the lawsuit - if I don't hear something from them in the next few weeks, I'm going to call them again to get an update. Last time I talked to the atty was in March!


----------



## dvesco

Thanks to everyone who posted about the effects of Easystraight (both negative and positive). I did buy the stuff and plan on returning it tomorrow. I just wanted to loosen my curls a little but I don't hate my curly hair so much that I would want to take a chance on completely destroying it. 

Anyone have any ideas on how to loosen curls without using a blow dryer or flat iron. I had hair below my shoulders but when I went in for a trim ended up with chin length. I think she underestimated the shrinkage factor. I just want my hair to look a little longer until it grows out but the minute I apply heat to my hair it turns to fuzz. I do use a variety of smoothing creams etc. mostly Aveda products. Any advice would help. Thanks!


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *dvesco* Thanks to everyone who posted about the effects of Easystraight (both negative and positive). I did buy the stuff and plan on returning it tomorrow. I just wanted to loosen my curls a little but I don't hate my curly hair so much that I would want to take a chance on completely destroying it. Anyone have any ideas on how to loosen curls without using a blow dryer or flat iron. I had hair below my shoulders but when I went in for a trim ended up with chin length. I think she underestimated the shrinkage factor. I just want my hair to look a little longer until it grows out but the minute I apply heat to my hair it turns to fuzz. I do use a variety of smoothing creams etc. mostly Aveda products. Any advice would help. Thanks!





You can use a heavier conditioner... (like Biolage conditioning balm) or products designed for curly hair. (I like CurlySexyHair) You can also run your fingers through your hair as it's drying and physically 'pull' the curl down. Another option is pulling it back in a soft scruchie while its wet to help control the spring-up.


----------



## emily_3383

I was really thinking about buying this but i hadnt because i wasnt sure i wanted to spend $30 on it. After reading this thread and others I dont think Ill be getting it.


----------



## jennycateyez

omg thats horrible, thanx for the warning


----------



## hanahou

*bump*

....still trying to grow out my hair. I'm tempted every day to chop it off but my boyfriend has pleaded with me not to. I canNOT wait until all the damage is gone.

The things that have helped the most for me are:

1) letting my hair air-dry as much as possible.

2) Joico K-Pak shampoo and reconstructing conditioner

3) while my hair is still damp I put that Garnier Fructis "fruit oil" stuff on the ends and it helps with frizz quite a bit, with minimal weighing down.


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *hanahou* *bump*
....still trying to grow out my hair. I'm tempted every day to chop it off but my boyfriend has pleaded with me not to. I canNOT wait until all the damage is gone.

The things that have helped the most for me are:

1) letting my hair air-dry as much as possible.

2) Joico K-Pak shampoo and reconstructing conditioner

3) while my hair is still damp I put that Garnier Fructis "fruit oil" stuff on the ends and it helps with frizz quite a bit, with minimal weighing down.

Just keep up on your trims... it doesn't have to be a lot, but enough to help with damage control



I used it 1 year &amp; 5 months ago... and I still have about 5" of ES damage to go before it's gone...



Its such a pain at this point... my hair waves on top, and are still sticks on the bottom. *ugh*... Thanks for the bump... gotta keep people informed - this stuff is still out there!!


----------



## neurotoxicity

Omg this totally sucks!! I am so sorry to everyone who lost their hair ...

I totally know how you feel... Last January I used Revlon Box dye... some bargain dye that was on sale at Walgreens. I figured, what the hell? I just needed to dye my hair black from pink (Immigration) and it was in really healthy and shiny condition. When I washed out the dye it fell out in CLUMPS... I ended up having to shave my head because it was breaking off at the roots (where my virgin hair was, it even killed that!)

I am still growing out my hair and it is going to be over a full year until I get it back where it was.


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *effex0r* Omg this totally sucks!! I am so sorry to everyone who lost their hair ... I totally know how you feel... Last January I used Revlon Box dye... some bargain dye that was on sale at Walgreens. I figured, what the hell? I just needed to dye my hair black from pink (Immigration) and it was in really healthy and shiny condition. When I washed out the dye it fell out in CLUMPS... I ended up having to shave my head because it was breaking off at the roots (where my virgin hair was, it even killed that!)

I am still growing out my hair and it is going to be over a full year until I get it back where it was.

wow... sorry to hear that!


----------



## lilfireball

Hi everyone! I'm new to MUT and am already so thankful for it! I bought ES a few weeks ago and started reading their website. Of course all their reviews are positive, but there was one that mentioned all the bad reviews on the web. I decided to do a search and found this thread. I'm so sorry to hear about everyone's bad experiences.



I fried my hair years ago by getting it straightened at a hair college, and thought this stuff would be ok to try. But after reading these threads I know it's not worth the risk. I'd love to have straight hair, but I'm not willing to risk damaging it. Again I'm so sorry to hear about everything everyone went thru, but I thank you all for posting your experiences. I took ES back to the store, and will never regret not trying it. I really can't thank you all enough for sharing!!!

Linz


----------



## neurotoxicity

Originally Posted by *lilfireball* Hi everyone! I'm new to MUT 



Welcome to MUT Linz! I'm Jen...


----------



## lilfireball

Hi Jen nice to meet you



Thanks for the welcome message.

Linz


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *lilfireball* Hi everyone! I'm new to MUT and am already so thankful for it! I bought ES a few weeks ago and started reading their website. Of course all their reviews are positive, but there was one that mentioned all the bad reviews on the web. I decided to do a search and found this thread. I'm so sorry to hear about everyone's bad experiences.



I fried my hair years ago by getting it straightened at a hair college, and thought this stuff would be ok to try. But after reading these threads I know it's not worth the risk. I'd love to have straight hair, but I'm not willing to risk damaging it. Again I'm so sorry to hear about everything everyone went thru, but I thank you all for posting your experiences. I took ES back to the store, and will never regret not trying it. I really can't thank you all enough for sharing!!! 
Linz





Glad we could help you Linz! Luckily you came to us before you used it! I unfortunately wasn't so lucky...



But you made the right decision in returning it!!! I'm Janelle from NY by the way... nice to meet you!


----------



## sipock

Hey.. I have fine curly kinky hair.. and I HATE IT... so I went to Walgreens tonight and purchased a whole bunch of stuff to try and make it straight...I got a straightener, a new brush...I also bought the EASY STRAIGHT 1 WEEK STRAIGHTENER and the EASY STRAIGHT PERFECT BLOW OUT BLOW DRY SPRAY and EASY STRAIGHT FLAT IRON FINISH SUPER STRIAGHT STYLER... I am reading all of these comments and reviews and I have to say I am scared to death to use any of this... What I am trying to find out is did you use the 1 week straightener, the three month straightener only.. OR did you use the EASY STRAIGHT PERFECT BLOW OUT BLOW DRY SPRAY or EASY STRAIGHT FLAT IRON FINISH SUPER STRIAGHT STYLER. I certainly don't want my hair to fall out or get damaged.. I have enough trouble as it is...

Any specific information is appreciated. Thanks.





Hey.. I have fine curly kinky hair.. and I HATE IT... so I went to Walgreens tonight and purchased a whole bunch of stuff to try and make it straight...I got a straightener, a new brush...I also bought the EASY STRAIGHT 1 WEEK STRAIGHTENER and the EASY STRAIGHT PERFECT BLOW OUT BLOW DRY SPRAY and EASY STRAIGHT FLAT IRON FINISH SUPER STRIAGHT STYLER... I am reading all of these comments and reviews and I have to say I am scared to death to use any of this... What I am trying to find out is did you use the 1 week straightener, the three month straightener only.. OR did you use the EASY STRAIGHT PERFECT BLOW OUT BLOW DRY SPRAY or EASY STRAIGHT FLAT IRON FINISH SUPER STRIAGHT STYLER. I certainly don't want my hair to fall out or get damaged.. I have enough trouble as it is...

Any specific information is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NYAngel98

Welcome to MuT! I'm Janelle from NY. Nice to meet you !





I used the 3 month formula... any chemical by that company --- I'd stay away from! lol


----------



## jen19

yikes! I was going to get this for my moms hair!!


----------



## rowantree

I used the 3 month kit and fried my hair.


----------



## taysbest

Hi there! I'm new...this is my first post.

Are there any box kits that work? I have an 8 month old and just don't have the time to use my flat iron. Pulling my hair back all of the time is causing breakage in the front. I'd love any suggestions.


----------



## rowantree

This is only my opinion, but I say if you have breakage in front already, please do not use an at home straightening kit. Is there any way you could just use an anti-frizz serum and a cream together, or does that not work? I have the Remington Wet 2 Straight hair straightening iron and I really love it. Another option would be, if your hair is really thick, to go to a salon &amp; ask them to "texturize" it - meaning thin it out. This really works wonders for me and makes the job of drying/straightening it go a lot faster. Good luck and welcome to MuT!


----------



## NYAngel98

Rowantree's right (Hey girl!!!



) Using a straigtening kit isn't going to give you that 'wash &amp; wear' straight look... you'll still have to dry it straight, so it's not really anything magical. It does dry your hair out - so sometimes you might find that you spend even MORE time drying/styling, because now the texture has changed. HTH and Welcome to Makeuptalk!

I'm Janelle from NY


----------



## taysbest

Thanks for the tips. I do apprecaite it. I guess I will hold off on any straightening. I just can't stand my curly hair. What a pain!!

Thanks for the welcome!!





I'm Marisa from PA by the way!


----------



## rowantree

Hi Marissa! I know with an 8 month old you barely have time to breathe, but if you ever do find some "mom time", check out all the hair posts here - these women know their stuff &amp; have some fantastic tips &amp; great advice!






Kelly from Indiana


----------



## lolypop

Hi There

I am so glad i found this site.

The Easystraight was on *The View* this week and i was plaining on buying but now i have to think twice about it.

One question the bad review's on this product where made 2 years ago, do u think that maybe they improved the product?

I guess the ppl that had good reviews on it are more then the ppl that had bad, so i guess it depense on your hair type and how u apply it.

If it was that bad it would of been taken off the selfs.

Thanks


----------



## LVA

Originally Posted by *lolypop* Hi ThereI am so glad i found this site.

The Easystraight was on *The View* this week and i was plaining on buying but now i have to think twice about it.

One question the bad review's on this product where made 2 years ago, do u think that maybe they improved the product?

I guess the ppl that had good reviews on it are more then the ppl that had bad, so i guess it depense on your hair type and how u apply it.

If it was that bad it would of been taken off the selfs.

Thanks

1st off Welcome to MuT!
every1 has their own opinions ... there's also a thread on MuT where users have had positive experiences w/it.


----------



## Maude

Thank you for sharing that horrible experiences of yours. I don't think I'll buy it no more lol.


----------



## rowantree

Hi Lolypop! I do know that they changed the instructions, whether or not that means they changed the formula, I really don't know. I do know some people have had really positive experiences and others have had nightmares. I'm in the nightmare category, btw, still dealing with the mess 2 yrs later!

I did read a review (I don't think it was here at MuT) from a woman who had Haime Munoz himself apply EasyStraight to her hair at his salon and her hair fried. I know 2 yrs ago the FDA was checking out all of the complaints...I don't know how fast or slow the FDA moves with removing products like this. I do know the class action lawsuit has been ongoing for 2 yrs, which I think is just absolutely ridiculous!

I guess bottom line is that as a consumer you just need to gather as much information as you can and then make your own decision as to whether or not you want to try a product. I



the reviews here at MuT; I've checked the reviews, then decided not to try after all, although many times I've went ahead and tried products I normally wouldn't have!


----------



## lolypop

Thanks for ur reply rowantree

Sorry u had a bad experence.


----------



## Rouge047

Hello Everyone! Rowentree, HarleyMom, NyA, and all those that have been around on this thread for oh almost 3 years now!! I have really been out of the loop and thought I would come back to MUT and check things out and see what was going on. Been busy planning my 28yo daughters wedding coming up in October!!

I used the product in May of 2004 and finally my hair has grown back out. I can't believe that I have just read that the law suit has not been settled yet. Any word at all Gals from the law firm?

Hope everyone is doing well, and was glad to come back and see that everyone is still here, plus so many new ones!! Good going MUT! Hope that not all have had a bad experience like I did and some of the others.

Everyone take care and HAPPY 4th!!


----------



## NYAngel98

Hey Rouge!!! Welcome back!




I know I was going back and forth w/ emails and regular mail w/ those lawyers back in the day --- I haven't heard anything since. I hope they include me if they do ever settle... but at this point, I'm just glad that I still have hair on my head and that hopefully threads like these keep people informed so that they might not have to suffer like so many of us did with this stuff. Anyhooooo, congrat's on your daughters wedding!!! And hope to see you around more, we missed ya!!!


----------



## Rouge047

Hi NYAngel!! It was good coming back and catching up on things. Yes we are very excited about the wedding, now if things will just go "PERFECTLY" LOL we will be just fine. I have attached my daughters engagement picture, I think I did pretty good!! : ) (well least I hope I have I have never uploaded pictures here before, so if it doesn't show up when I post, then I will try again!) I will be escorting her and giving her away for her father has never been ......well let's just be nice and say 'active' in her life. She want's the song "A Mothers Prayer" sang at the wedding now if I can just get through it with out



big time, I will be okay. So wish us luck! Blessings to all... Rouge


----------



## NYAngel98

Awww! That's a great picture! Your daughter is beautiful! (Must take after mom



) I'm sure it will be a beautiful wedding.... so don't worry so much! As long as the hair &amp; makeup are fine for pictures... the rest is cake!



lol


----------



## Rouge047

Thanks for the compliment NY. I will post pictures after the wedding! Take care


----------



## logan3752

I just came back from the Haime Munoz Salon. After using ES for the second time with what I call pretty disastrous results, I wrote to HM. He called me at home and asked me to come in for a consult. I showed him what it looked like after just a wash and an air-dry (frizzy, crispy,fried). He told me to come back and he would re-do the process free of charge. When I went back, he ended up just blowing it out (no flat iron) using a little of his glossing product. It looks healthy gorgeous and straight. One of the other workers told me that ES is NOT the same as the Japanese treatment which leaves your hair straight all the time no matter what. With ES, you still have to use product and blow it out. And because he's good at it, it looks great. I can try to style it the way he did, but I'm pretty sure I won't do it as well. The people at the salon were nice and I didn't feel intimidated as I thought I would. He was gracious and seemed to care.


----------



## NYAngel98

Welcome to MuT, Logan!



Glad they helped you out with your problem. Personally, I wasn't expecting wash n' wear straight hair... I knew I'd still have to put some effort into it, I just wanted it to be more managable that I didn't have to dry and straighten it for 30 min. But because of the damage that I got from it, it actually took longer to blowdry and style than it did before. I guess in my case, I realized that sometimes the grass isn't always greener.



Glad to hear that you're doing ok with it though... and welcome aboard!


----------



## skydiva67

This is my very first post. I specifically joined this site so I could post about this product. I have naturally curly spiral-type hair. While I'm basically happy with my hair,I thought it would be "fun" to try the temporary 1-week version of easy-straight. I also rinsed the product out early.MY HAIR IS FRIED!!!! This product CLAIMS to be non-chemical and washes out in 5-7 shampoos. LIARS!! I can't even imagine what would have happened if I had used the 3-month box. I also called the company and complained and the lady that took my call said that it seems like I underprossed my hair. My hair probably would have fallen out if I left it on any longer! I'm presently putting salon deep conditioners and leave-in treatments to try to repair the damage. Has anyone else had the same disastrous results with the so-called "temporary" version?


----------



## rowantree

Originally Posted by *skydiva67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is my very first post. I specifically joined this site so I could post about this product. I have naturally curly spiral-type hair. While I'm basically happy with my hair,I thought it would be "fun" to try the temporary 1-week version of easy-straight. I also rinsed the product out early.MY HAIR IS FRIED!!!! This product CLAIMS to be non-chemical and washes out in 5-7 shampoos. LIARS!! I can't even imagine what would have happened if I had used the 3-month box. I also called the company and complained and the lady that took my call said that it seems like I underprossed my hair. My hair probably would have fallen out if I left it on any longer! I'm presently putting salon deep conditioners and leave-in treatments to try to repair the damage. Has anyone else had the same disastrous results with the so-called "temporary" version? I am sorry this happened to you. I used the 3 month version and was told the same thing on the phone - I must not have left it on long enough. My hair was burnt off in places! Could you imagine if I'd left it on longer?

Unfortunately I chose the class action lawsuit route instead of trying to settle directly with the company. I've heard several people had success dealing with the company. I'm still stuck with the attorneys, who took the webpage down from their website that refers to EasyStraight and refuse to answer my emails.





Good luck to you, it takes a long time for all that damage to grow out &amp; it is absolutely horrible dealing with it. The ladies here are pros though, and can tell you exactly what products to use to help you out!

Originally Posted by *logan3752* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just came back from the Haime Munoz Salon. After using ES for the second time with what I call pretty disastrous results, I wrote to HM. He called me at home and asked me to come in for a consult. I showed him what it looked like after just a wash and an air-dry (frizzy, crispy,fried). He told me to come back and he would re-do the process free of charge. When I went back, he ended up just blowing it out (no flat iron) using a little of his glossing product. It looks healthy gorgeous and straight. One of the other workers told me that ES is NOT the same as the Japanese treatment which leaves your hair straight all the time no matter what. With ES, you still have to use product and blow it out. And because he's good at it, it looks great. I can try to style it the way he did, but I'm pretty sure I won't do it as well. The people at the salon were nice and I didn't feel intimidated as I thought I would. He was gracious and seemed to care. Hi Logan! I'm sorry about your experience with ES (welcome to the club, where you don't want to be a member, lol). It's very good to hear that they were nice to you at the salon though. Good luck to you!


----------



## styling

Easysytaight is great! Only people who leave the 3 week formula in too long can have a problem. I am a hair care pro. and I have been useing it at my house for side work for a year now. If you follow the directions you will love it too! Syling


----------



## Aquilah

Great thread with LOTS of info... Thank goodness I trust the professionals... I'd go insane if I lost my hair!


----------



## styling

I love Easystraight and have used it for well over a year now. It's been 5 times for me with great results on myself. I have wavy light brown hair that is not dry. "I call it greasy" I also use it as a home side biz. as well. I hear about these nightmares with dryed up hair and even hair loss. You shouldn't use the 3 month system if you have dry hair to begain with. That includes perms, heavy or faulty coloring and even your nationality. If you are afro-american and have dry and brittle hair naturally you might only be able to use the 2 week straightner. I personally didn't do my friends hair for that reason. Use it right and you will love your hair and the product! Styling


----------



## Rouge047

Hello! Well as promised NYAngel I have attached a couple of pictures of my daughter and her new husband Charley. The wedding was Oct 7 and I feel it went very well. Especially since my sister and I did everything (food, flowers, church, reception decorations, the works) - well my daughter told me that it was everything that she could have hoped for, which made me happy. Anyway, attached are a couple of pictures.

I hope everyone is doing well now after their easystraight nightmare!

Donna


----------



## SwtValina

Originally Posted by *Rouge047* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello! Well as promised NYAngel I have attached a couple of pictures of my daughter and her new husband Charley. The wedding was Oct 7 and I feel it went very well. Especially since my sister and I did everything (food, flowers, church, reception decorations, the works) - well my daughter told me that it was everything that she could have hoped for, which made me happy. Anyway, attached are a couple of pictures.
I hope everyone is doing well now after their easystraight nightmare!

Donna

Congrats! You look like a princess!


----------



## skydiva67

I used the 1-week version, and I know how to follow directions!! This product should be removed from the shelves. Thank God I didn't use the 3-month version. My hair is breaking off and it wasn't dry before. I also rinsed it off earlier than the directions suggested.


----------



## nycbeauty

Please be careful with relaxer.

wendy


----------



## lalucha

You poor things.


----------



## babysitter1982

I was planning on trying it after I finished weaning my son because I dont like to put chemicals in my hair while breastfeeding, but you guys have convinced me not to, I rather have curly hair than go bold.


----------



## enyadoresme

The same exact thing happened to me except it wasn't from EasyStraight it was from my mom trying to perm my hair....ugh!

It gre back but now I'm still hesitant to do ANYTHING outside of the salon. I've went to the salon to perm my hair and got burned too.

Thang god for hair extensions and hairpieces...they really do wonders.


----------



## rowantree

How many years has it been? I've lost track, to be honest. My hair has never regained it's thickness, either and I still have that lovely bald strip at the back of my head.

Anyways, in case anyone has been wondering or is interested, I did finally receive a phone call from Shafran &amp; Mosley the other day. I've been emailing them and receiving no reply. Figured they'd dropped the case, since they took the EasyStraight page down from their website.

Turns out, the case is still going strong. They wanted to know when I could come to New York for the deposition, in court, since they're doing a class action AND I am suing HM Mane Solutions.

First off, I live in Indiana. I have 2 kids under the age of 11. I'm a SAHM. I'm in my 40's. Definitely NOT a "Cosmo Girl" who can just jet off to the Big Apple. I'm lucky if I get to the grocery store some days.

Secondly, they didn't advise me at any time that they would be suing HM Mane Solutions on my behalf. So they did this without my knowledge or, more importantly, my consent.

I was in the middle of homework with my son and my main goal was to get off the phone, so I didn't make any comments regarding any of this. I was then informed that they would be sending me a packet of information. They also wanted my address since they didn't have my correct one.

Huh? How could they not have my "correct" address? Again, wanting to get off the phone, I didn't say anything.

She asked if I could look over the letter and then let them know, to which I said yes, of course.

Once I receive the letter, I'll post another update. Right now I am upset that this law firm is so out of it. Their website claims they are well known and well respected. I guess anyone with a computer could put that page up, huh? I'm still shocked though, because the woman who started the class action suit is still involved, according to the law firm. I realize the law firm isn't exactly reputable when it comes to information though.

Basically what it all boils down to is this - after all these years, I still don't know what the heck is going on!


----------



## xjackie83

Originally Posted by *rowantree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How many years has it been? I've lost track, to be honest. My hair has never regained it's thickness, either and I still have that lovely bald strip at the back of my head.
Anyways, in case anyone has been wondering or is interested, I did finally receive a phone call from Shafran &amp; Mosley the other day. I've been emailing them and receiving no reply. Figured they'd dropped the case, since they took the EasyStraight page down from their website.

Turns out, the case is still going strong. They wanted to know when I could come to New York for the deposition, in court, since they're doing a class action AND I am suing HM Mane Solutions.

First off, I live in Indiana. I have 2 kids under the age of 11. I'm a SAHM. I'm in my 40's. Definitely NOT a "Cosmo Girl" who can just jet off to the Big Apple. I'm lucky if I get to the grocery store some days.

Secondly, they didn't advise me at any time that they would be suing HM Mane Solutions on my behalf. So they did this without my knowledge or, more importantly, my consent.

I was in the middle of homework with my son and my main goal was to get off the phone, so I didn't make any comments regarding any of this. I was then informed that they would be sending me a packet of information. They also wanted my address since they didn't have my correct one.

Huh? How could they not have my "correct" address? Again, wanting to get off the phone, I didn't say anything.

She asked if I could look over the letter and then let them know, to which I said yes, of course.

Once I receive the letter, I'll post another update. Right now I am upset that this law firm is so out of it. Their website claims they are well known and well respected. I guess anyone with a computer could put that page up, huh? I'm still shocked though, because the woman who started the class action suit is still involved, according to the law firm. I realize the law firm isn't exactly reputable when it comes to information though.

Basically what it all boils down to is this - after all these years, I still don't know what the heck is going on!

ugh. I can't imagine how frustrating that must be. The only thing you can do is keep contacting them and let them know that you will not give up.
I remember when ES first came out I actually bought it at a store. I was going to use it and I was alarmed when I noticed there was no warning labels at all (everything these days comes with SOME warning and it really struck me that ES didn't have ANY). I did a search online for it, found the negative feedback on here and probably saved my hair.


----------



## rowantree

I bought it at the store because it was featured in Allure magazine. I think it was Allure, maybe it was Glamour? Anyways, I did receive the letter. There's not really much information there other than the law firm claims that the judge wants all 11 of us to appear for depositions. Which is pretty unbelieveable and sounds pretty scammy to me. Evidently, the court ruled that the 11 of us cannot split up into individual lawsuits now. My opinion is that the law firm is upset over this and has decided the only way for them to get out of it is to claim that the court is requesting all 11 of us appear for a deposition. Now, they attached "official looking, court paperwork" with the letter. The paperwork does not, in any way, deal with the issue of the 11 of us appearing for a deposition. No, it deals with how ridiculous the court finds the law firm's claim of splitting our class action lawsuit into individual lawsuits.

Needless to say, I will not be going to New York, not just for financial reasons, although yes they play into a major factor there, but because I feel the law firm is just full of it.

There's nothing like getting screwed twice.


----------



## Tinkerbella

thx for the info


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Im glad I dont have that prob with having to straightn my hair that would suck to have that happen to me. I lose my hair very easily so I would never use that product even if my life depended on it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skydiva67

Even the so-called"washes out in 5-7 shampoos" version has disastrous results. My hair is still breaking off after using that crap months ago. I called Shafran and Moseley too and they said that since I didn't have holes burnt in my scalp and didn't save the packaging that they could not help me. It burns me up that it's still on the shelves.


----------



## olsonhoyt

Interesting to read about this product. I was thinking about trying it, but maybe I should just learn to love my curls..

Sorry for the troubles this has caused some of you.


----------



## chrisbiz

Hi there - I was trying to get info on the ES product and joined your forum today - am I glad I found this site! I used ES (the 1 week treatment, NOT the 3 month)) and washed it out of my hair immediately...my hair seems okay, but I was panicked after reading these...I guess using their defrizz treatment is out of the question then -


----------



## glamadelic

Thanks for the warnings! I can't believe I ever wanted to use easy straight. I'd rather just keep my curls..

but how are their styling products? Do they work well, even without the perm treatment?


----------

